# Monday Night Raw Discussion: THE CHAMP IS HERE!



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Is anyone actually entertained/interested(not in a trollish way or because its so sad its funny) that cena is champion again?
I was 9 in the 3rd or 4th grade when cena first became champion...Now I'm 18 getting ready for college and this fucker is still champion...This guy isn't even famous outside of wrestling....I just don't get it
and you got them having the commentators saying he is the greatest champion of all time? get the fuck out of here with that bs. No believably or nothing with this guy, he is a kayfabe hero for the minority that actually like him.

Watch how they blame brock for the huge subscription drop instead of Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That Cena troll promo tomorrow night :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

His time is now! :cena5

Really wish Summerslam was the next ppv so we can get the Lesnar/Cena program started already.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Honestly, I'm just hoping they put Swagger's shirt up for sale if it is a WWE product during RAW or the preshow. I'm gonna tap into my savings for that shit, but usually they have promo codes during/before/after RAW.

Pretty pumped for it, actually. I'm betting Cameron and Naomi will disband, Rusev will target his next victim, and we'll get tension between Orton and Rollins with Ambrose cutting a promo about how he's gonna be watching Seth all the time.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Créole Heat said:


> That Cena troll promo tomorrow night :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Raw should start out with a "Where's Seth" segment from Ambrose backstage going apeshit. Then Demand a match with Rollins for the briefcase that Seth "stole" from him. I could see the authority placing Kane as roadblock for Dean, saying if he beats Kane then he can have his match.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

thaimasker said:


> Is anyone actually entertained/interested(not in a trollish way or because its so sad its funny) that cena is champion again?
> I was 9 in the 3rd or 4th grade when cena first became champion...Now I'm 18 getting ready for college and this fucker is still champion...This guy isn't even famous outside of wrestling....I just don't get it
> and you got them having the commentators saying he is the greatest champion of all time? get the fuck out of here with that bs. No believably or nothing with this guy, he is a kayfabe hero for the minority that actually like him.
> 
> Watch how they blame brock for the huge subscription drop instead of Cena.


YOU WERE IN THE 3rd GRADE!!!
Fuck I feel old now
:ti


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hoping for:

Cena getting murdered by a returning Lesnar.

Rollins being amazing.

Sheamus losing the title he has no buisness having.

Ambrose going Ambrose on everyone.

Stardust.

Blatant Paige nudity.

Dallas getting an illness and not appearing.

An update on Barrett.

Ryder attempting to get noticed by the brass.

Layla/Summer makeout...I mean makeup.

Reigns laughable ringwork.

Axel and Ryback's new 'Synchronized swimmers' gimmick.

Perhaps another Uso's/Wyatt's title match.

What do you guys and gals want?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Can't wait for RAW to see Cena's troll response :cena5


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

:cena4

:cena4

:cena4


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Axel and Ryback's new 'Synchronized swimmers' gimmick.


:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm so happy I haven't watched Raw in the past month


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Will Raw draw a 5.0 tomorrow night for the first quarter hour when Cena opens Raw and cuts his terrible "I defied the odds! 1 in 8 chance!" promo? That is the question.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RAW is Cena :cena2 :cena2 :cena2

Also, looking forward to the Ambrose/Rollins development.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Glad I'm not watching this shit live so I can fast forward through the 2 1/2 hours of horse shit filler that they'll be spewing out. 

:cena2 <---This guy's a cunt.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

raw will be a celebration of fruity pebbles' victory over cocoa pebbles


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Hoping for:
> 
> Cena getting murdered by a returning Lesnar. *Would be nice*
> 
> ...


Answers in Bold. Also...

I want to see Kane come out dual wielding barb wire baseball bats and murder everyone on sight! If he is supposed to be some "Demon" let's quit pussy footing around and make with the Monster again!

I want to see Ryder pull off the bunny head hold down Adam Rose while Sandow makes his way to the ring and kicks his skull in while all the little rosebuds watch in horror and run away crying! :mark::mark::mark:

I want to see more people than Ambrose cut some real promos!

Josh Mathews to pop out from the crowd grab a mike and make the 3 idiots on commentary look like the cackling chickens they are. :cheer

And someone to schedule me a visit with Dr. Shelby because I clearly have some anger issues. :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Good to see the straps back on my boy. The Hate pouring off the planet right now & tonight for RAW. :booklel :sodone


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Parker said:


>


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Only thing I'm remotely curious about is if Lesnar returns to Raw or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to rise above turning this shit on.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

No thanks, wont be watching.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I will stream it ILLEGALLY ,that will show them :cool2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Im not gonna be watching. I'll just read the results on Bleacherreport.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I cut the feed as soon as Cena won, but is it true that they teased a Cena-Authority feud?

Because it's a *really* bad idea and they shouldn't go through with it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Don't you know Cena is the only true wrestlign god? 

Ugh, that hurt to write. I just can't watch this shit anymore. I'll stick to NXT, indies, and TNA thank you. Fuck Raw and fuck Smackdown and fuck this shithead Cena. Can't wait til Vince is out of power.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I may have to :bow next time I go to a Raw or PPV and see Cena.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I cut the feed as soon as Cena won, but is it true that they teased a Cena-Authority feud?
> 
> Because it's a *really* bad idea and they shouldn't go through with it.


The WWE cut the feed the second he won as well, because they didn't want to show him getting booed out of the building in his home state.
I am sure they will add in cheering audio tomorrow on raw.

They literally cut off the PPV no more than a minute max after he won.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Raw has been un interesting for months now, cena becoming champ has made it worse, hopefully a returning Brock can give the programme a much needed lift and make people interested again.


----------



## mattywizzard (Mar 13, 2010)

Cena promo tonight:
I over come the odds
I am proud to be your champion
Daniel Bryan will get a fair shot when he returns
He now has a target on his back
Never give up


I think Rusev interrupts the Cena promo tonight, or lays him out to close the show. It's now time for Cena to over come the odds against this monster like the true under dog he is.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No Barrett and Cena is champion, waste of time, gonna record it and fast forward all the shit, which is probably the entire show.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnCooley said:


> Im not gonna be watching. I'll just read the results on Bleacherreport.


I have just watched Cena win again at MITB and I am standing here looking at your avatar. I miss Punk so fucking much, now, today, more than ever before


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Guessing what will happen on RAW tomorrow:
Expectations...

John Cena segment:
He has his own post winning title match speech. Maybe mentions The Authority + Rollins + Orton + Kane.

The Authority segment:

HHH and Stephanie comes out and complains how they're not happy with Cena winning.
Blames Kane for not helping Orton well.
Orton comes out complains.
Rollins comes out with heel heat and loud boos. HHH and Stephanie showing off Rollins.
Rollins raising his contract briefcase and showing it off to Orton.
Ambrose interrupts the segment, goes all out crazy and cuts a promo to The Authority.

Orton vs Reigns
Ambrose vs Kane
Rollins on commentary during the match (?)
or
Ambrose vs Rollins

Harper & Rowan vs Usos
Naomi vs Paige 

(Naomi & Cameron segment - Naomi upset over Cameron)
Summer Rae & Layla backstage with Fandango
Brie Bella and Daniel Bryan surprise appearance(?)
Ambrose & Reigns meets backstage (segment)
Barrett update.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Might have to stay up for RAW today. :hmm:


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena starts off RAW

30 minute promo 

he overcame all odds
against 7 men

AGAINST EVERYBODY

and LADDERS..

Cena faced it all, NEVER GAVE UP, take note, NEVER GAVE UP!

and won it for the 15th time

promo ends with THE CHAMP IS HEREEEE!!!!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:cena3 THE CHAMP IS HEREEEEEEEE!!! :cena4


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

The only thing that I'm looking forward is Wyatt. But I really don't know what's left for him to do. Probably starting a feud against Sheamus


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm guessing Brock Lesnar, or Paul Heyman come out during Cena's celebration. Rumors for Cena vs Lesnar are out there. I feel like Cena vs Lesnar is just fucking ridiculous. Cena winning the WWE title is bad enough, but I understand the move. Lesnar is a draw and I understand the move, but it just comes off as over done to me. I have seen this match, it was poorly built last time and the matches they had were average at best.

I am watching Raw just to hear what Dean Ambrose has to say. Everything else is a far second.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Cena winning was probably the only reasonable option if Brock is coming back so I won't make a judgement till after Summerslam.

Having said that I would mark if Rollins successfully cashes in


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

CENA WINS!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Yoshimitsu said:


> CENA WINS!


Yeah. But he's still a loser.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Yeah. But he's still a loser.


Please explain this atrocity of a post. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Am I being unrealistic in hoping for a Lesnar return to bury the living shit out of Cena? :mark:


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

DAT cena promo starting raw :mark:


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Cena gonna do that job son. His win means nothing and it's all going to be o tay for you guys by August.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

You're all hypocrites.

The ones who say they cant wait for Lesnar to destroy Cena and become champion are the same people who are going to complain about how we have a part time champion :HHH2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


>


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Parker said:


> You're all hypocrites.
> 
> The ones who say they cant wait for Lesnar to destroy Cena and become champion are the same people who are going to complain about how we have a part time champion :HHH2


True, but Lesnar > Cena anyday.

Atleast I know when Lesnar's around shit is going down and it actually sucks me in, I know his part time bit if his champion surely his appearances will increase.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Waiting for the raw tonight to see how cena responsds to his win.

Hope he has a shirt which says:
15x champ, with ''2 away'' written on the back.

Will be great to see that happen.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm headed up to Hartford to spend the day there, and attend Raw tonight!


----------



## Suck It (Nov 4, 2007)

i actually believed Orton was winning. so i'm glad Cena won.
Cena as champ > Orton (the most boring champ in WWE history), Sheamus, Kane, or Cesaro. plus Cena hasn't been champ in a while.

Wyatt or Reigns winning (or even Rollins cashing in) would been awesome though.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

It would have been awesome to see someone new. But with the unexpected injury to Bryan, they must ave panicked.

The main event would have been Lesnar/Bryan. But they needed another big money match so they went with Cena/Lesnar.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:

-Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"

-HHH comes out to talk some shit and orders Kane to go to the ring and beat the shit out of Jawn.

-Shit is beaten out of Cena

-Out comes Sethie to cash in his contract

-Seth is ready to cash in but here comes Ambrose to beat Rollins and Kane.

-Main event is Cena&Ambrose vs Kane&Rollins.Cena wins and close the show with stupid smile on his goddamned face.

:vince$​


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Terminator GR said:


> I have just watched Cena win again at MITB and I am standing here looking at your avatar. I miss Punk so fucking much, now, today, more than ever before



Don't we all


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

I would like to say something. Bullshit. 

Also as a Bryan fan I was seriously surprised he got a pop as big as he did last night. Somehow still over. 

Waiting for some big promos tonight by Ambrose stardust and ryback. Feed me more


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*RAW is in Hartford, CT???

Man, that's gonna be a long three hours in one of the WORST wrestling cities in the Northeast. 
*

Bet Vince is thrilled with that commute though.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...


And then next week it'll be the same fucking match while Cole and JBL talk about how this is the biggest main event in the history of RAW, completely omitting we saw it this week. :dance


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...


You're hired! :vince5


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What exactly is the benefit to Cena winning, story wise?

I understand that Cena was the "go-to" man since Daniel is injured but with Battleground being the next PPV is it just going to be filler or maybe a tag match with Cena and whoever Vs Kane and Seth or something close to it.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...


damn r u a psychic


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Raw drinking game: Take a shot every time Cena says "The Champ is Here!" including all the times the WWE replays it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I called it since the SS poster was released that this place will EXPLODE on june29th.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess they're setting up a Cena (c.) vs Lesnar match for Summerslam. Still, Cena winning last night did nothing to increase my interest in the product. The guy has been doing this for so long that I'm just indifferent to his victories now. I might even skip RAW tonight.

If one of the newer guys took it last night -- Reigns, Wyatt, Cesaro -- it would have 100x more interesting, I feel. 

Cena has been winning World Titles since early 2005, and he's still winning today. Imagine that! How many things have changed in that time-span, how many people have come and gone, how many matches have occurred, how many feuds have taken place, how many moments have transpired. Yet, Cena is still here, doing the same gimmick, the same promo, the same finishing move, the same entrance. 

Ugh!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

so excited :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Excited for tonight's Raw, except for the Cena promo, segment after Cena promo where Cena's month feud is set-up, and Cena's ME match at the end of Raw...Wait I guess I am excited for 1 hour of Raw.

Can't the WWE just pay Lesnar a little extra so we can get to see him beating the crap out of Cena and :heyman3 destroying Cena on the mic for 2 months instead of just one?


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

thaimasker said:


> Is anyone actually entertained/interested(not in a trollish way or because its so sad its funny) that cena is champion again?
> I was 9 in the 3rd or 4th grade when cena first became champion...Now I'm 18 getting ready for college and this fucker is still champion...This guy isn't even famous outside of wrestling....I just don't get it
> and you got them having the commentators saying he is the greatest champion of all time? get the fuck out of here with that bs. No believably or nothing with this guy, he is a kayfabe hero for the minority that actually like him.
> 
> Watch how they blame brock for the huge subscription drop instead of Cena.


I was 12 when he won his 1st WWE title, I'm now 21. It honestly feels like he's been around for a lifetime. I'll probably have to skip his promo tonight in order to save my sanity.

I'm pretty much watching solely for the Ambrose vs The Authority storyline. At least Ambrose is something fresh and exciting in WWE. In my opinion he's the best thing in WWE right now.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm in as much anticipation to see what Ambrose does tonight as I was last night to see how he would steal the show in the MITB contract match. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Raw drinking game: Take a shot every time Cena says "The Champ is Here!" including all the times the WWE replays it.


Rules for those that don't drink: anytime Cena says "the champ is here", sober people call 911 and say "please, get here faster, he's drinking too fast".


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to be excited for this show, but I'm just not looking forward to seeing Cena's goofy smile and hearing him talk about how he's a 15th time Champion. Nevertheless, interested to see where they take stuff, but not expecting Battleground to turn out to be a very good PPV.

Most pumped for AMBROSE tbh. He looked like an absolute beast last night. Easily the MVP. The reaction was phenomenal when he came out to stop Rollins. Glad they didn't turn him now, as I'm really enjoying this badass face type of thing he's got going on right now with the street clothes, it suits him a lot.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

People can't get why Cena won.fpalm


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...



That is probably exactly how it will go down.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


>


:lol


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Nige™ said:


> People can't get why Cena won.fpalm


We get it but that doesn't mean we have to like the fact Cena won.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> Waiting for the raw tonight to see how cena responsds to his win.
> 
> Hope he has a shirt which says:
> 15x champ, with ''2 away'' written on the back.
> ...


That would be hilarious :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Just hit that handy mute button when Johnboy hits the stage, your raw viewing experience will be greatly enhanced. Also when Adam Rose hits the screen make sure to have a pillow to punch at will.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Josh Matthews was far better on the pre and post show panel than Renee Young. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose vs Rollins, Cena champ, Reings, Wyatt, the authority


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Nige™;36106594 said:


> People can't get why Cena won.fpalm


And it seems you dont get that cena losing the title to lesnar is far from certain. We may be looking at another multimonth or even a year long title reign for the goof.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

In before Cena is presented as the new anti-authority hero and we have a rehash of the 2012 feud with John Laurinaitis, only with Triple H in Laurinaitis' place.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

PGSucks said:


> :cena4
> 
> :cena4
> 
> :cena4


:brock

:brock

:brock


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

I´m beyond tired of Cena overcoming the odds once again. I don't want to see Lesnar vs Cena again, mostly because you know Cena will get his win back at WM. I've experienced this John Cena wins LOL situation so many times that I don't even care anymore, but I just can't find any type of interest on a Cena reign anymore, and therefore, it makes me lose most of my interest in the product. Same old shit.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

A couple things. I know it won't happen but I'd love it to. 

Cena had a huge scowl on his face when he won. I want Cena to give an almost heel promo. A "I conquered all odds, I've given my life for this site company and you boo me?" Deal with it! I'm the champ! I'm the man. Just like I always have been. The crowd would boo him out of the building... Then... The Beast Incarnates music hits and the crowd loses their shit. You just turned Cena heel and Lesnar face and the WWE universe is in absolute bliss. 

Ambrose and Rollins are absolute gold. Fuck Kane. The last thing I want to see is Kane in another match with a top performer. I'm tired of his character. 

Where does Bray go from here? 

Maybe instead of the Authority giving Ambrose Kane... They let him fight Wyatt. I don't know how you'd structure the program to get them both over... But the last thing I want to see is Bray relegated to the graveyard midcard. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> Josh Matthews was far better on the pre and post show panel than Renee Young. Just throwing that out there.


I can confirm this.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xobeh said:


> What exactly is the benefit to Cena winning, story wise?
> 
> I understand that Cena was the "go-to" man since Daniel is injured but with Battleground being the next PPV is it just going to be filler or maybe a tag match with Cena and whoever Vs Kane and Seth or something close to it.


It's filler because they need a face to get ran over by Brock for Summerslam so they didn't want to waste a title reign by Reigns, Wyatt or Cesaro that would last a month until Cena won it at Battleground anyway, so just give him the title now. It's probably going to be Cena vs. Orton and/or Kane for the title. Hey, at least Kane didn't win the title.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the continuation of the Ambrose/Rollins feud, it's the best thing going atm. I'm also interested to see whether Lesnar or Heyman confront Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...


:lmao

This is EXACTLY what we'll tonight.

While Cena is on screen i shall be busy :waffle and turn back for the Orton bits (Y)


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sonny Crockett said:


> I *guaran damn tee* something like this will happen:
> 
> -Cena cuts one of his typical promos he always cuts day after he wins title"EYE NO AUTORITAH GOT TARGET ON MAH BACK RIGHT NAO"
> 
> ...


:jericho2:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$:vince$


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Ambrose/Rollins, Cesaro MAYBE getting a god damn storyline, and Bork possibly appearing (he did after Payback last year) are the only reasons I'm gonna watch :side:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Nige™;36106594 said:


> People can't get why Cena won.fpalm


Didn't make sense this time
The only reason I can think of is to get the renewal subs from cena marks for the WWE network
:ti
Fuck those numbers are gonna be brutal


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> And it seems you dont get that cena losing the title to lesnar is far from certain. We may be looking at another multimonth or even a year long title reign for the goof.


Nope, sorry, it's a given Lesnar is winning the belt. They aren't going to have the guy who they just gave the biggest rub of all time to job to Cena in his first match back (and for the second match in a row, he still needs his win back from ER 2012).

I know WWFuckery and CENAWINSLOL are ever present threats and mean nothing is ever 100% certain, but the WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam. It would just make no sense whatsoever, especially as Brock is confirmed to be working Night of Champions.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam





> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam





> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam





> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam





> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam





> WWE really aren't stupid enough to have Cena beat Lesnar at Summerslam


:maury

Its cute how optimistic some people are


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

EDIT: Ignore


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Brilliant! i managed to survive from Extreme Rules until yesterday without any spoilers for the 2 PPV's that had been. Then MITB rolls around and Facebook finds it prudent to spoil not one but TWO main matches (the two main matches) from MITB. Eurrghh, first world problems!*


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

> Triple H tweeted the following on tonight's RAW:
> 
> "Coming off of #MITB, let's keep the momentum going. Tonight a #WWE Champion returns on #RAW..."


?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Paradise Hero said:


> ?


:cena4


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Paradise Hero said:


> ?


Its almost like HHH tweeted that as himself and not his character, b/c one of his favorite things to do personally is screw with the internet, and Cena winning last night was a pretty big middle finger to a lot of the "internet" fans.


----------



## Gills Rob (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm not too bothered about the Cena win. From a booking perspective none of the other competitors hot enough main eventers or ready for a title run. Cena has become the default choice, however if it doesn't lead to him losing the belt to Lesnar at SS then I will turn on the decision.

As for Battleground, maybe Cesaro can be used in a non title cage match or similar to soften up Cena for Heyman and Lesnar. That would also give Cesaro motive for a turn post SS


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Oh, I think I get it. It's not like someone's actually returning, I think he is referring to the fact that there is going to be a WWE champ on RAW. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I just can't give a fuck about Cena anymore. I just feel complete apathy towards the guy.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Paradise Hero said:


> ?


Well he says 'a' WWE Champion. Lesnar, I'm guessing to return tonight.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> :maury
> 
> Its cute how optimistic some people are


They aren't THAT stupid, tho. It'd be without a doubt their most illogical decision in years. Like I said, with CENAWINSLOL and the WWE's track record you can never, EVER 100% rule shit like that out, but it's just so incredibly unlikely that they'd actually go through with it. 

They know how badly Cena beating Brock would go down with both diehards and casuals

They know how badly Cena keeping the titles would affect Network renewals (this is INCREDIBLY important to them at the minute)

They know how legitimately stupid it would be to have Lesnar lose (and to Cena of all people) so soon after he achieved god-tier status by breaking the streak


As much as it seems like it at times, the WWE aren't totally braindead. They are completely aware of all the negative impacts of having Cena go over Lesnar. Like I said, because of their track record you can't 100% rule it out but I can't help but feel people thinking he's going to have a long reign are getting unnecessarily worked up. For all the bullshit booking decisions they'd made with him recently (Sandow, Wyatt, Nexus), they've got a decent track record of having Cena lose when it TRULY matters (think RVD @ ONS 2006, Punk @ MITB 2011, Rocky @ WM28). This is another one of those occasions.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:cena4 and :HHH2 trolling the interwebz already. :vince3


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They were stupid enough to exclude Bryan from the Royal Rumble and book Batista to win it instead.

They're stupid enough to put Cena over Lesnar...again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Why the fuck are people mad that Cena won the title? He was the right guy to win, everyone else wasn't ready/are just terrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz is probably gonna be returning. Wonder if he'll be heel or not? Hmm...


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


What does he mean "again"? We never stopped hating him :side:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> They aren't THAT stupid, tho. It'd be without a doubt their most illogical decision in years. Like I said, with CENAWINSLOL and the WWE's track record you can never, EVER 100% rule shit like that out, but it's just so incredibly unlikely that they'd actually go through with it.
> 
> They know how badly Cena beating Brock would go down with both diehards and casuals
> 
> ...


While the smartest thing is for Brock to beat Cena for the title, I don't put it past them to delude themselves into thinking that people will renew their subscription because Cena is champ. But,hopefully they aren't THAT stupid because if Cena walks out of Summerslam as champ then they are losing close to 200,000 subscribers if not more. Brock better go over clean too.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Miz is probably gonna be returning. Wonder if he'll be heel or not? Hmm...


Like HHH would waste a tweet on miz








:ti


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Troll cena is at it again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon ‏@StephMcMahon 57 Sek.

Are you ready? The cover of #WWE2K15 will be revealed TONIGHT on #RAW!


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> Stephanie McMahon ‏@StephMcMahon 57 Sek.
> 
> Are you ready? The cover of #WWE2K15 will be revealed TONIGHT on #RAW!


I wish it's the Stinger but I am asking too much arent I?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Stephanie McMahon ‏@StephMcMahon 57 Sek.
> 
> Are you ready? The cover of #WWE2K15 will be revealed TONIGHT on #RAW!


Cena obviously, they just gave him the belt back. Outside shot of Lesnar getting the cover, but I'm fairly sure it'll be Cena.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Terminator GR said:


> I wish it's the Stinger but I am asking too much arent I?



Not much, it is speculated that he is the pre order bonus


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Like HHH would waste a tweet on miz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gotten to the point where this gif has been used out of context so much that I've started to hate it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Can't wait for the fans to go "CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK"

then this starts






and the crowd goes silent :lmao :lmao


I wish Jericho would return.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> Stephanie McMahon ‏@StephMcMahon 57 Sek.
> 
> Are you ready? The cover of #WWE2K15 will be revealed TONIGHT on #RAW!


It will probably be Cena or Lesnar.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, I do hope it isn't The Miz that is returning...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

unk2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

miz should only return if he brings his wife with him


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the www app just sent out an alert and indeed a former www champ is returning


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Will Brock Lesnar be there tonight? Could actually be him on the cover of the game and could be the new face of the company since Orton and Kane couldnt deliver. Then announce him as the number 1 contender for the championship...

Can't see it being Rollins on cover. Since Steph is announcing it why would she have Daniel Bryan or Reigns on the cover, unless they pull some angle where Daniel Bryan tricks them and gets on the cover.

Is it worth staying up for Raw tonight? The last couple of post-ppv raws havent been great (or maybe its cause I hype them up too much).


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

In for Ambrose/Rollins. :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll watch Raw for Ambrose alone right now. Dude is SO great, and he's getting REALLY over. Hell, last night he was more over than Reigns.

This Rollins/Ambrose feud is how you do a Mid Card feud, promo time, several segments, it's great.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

TakeMyGun said:


> I'll watch Raw for Ambrose alone right now. Dude is SO great, and he's getting REALLY over. Hell, last night he was more over than Reigns.
> 
> This Rollins/Ambrose feud is how you do a Mid Card feud, promo time, several segments, it's great.


This

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Can't wait for Raw after the latest news!:mark::mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

How much time to start?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Less than 1 hour.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> How much time to start?


52 minutes


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Get ready to here:
DUN DDUUUNN DUUUUUNNN
RAPPHHOPPHUU.
WE ARE ON TOP AGAIN STU :cena5


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RAW starting soon(ish) :mark:

*ROLLINS DA BOSS* _(and the rest of the Authority)_ better not blink, because *AMBROSE DA GOD* :bow :ambrose will be there and out for blood :mark:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let the rumours be true and it's Y2J returning tonight. After yesterday's travesty, having my all time favourite return would cheer me up a bit in a sea of cenawinslol shite.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Raw tonight will be utterly terrible. 

A feud between cena and Kane/orton for the 789th, where cena will overcome the odds despite beating them hundreds of times previously.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

GAAAAAAAAAHHHNNNN CCEEEENNNNNNUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGHHHHH


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really hope the former WWE champ returning is Jericho, but i've got a bad feeling it will be The Miz.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I am looking forward to Digorno's tweets for the evening, I am dying to know who is behind them :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

_Details on this potential return are scarce, but WWE.com sources say that this ring warrior is a cross-platform entertainer who has found numerous successes outside of the squared circle. Who could it be?_

So Jericho or Miz seem likely :waffle


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Are they broadcasting through a VCR tonight?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit this ghetto as fuck set up
:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hawkke said:


> I am looking forward to Digorno's tweets for the evening, I am dying to know who is behind them :lol


They are delicious I must say.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista  43s
A guy on the plane just asked me if I was @RandyOrton! I laughed and said"no but I know him".So he asked if I could get his autograph. Doh!!

:lol


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

network working anyone?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw Preshow now permanently at the headquarters.. Yawn.. At least being at the arenas gave it some energy from the live crowd..


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

If it's Jericho, it'll probably be a one night only thing. So wouldn't get too excited if it would indeed end up being him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> network working anyone?


I'm watching the pre-show and it skipped for a few seconds, but otherwise it's working fine.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> _Details on this potential return are scarce, but WWE.com sources say that this ring warrior is a cross-platform entertainer who has found numerous successes outside of the squared circle. Who could it be?_
> 
> So Jericho or Miz seem likely :waffle


Jericho, The Rock, Miz or Lesnar are the only ones that fit that criteria, and only The Rock, Jericho and Lesnar have really been succesful away from WWE (unless a bunch of straight to DVD movies is considered succesful now?)


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Yeah, this is definitely on their end. Video is shit for the pre-show. It isn't freezing but it looks like shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 43s
> A guy on the plane just asked me if I was @RandyOrton! I laughed and said"no but I know him".So he asked if I could get his autograph. Doh!!
> 
> :lol


That's awesome! :lol


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

hey guys i hear cena is coming out to a new theme song tonight it has leaked


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Waffelz said:


> Dave Bautista ‏@DaveBautista 43s
> A guy on the plane just asked me if I was @RandyOrton! I laughed and said"no but I know him".So he asked if I could get his autograph. Doh!!
> 
> :lol


The guy was probably batista-bombed from the cabin door.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

network isn't working at all for me, wtf.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> network working anyone?


Fine for me except it looks like Standard Def crap.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Raw Preshow now permanently at the headquarters.. Yawn.. At least being at the arenas gave it some energy from the live crowd..


Probably fed up of the Punk Chants?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

BrownianMotion said:


> Yeah, this is definitely on their end. Video is shit for the pre-show.


Crystal clear here


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is the pre show all about?!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

12 staples.. Owww damn I hate those...


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

is anyone else not able to stream? I can't play anything, I tried on other browsers nothing. I'm getting a little pissed, even if it's a pre show. It worked fine last night for MiTB


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Crystal clear here


It's clear and in HD, except the shots from inside the studio look weird. A lot of static. The commercials and replay from MITB looked perfect for me. It's only the shots from WWE studios.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Jericho, The Rock, Miz or Lesnar are the only ones that fit that criteria, and only The Rock, Jericho and Lesnar have really been succesful away from WWE (unless a bunch of straight to DVD movies is considered succesful now?)


Succesfull in Reality TV? :draper2


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

BrownianMotion said:


> It's clear and in HD, except the shots from inside the studio look weird. A lot of static. The commercials and replay from MITB looked perfect for me. It's only the shots from WWE studios.


oh you meant that. my bad. well, lets hope they fix whatever issues they're having in there.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Probably fed up of the Punk Chants?


Nah, just budget cuts. Less work for the already screwed over ring crews to deal with which is good actually.



Waffelz said:


> The fuck is the pre show all about?!


Recaps, Booker T being Booker T, keepin it real, and Alex Riley umm being there. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's most likely Foley. He was in Boston doing stand up and he said he'd be back on TV real soon.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dated a chick that looked just like Rollins
Not sure how to feel about that
:rollins
dat nose


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Succesfull in Reality TV? :draper2


Is that really being successful though?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Dated a chick that looked just like Rollins
> Not sure how to feel about that
> :rollins
> dat nose


W-what :Jordan


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Is that really being successful though?


Hence the :draper2 :aryalol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker and dat Chingle Chingle.


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Dated a chick that looked just like Rollins
> 
> Not sure how to feel about that
> 
> ...



lol I'm glad that was dated in past tense hahah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Legit will be pissed if its Miz


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Wow I wonder who it is? ....Miz lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao Riley becoming self aware that WWE uses his silhouette.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Is raw in 15 minutes or an hour?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Miz isn't that successful outside of wrestling. 

Please let it be Jericho :mark:


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

let's see what fuckery this company has in store for us tonight then shall we


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> Is raw in 15 minutes or an hour?


15 minutes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker is so fucking happy to still be employed. That smile.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

jackbhoy said:


> Is raw in 15 minutes or an hour?


U wot m8? It should be 00:47 over there, so 13 minutes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> Hence the :draper2 :aryalol


Sorry, it's late over here and i've been drinking.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

jackbhoy said:


> Is raw in 15 minutes or an hour?


15 minutes.




And we all know it's the Miz, Steph is probably going to run him down like last time and blah blah.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope something really good happens tonight. My sleepy time is precious etc.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How the fuck does Booker cut these promos off the cuff
Shit mang
:booklel


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Renee can get the business


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Usos/Sheamus vs Wyatts? We've NEVER seen this before...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Usos & Sheamus vs Wyatts announced for RAW.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Usos cringe worthy cena level right now


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Right Face Paint Uso is just a touch better on the mic. :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

holy shit Usos with the worst promo ever

SERIOUSLY

WORST

PROMO

EVER


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Shea-moose :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So I guess Wyatt WILL fued with Sheamus...

Fuck my life.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A Ry with dem white tennis shoes on with dat suit
:HA


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Can someone murder the Usos please? Plane crash? Car crash? _Something._


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

BrownianMotion said:


> Can someone murder the Usos please? Plane crash? Car crash? _Something._


why you so damn salty?? who pissed in your cheerios??


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Y2J IS COMING HOMEEE!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Save us ... !

edit. I tried not to spoil anything but the asswipe above me did it quite good


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Real Talk.. you know right off the bat

John Cena's theme music hits

15 minute walk strut posing in ring

and the words, the first words we hear

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> So I guess Wyatt WILL fued with Sheamus...
> 
> Fuck my life.


John Cena curse strikes again


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

NCIS Salt before RAW, thats how I like my Monday Nites


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Real Talk.. you know right off the bat
> 
> John Cena's theme music hits
> 
> ...


That or.. 

Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
:trips


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Logging on here guys because this thread is what makes the show just a bit more entertaining. and that's alls i need to stay tuned tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HERE WE GOOO!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CharliePrince said:


> Real Talk.. you know right off the bat
> 
> John Cena's theme music hits
> 
> ...


THE CHAMP IS *VOICE CRACK* HEREEEEEEEEEEEEE. :aryalol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> That or..
> 
> Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
> :trips


I hope Cena opens the show. Or anyone else besides Triple H/Steph. Sick and tired of that shit. i don't think it's been any different for months.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:brock :brock :brock

Nah, too early :side:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuckery will be strong.


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

I still can't get over how Cena manages to be the top face and the top heel at the same exact time. No wonder WWE loves him so much and markets him to the moon and back...

He wins, they get a huge crowd reaction from the younger viewers, he loses, the IWC and older fans are extremely happy. NO matter what, people pay attention to his matches, and someones coming out of the match happy.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw.. or Bobby Heenen behind the ring..
Hmmm
Tough choice.
One is going to be far more entertaining.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> NCIS Salt before RAW, thats how I like my Monday Nites


the female parter is super hot, especially her eyes.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I find it incredibly funny that the Evolve video game sponsors WWE in the UK because that's the one thing WWE can't fucking do. 9 years of the same old trash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat blood.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Cena win and we're getting a package of how good Reigns did... Okay.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Christ it hasn't even started yet and they are already hyping Reigns up fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Amber B said:


> The fuckery will be strong.


they fucked us all last night

no lube

raw dog style

you know what im talkin bout! :cool2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I will decide after tonight if I'm done with this company.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

lol at that corny slow mo hype music :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Booooooo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol Cena is the worst.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

CharliePrince said:


> Real Talk.. you know right off the bat
> 
> John Cena's theme music hits
> 
> ...


*massive booes*

"Got a lively crowd here tonight!" :cena3

"BUT once again THE CHAMP! IS! HERE!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

time for monday night #WWFuckery, its back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena made that win look so easy, lol.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Even this recap promo is cringe


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Steph's disappointed face gets me every time.

BOW DOWN TO THE KING


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes he's here bow down


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

HHH starting the show. Some things don't change


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On your knees! DOG!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the Little Jimmies went crazy that night!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H starts the Night again :HHH2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BEHOLD..THE KING OF KINGS.................. :LOL


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Greatest WWE World champion in history"

:done


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The new WWE Champion. Young up-and-comer :cena3


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That or..
> 
> Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
> :trips


Called it :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Cole: "The greatest Champion in WWE History."

Jesus fucking christ. Must have missed that last night. Seriously Cole.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

God fucking dammit. AGAIN? 

My God. fpalm

It shouldn't annoy me this much but it does.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

The KING OF KINGS is here :banderas


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph :faint:


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The Authority opening a Raw!? No way! Thats fresh!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Authority kicking off RAW :mark:


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> That or..
> 
> Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
> :trips


...and you we're right :faint:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Stephanie's Ass :lenny


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You'd think HHH & Steph were the champ they come out every week first.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> That or..
> 
> Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
> :trips





Paradise Hero said:


> ...and you we're right :faint:



And Cena will pop out in under 5 minutes.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

If Vince isn't here tonight..


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> That or..
> 
> Behold The King.. The King of Kings..
> :trips


What are the lotto numbers mate? :cool2


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Sigh I think I might just turn away from this Raw I'm so tired of Cena.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Why are they smiling? :bryan2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The shovel duo starting the show off for the 952303487894th time.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Triple Haitch starting Raw as usual


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Y'know, if you consider the fact that 99% of us know that the storylines are fictional, HHH and Steph might just be doing some of the best trolling of all time.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The Authority feigning disgust when Cena won the titles...

I'm sorry, but fans see Cena as part of the Authority. It's going to kill the Authority's heat.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam her boobs are not sticking out tonight


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow, that smile from Steph was terrifying. Like, Haunted House worthy.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

The same fucking start again fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL has already managed to make commentary unbearable


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bearodactyl said:


> _Details on this potential return are scarce, but WWE.com sources say that this ring warrior is a cross-platform entertainer who has found numerous successes outside of the squared circle. Who could it be?_
> 
> So Jericho or Miz seem likely :waffle


How can it be Miz when nobody watched his shitty Christmas movie?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My Time IS NOW GUYZ! :cena3


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

JBL in full troll mode


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CENA WINS LOL haha...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hopefully this is where HHH tells Cena he has to wrestle in actual wrestling tights as "Face of the WWE". HHH is angry that "The Face of the Company" wears street clothes in the WWE ring. They force Cena to wear tights and tell him to put on a pare of wrestling boots or he will have his title stripped.:dance


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Celebrate Cena's win people :lmao :lmao


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

CM Punk chants -_-


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

unk8


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

C-M-PUNK!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lololol the chants


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cm Punk chants really?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, CM Punk chants... Goddamnit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk chants still live. Eh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

unk2


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Stephanie with dat pop :HA

C-M-PUNK :haha

BRYAN OUT FOR MONTHS :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Crowd gets turned down ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ti


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the CM Punks marks are already trolling.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk chants, really guys?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Punk chants still going strong, damn


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Them punk chants lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

dem "CM Punk" chants unk


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CM PUNK IS GOD


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

John Cena doesn't even open lol. Also fuck Michael cole for uttering that stupidity


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SEE EM PAHNK chants lel


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

CM Punk chants straight away, jeez


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Cena sucks chants already
> 
> :ti
> 
> Dat face of the company.


I think those were CM Punk chants


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"Not living in the past"?
Sweetheart, you just had Cena win... again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

<3 :steph


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Why does it feel like this "Daniel Bryan is going to be out for a while longer" is a work? Is it just my blind optimism or something else?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"Not living in the past" except for the bit where you put the title back on Cena lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I know it's the WWE, but why on God's green earth would they "hype" a Miz return?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

CM PUNK or CENA SUCKS?????


can't tell..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WOW..CM PUNK chants already!?!? :lol :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're going to have Rollins cash in and lose...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Defeated 6 other men? There were only 6 guys in the match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> I think those were CM Punk chants


Yep. I am deaf. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Id love to see Ambrose come down and cut a promo on HHH and Steph


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> You'd think HHH & Steph were the champ they come out every week first.


HHH opening RAW with a 20 minute promo.

Then.
Now.
Forever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Ambrose would run in and beat the piss out of HHH.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If Punk actually watches RAW, I can totally imagine him laughing at the CM Punk chants and saying "get over it, marks"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> "Not living in the past"?
> Sweetheart, you just had Cena win... again.


:booklel
:maury
:ti


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rollins as champ, lmao. should never ever ever ever ever ever happen.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

them cm punk chants hahahaha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

cmccredden said:


> John Cena doesn't even open lol. Also fuck Michael cole for uttering that stupidity


He's about to get booed like a motherfucker


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:cena2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Do I really have to change the channel already?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena gonna joining The Authority?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Champ Is Here :cena5


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ermahgerd dey called Jhon Ceem an A+ playa

HEEL TURN CONFIRMED


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He doesn't half get reactions though


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

ITs a damn shame John Cena is gonna surpass Ric Flair soon.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Cena is turing heel and joining the authority *sarcasm*


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol why are they happy for him now? They were pissed yesterday.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

No feels...none.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This promo is going to be atrocious.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That's how he's going to wear the belts...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cena wearing the belts like that :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

UM are they gonna turn him heel?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Uhhh, is Cena turning heel or something? Why is the Authority blowing him?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena with dat face reaction :lmao

Also shut up cole with the controversial shit..


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I fucking hate the way he wears those belts


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jesus Christ.

Those boos :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Is it time for Cena's big anti-authority speech already?


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Cena better start wearing those belts around his waist and shoulder cause that just looks ridiculous even on Cena's standards.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does cena think he's a priest or some shit?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Well at least they're knocking out two terrible segments at once here


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Cena with those trolling facial expressions :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are kissing Cena's ass tonight lol :hhh2 :hhh2

Cena with that conceited walk haha :cena3


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:cena2 CHAMP IS HERE

The way he hangs the title :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wait, heel turn?

Is it happening?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Eat yo cheetos, drink yo diet dews and tweet yo prayers, because the CHAMP IS HERE! :cena5


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally after all these years....Cena's time is NOW!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Da god is here omg Cena


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Cena isn't running into the ring... What the hell is this all about.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Stormin on you Cats :cena2


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Here comes the fuckery!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ewww. Nice job disrespecting the belts, Jern.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ugh, I thought that would not hurt to see Cena champion again... I was wrong.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

this is awkward


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He looks ridiculous :ti


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Seth Rollins being setup for a squash. And sigh John Cena again. Fucking bullshit. I'm tuning out. See you guys in some other threads. WWE is no longer for me.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Get ready for WOAT promo.

Please let their be Bryan chants.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

autechrex said:


> Lol why are they happy for him now? They were pissed yesterday.










[/IMG]


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well I was close it was 6 minutes, damn HHH taking foreverugggh to say eachh woorduugghh :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So I wonder what kind of suck up promo we're going to get out of Cena...


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Cena gon join authourity.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

OMGZ, CENA. I'M SO FUCKING EXCITED!!!!!







:favre2


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm so sick of this prick as WWE champion. Especially the way he sucks up to Bryan for cheap pops.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena is wearing the belts like a bra.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Cena needs to stop with those cheap pops


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

the way he wears the belts :lmao

LOL AT HIM SUCKING DANIEL BRYAN POP


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The way he's carrying the belts is tough no lie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Emotion Blur said:


> Defeated 6 other men? There were only 6 guys in the match?


Barrett was in there in spirit.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Didn't think it was possible to dislike this cunt more than I already do :side:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

At least they are getting this tool out of the way straight away. Once again Cena trying to leech the popularity of another star


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Cena is such a troll lol


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is Cena talking slightly hood?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good Guy Cena :cena3


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here comes the cheap pops, nice guy Cena.


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like fucking Mike Tyson :lmao


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Yeah yeah, yes yes....fuck u


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena loves to troll. And kiss ass haha


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Dear god, the fucking pandering. Just fucking die Cena.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena wearing the titles like Carlito did when he was one half of the Undisputed Tag Team Champions?

Das not cool


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

dat pop though for yes


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Cena got the accent tonight :maury


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

John the GOAT sucking to D-Bry :maury


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

So he's stolen the Yes chant now. Fucking arsehole.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh no. Instead of Cena siding with the authority, we get him letting us all know that he's so nice, he'll give Daniel Bryan a title shot.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

CHEAP POP FOR CENA AGAIN


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha Cena is something else.


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

lol stealing bryans overness


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Cena having to use Bryans popularity to get cheers....talking like an idiot as normal


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm not sure if Cena means well here... But he really needs to not leech off of Daniel Bryan's popularity like that.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Steph is just so smug as fuck :lmao I love it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Look what he has to do to get a positive reaction
FUCK YOU


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

This fun sucking piece of shit


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh boy here we go 2k15


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NO NO NO he can't be on the cover of WWE2k15


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GAYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Cena licking Bryan's ass


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

OH LOOK JOHN CENA IS USING DANIEL BRYAN SO HE DOESN'T GET BOOED OUT OF THE BUILDING HOW SIMILAR TO ALL OF HIS PROMOS HE EVER CUTS SO FRESH MUCH LOVE


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

cena kissing ass already lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So this is why they gave Cena the title :lmao :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HE'S ON THE COVER


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So even if Daniel Bryan held the title, John Cena would still be on the cover of the game!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I have to give Cena credit, when he tries he can get the crowd behind him.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

better be a special edition


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bahahahaha.

GAY ass cover.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I called it, Cena's going to be on the 2k15 cover.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's the best :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Lame. I wish it was Daniel Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Franchise!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure everyone wants to buy that game immediately, so they can admire that beautiful case.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

PS4 > XBONE


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie is great. Lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena leeching off Bryan as usual.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JOHN CENA WINS AGAIN :TI:TI


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Jesus Christ...just give Cena everything.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Umm why is Cena not happy? Oh boy...


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Cena leeching off Bryan and being the cool guy to defy the Authority :cuss:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John Cena on the cover of a WWE game

To the shock of no-one


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Could this be a heel turn for Cena? Yeah right :lol :lol

Stephanie's dance is kinda hot lol :hhh2


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena is like wtf bitch, and Steph with that singing of Cena's theme


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This is some riveting television right here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LMAO at Steph mouthing the lyrics to John Boy's theme :lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ohhhh Stephanie, dance more for us!


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Steph rapping lollololol


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
This looks like an NBA cover


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sorry is this really suck Cenas dick night?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Great, is there an alternative cover for those of us who live in the real world?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hahahaha that fucking cover. Horrendous.


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

Wtf is going on


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

REALLY WWE? REALLY


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Seriously? He's on the cover over last years superstar of the year?

Makes sense.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

amber was right

this is some fuckery going on right now


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Steph dancing just gave me a rock solid A+ hardon.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Eh, that actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Average cover at best.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

New logo. Cool.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This fucking company:maury


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

legitimately, 90 % boos when cena came out how is he polarising

oh god cena is on the cover it is like they are doing everything in their power to get everyone pissed at cena


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOVE STEPH SINGING AND DANCING

SOMEONE GIF THAT PLLLLLLEASE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Token Jwn sucking up for cheers schtick


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why isn't the most popular star in the last 10 years not on the cover of your game? fpalm Lol at no one giving a fuck about this


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn what a shit cover. I hope they have an alternative


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao, Cena looks like he's beside himself.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG I AIN'T EVEN MAD


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is going to be on the cover. Calling it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Even ignoring the fact that it's Cena, it's still a pretty bad cover.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Steph McMahon.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Suspicious Cena is suspicious


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this a joke?


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 13s
> WWE 2K15 will feature @JohnCena. Since the last two guys on the cover vanished, maybe there's hope... #RAWTonight


Might as well put Stephanie on the cover.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WF NEEDS to use that TRIPLE H face as a part of the GIFS here :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cena on the cover :mark:

Instant buy.

Oh, he's burying it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao at Stephanie singing along to Cena's theme song and dancing


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

SAME. OLD. SH*T.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Cena, you not corporate at all. Not at fucking all!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol at Cena having the reaction photo on command.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Stop wearing the titles like that fucker....


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

He's going to give Bryan the cover. :cena3


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

smfh cena is the new anti authority guy smfh smfh smfh


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What's with Cena's accent?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

OH SHIT REBEL WITH A CAUSE

John Cena

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!

......mark out

mark out everybody


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL


----------



## teamdiscoverych (Dec 27, 2013)

I hope cena gets mouth cancer


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Thems smiles.
Shut the fuck up,David Silver :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Trip's has more street cred than cena


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

God John Cena is such a non conformist.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cena talks just like Densel Washington in Training Day....


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

HHH :lol


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Step is like an embarrassing mother


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Triple H :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh HHH


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Dont Cena talk with his fake gangster accent in normal life?!?!

POPS TO HHH!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH OWNING CENA

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

did Cena say that Daniel Bryan deserves the cover yet?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

John Cena is such a bad ass!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

John Cena.


Anti-authority rebel. :cena3


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

some body gif steph dancing


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Créole Heat said:


> Average cover at best.


Very average. No imagination at all


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

:lmao

THAT GAME.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

OH MY GOD HHH LMFAO!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao :trips


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:maury HHH the gangster


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

LMFAO YES TRIPLE H


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

lol wtf hhh


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Don't ever talk like that again, HHH. NEVER. AGAIN.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Triple H a Gangtas


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm marking out no lie


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

OMG Triple H. :lmao
Fuck :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HHH OMFG :maury


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH
GOAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL Triple H's mockery


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Is this 2004


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even......


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

omfg Triple H :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Triple: "Chill homie, okay."

HOLY SHIT. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lmao just what I was thinking


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

WWE Kick Out At 2K15


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL HHH xD


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

:trips


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

H's owning Cena's phony ass


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JamesK said:


> Stop wearing the titles like that fucker....


You're only jealous because D-Bry would break his neck if he did :maury


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This promo... :cornette


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

HHH = Hunter Hearst Homie


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

My n!gga HHH going in right now! :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Triple H. :lol

Seriously why the fuck is Cena talking hood tonight.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> New logo. Cool.


It's there because the new logo will debut at SS and the game will be out in October


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TRIPS WITH THE GOAT THUGANOMICS :bow:bow:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

HHH murking him


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Damn I love Boston John.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HHH :lol


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

HUNTER :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Clearly the thug life chose Triple Haitch. :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What the fuck is this. Some rap battle shit going on


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Monday Night Raw said:


> Step is like an embarrassing mother


that you want fuck?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I can't take Cena serious because he looks so stupid


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That 'new' logo is just as creative as the creative team.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Triple H - Worst wannabe gangster ever :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHH basically explaining why this whole feud would never work. You can't have the corporate guy going against the Authority.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

so is the Authority turning face?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus christ. Cena gets the Highways wrong. #Boston


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How is Hunter the Heel right now? How? look at that douche disrespecting those titles..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> smfh cena is the new anti authority guy smfh smfh smfh


pushing that youngster to the top:bow


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

this is amazing :mark: TRIPS :banderas


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hard Way chants :lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. HHH really owned Cena's ass in that promo.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Not against Orton.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

HARD WAY? OVERCOME THEM ODDS CENA! YOU GO GIRL


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

John's being taking it the "hard way" for 10 + years now


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

FATAL 4-WAY!!!


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I smell an odds overcoming afoot.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is he wearing the belts like that. Looks really uncomfortable.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

GUYZZ DO YOU THINK JOHN CENA WILL OVERCOME THE ODDS AT BATTLEGROUNDS IN A FATAL 4 WAY?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The age old question, easy way or hard way. 


I remember when Vince McMahon gave Undertaker that choice. 


everyone always chose hard.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Wow. HHH really owned Cena's ass in that promo.


I thought you weren't watching anymore.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

3 other competitors? How will Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fatal 4 way at battleground, for the WWEWHC.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' trolls :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Triple H murking Cena at his own game :booklel


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Please don't put reigns in it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This segment is horrible. Just fuck it completely.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Crowd doesn't give a fuck about the fatal four way. :lmao


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Fatal 4 = Cena overcoming the odds again and "cementing his legacy"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

She's explaining the rules for fucks sake!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes thank you Steph for explaining a Fatal *Fourway* ffs


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

These two together are fucking gold.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG the Lemon Lame


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena doesn't do pinfall losses. New WWE Champ


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh boy...Cena to defy the odds yet again at Battleground!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Cena is the rebel ANTI AUTHORITY!!!

oh snap

errybody mark out, yo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

So fucking tired of Orton and Cena. Fucking hell fpalm


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH FUCK OFF CENA GONNA OVERCOME DEM ODDS


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did you hear the people sigh when he said "KANE" :lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy PPV Filler :maury


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get Brock in here already?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Still putting Kane in WWE title matches in 2014... :kobe


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That pop for Reigns tho'


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Zzzz same old ahit with these main events. Will be the same on smackdown


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES! They're keeping Rollins away from Cena for this PPV. Whew!


----------



## Reignz (Jun 21, 2014)

omg there shoving roman with cena again uggh fml


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hoping Triple H was gonna say Y2J, tbh...


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Kane, Reigns and Orton in the four way ffs this is gonna be soooooo boring


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

The IWC is gonna love that 4 way!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

OH FUCK OFF REIGNS YOU SHITTY WRESTLER 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena and Reigns :reigns :cena3


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Fatal 4 Way?!?!?!

No way Cena can overcome those odds!

Can't wait to see if Cena can lift Roman Reigns. I BET HE CAN!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

That Reigns pop


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why would HHH put Reigns in the title match :Jordan


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Reigns left the shield and hes instantly feuding for the title :vince2
Worst Fatal 4 way ever. Im calling it


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cena only has a 25% chance of retaining at battleground, can he overcome the odds


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Cena & Reings? The hot-tag extraordinaires


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

So they are giving a title shot to Reigns and not Rollins.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

IS THIS GONNA BE THE WORST FATAL 4 WAY EVER HAHAHAHAHAHA


BTW WHERE IS THE LOGIC OF PUTTING ROMAN REIGNS IN THIS MATCH???


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> New logo. Cool.


that new logo look like it was drawn by a 3 year old.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena, trying to be funny again.....


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Reigns vs Cena vs Kane vs Orton???

:ti :ti 

GOAT MATCH :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Of. Fucking. Course. They. Give. Roman. Reigns. A. Title. Shot. FOR. NO. FUCKING. REASON. OTHER. THAN. BECAUSE. FUCK. LOGIC. WE. ARE. GOING. TO. SHOVE. THIS. FUCKER. DOWN. EVERYONE'S. THROAT.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow. This is awful.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

damn, this is horrible


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

BattleGround main event will be average at best.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

SEE YA ROMAN REIGNS YOUR MOMENTUM IS ABOUT TO BE DESTROYED


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

boo dis man


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WHAT A COME BACK BY CENA!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh dear, Cena's ego's been bruised, time to try and bury people. HHH owned him hard.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So The Authority doesn't want Reigns to qualify the MITB match for the WWE WHC but now put Roman in the Fatal Four Way?

This company. :cornette


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

just.

why.

Cena, Reigns Orton Kane for Raw main event, and Battleground main event ????

They are trying everything in their power to get everyone to turn off RAW and not even watch battleground,

*BUY THE NETWORK GUISE !!!*


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Well that should be the worst match of all time at least.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So does that cover of WWE2k15 mean Cena wont have the title by the time the game comes out


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well at least I get to go to bed early tonight


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This segment was the personification of what's wrong with this company


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeah John, we all believe the WWE somehow filled a pool with actual crap.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

at Battlegrounds..

against all odds..

John Cena will OVERCOME IT ALL

because.. he will.. NEVER GIVE UP!

against all odds he will retain the championship!!!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LOL at teaming up with Reigns to face Orton/Kane being the "hard way."


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TheGMofGods said:


> Of. Fucking. Course. They. Give. Roman. Reigns. A. Title. Shot. FOR. NO. FUCKING. REASON. OTHER. THAN. BECAUSE. FUCK. LOGIC. WE. ARE. GOING. TO. SHOVE. THIS. FUCKER. DOWN. EVERYONE'S. THROAT.


How about he's over?

:draper2


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Aw well, another shit main event means I get more sleep


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow Cena sucks. His promo was absolutely shit


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

so not interested in neither the main event tonight nor the fatal 4 way


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LESNAR IS PLAN B FUCKERSSS


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Woo Rollins! Plan B.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

"The ever defiant John Cena."

I can't even deal with this right now.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

pool of crap
pool of crap
pool of crap
pool of crap
pool of crap





POOL. OF. CRAP


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Battleground doesn't sound great tbh. Also I thought Trips hated Roman Reigns, why put him in the match? What


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Plan B :maury


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Seth "Plan B" Rollins


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus...Cena is so silly looking.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat Rollins tease

Except absolutely nobody buys it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cena wins at Battleground proably pinning Kane, the weak link, then faces Lesnar..okay we get it (Y)


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

What a terrible idea for a main event at Battle Ground. No logic whatsoever for who is in the match.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Teasing that Seth Rollins cash in. Please no


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lose the shirt, asap.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

The fucking look on Stephanie's face :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sith Rollins!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth Rollins theme is growing on me.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

CENA WILL OVERCOME ROLLINS AFTER OVERCOMING ORTON , KANE AND REIGNS :cena5. THEN ROLLINS S CARREER WILL BE OVA! :vince2 :cena5


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wait why are they giving Romans a shot...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seth Rollins now dresses like he's a crappy Mortal Kombat character. With his golden showered briefcase.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena gets his dick sucked by the authority
But acts like a bitch
ok
:booklel


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What the hell could they possibly be thinking including Kane in 3 out of 4 ppv main events??? I mean that's just fucking ponderous.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

If the trends are anything to go by, Seth Rollins will soon become a jobber.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BryanZiggler said:


> Kane, Reigns and Orton in the four way ffs this is gonna be soooooo boring


LOL

A slight breeze will probably make Orton bleed like a little girl


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

B, for Brock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Whenever they say Plan B I think of the back up birth control thing.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The anti-authority guy is wearing a bright ass t-shirt. Makes Austin look like a pussy.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

They REALLY need to change Rollin's theme.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

OMG how will Cena overcome those odds at Battleground? Cena said pool of crap, hahahaha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

And then they go and totally redeem themselves. I don't even know how Rollins is walking after last night.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

STEPHANIE'S FACE, FUCK ME. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

If Rollins cashes in then he loses...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Plan B. My fuckin' sig y'all.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL!! kane still somehow manages to stay in the title scene. wow, i guess bray really is out, for now. battleground main event is fuckin horrible. kane, orton, and reigns are cookie cutter kings, hope cena retains.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Sheamus and The Usos!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh jesus. rollins better make it through Cena's reign with the briefcase


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins X-men suit


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Watch Cena beat "Plan B" too. :lol


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I hope there will be an alternate cover of the game.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Crowd doesn't give a fuck about the fatal four way. :lmao


they really loved cena winning the title though


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, this Raw is gonna suck ass


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

There needs to be a Paige app so fans can be alerted when Paige is about to appear and not have to sit through crappy 3 hour RAWs.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Seth Rollins theme is growing on me.


It still sounds like something that would be on CAW themes on WWE2k15 like generic rock song #2


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Who's doing the job tonight? Dolph or Kofi?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful segment, and they put Roman Reigns in the title match because...

... um...

... well they uh...

... forgot they don't like him and tried keeping him out of the MITB title match?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A Pot Noodle got me through that segment


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Whenever they say Plan B I think of the back up birth control thing.


Can we Plan B Cena here in his 483 trimester?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Shaemus and the Usos vs the Wyatts, I don't know if I'm even going to watch tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Stad said:


>


:lmao I love when she dances.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

weProtectUs said:


> They REALLY need to change Rollin's theme.


I think it's badass, though. Much better than Ambrose's theme.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> How about he's over?
> 
> :draper2


no they are trying to FORCE him to be over, by shoving him down our throats .


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Watch Cena beat "Plan B" too. :lol


There is a John Cena survived abortion joke in there
:ti

Rollins theme is :bow


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Was that a canned pop for Reigns?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's an awful main event, both for BG and tonight.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Where does this leave bray??


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

mattheel said:


> LOL at teaming up with Reigns to face Orton/Kane being the "hard way."


Reigns isn't just going to roll over and work with Cena to let him retain. He is actually the formidable aspect of the match for John not Randy or Kane.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

I cant believe they are going with cena vs authority. I hope the fans dont eat it up and start supporting cena again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Did they show a trailer for 2K15?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TheFlyingGoat said:


> Oh jesus. rollins better make it through Cena's reign with the briefcase


lel. Sorry. Cena wins the Fatal Four Way, Reigns fails a cash-in immediately after. Authority is forced to bring in Lesnar the following night to deal with Super Cena. 

Sorry for the spoilers but there you go.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Wait why are they giving Romans a shot...


Ha right. The guy they desperately did not want in the ladder match. You can't make the stupidity up....you just can't.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So Seth is the new toy the Authority like huh? What about poor Randy..



*falls to knees crying8


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BryanZiggler said:


> Shaemus and the Usos vs the Wyatts, I don't know if I'm even going to watch tonight


Yep, I'm sure you won't..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie hungry for some :rollins


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow. I tune in for the first time in a few weeks and....immediately unhappy with the product. Dope.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Why Cena doesn't just beat Kane, Orton, Reigns, Lesnar and Plan B in a handicap match!?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jules Winnfield said:


> Who's doing the job tonight? Dolph or Kofi?


Survey says...

_*ding*_























DOLPH!!!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What a tragic main event. What a tragic title match. Just fucking wow.


----------



## DannyMack (Dec 18, 2012)

Cena sucks the life out of everything. What a bore!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Hoping Triple H was gonna say Y2J, tbh...


I thought he was going to say himself :HHH2


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> There needs to be a Paige app so fans can be alerted when Paige is about to appear and not have to sit through crappy 3 hour RAWs.


Or a "john Cena is no longer on screen app" so i can watch Raw


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess Dean Ambrose was too Stone Cold like so the Authority went for the "Plan B" next generation Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Pretty good segment until the match announcement IMO. Trips was killing it once again. Steph and Cena did well too.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

jscouser said:


> Where does this leave bray??


Probably facing Sheamus at Battleground.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awful segment, and they put Roman Reigns in the title match because...
> 
> ... um...
> 
> ...


Don't, dude. You'll only end up with a headache trying to work this shit out.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

BryanZiggler said:


> Shaemus and the Usos vs the Wyatts, I don't know if I'm even going to watch tonight


I disagree. That match makes Raw totally worth watching tonight.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Kane vs Orton vs Reigns vs Cena is going to be a DUD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

RVD v. Rollins


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


>


I'm dying :lmao


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So Cenas gonna fight against: Roman Reigns, Kane, Randy Orton, Triple H, Seth Rollins and who knows which other wrestlers will interfere in the match just to make sure Cena loses the title. And he's gonna beat them all to keep the title for his match against Lesnar :cena3 WWE :cheer


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I miss Nexus


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Meh Cena's getting Daniel Bryan's storyline now.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Same for van damme. Neville the Rollins in a week.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

REMATCHAMANIA tonight ladies&gentleman


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

rematch from last RAW? 

...


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> I thought he was going to say himself :HHH2


Then we could of had Triple H vs Brock again....thats best for business

ositivity


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Orton better win the title. Kane and Reigns would be horrible as champions and there's no way in hell that .... "Plan B" win unless its really, really flukey


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I love how they give the guy they a title shot they never wanted in the title picture kayfabe wise and also fired Vickie for putting him in one lol. This fucking company did they forget what happened?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat body :ass


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey look, another rematch. :lol Christ.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Loud ECW chants


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why in the world would Triple H give Reigns a world title shot after being dead set on not wanting him in the ladder match ? LMBO, logic fail !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match again. We are stuck in an endless time loop.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

fUCKING Kane... just retire already


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Wyatts v midcard Cena and tag team cenas for the I think legitimately 9th time in 2 months.

Orton and Cena for the 423573845743563498652 th time

Why even bother watching tonight seriously


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awful segment, and they put Roman Reigns in the title match because...
> 
> ... um...
> 
> ...


That's because he isn't Daniel Bryan and they actually give a toss about getting him over.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Do the WWE not realise that calling him a "Plan B" isn't exactly flattering?


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Both tonight and Battleground are established as boring based on that first segment. There is just nothing you can do with Cena as champ that can be interesting anymore. Its all been done, can we not have something new. Ambrose v Rollins aside, this company has nothing going for it at the minute.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thank you crowd, WE WANT AMBROSE!!!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

holy shit, they want ambrose to fuck rollins up.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Okay Sky


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

We want Ambrose chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"WE WANT AMBROSE" chants :mark: :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"We Want Ambrose!" 

Yup!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

mfw this match again


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

We want Ambrose chants :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Those we want Ambrose chants :mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ambrose should be the anti-authority guy and everyone fucking knows it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This crowd wants their titties to be mastered


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awful segment, and they put Roman Reigns in the title match because...
> 
> ... um...
> 
> ...


Just so fucking stupid :lmao
And they get away with it all the time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

short "we want ambrose" chant


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Time to watch RVD and Rollins flippity flop and no sell everything from last night.

Meanwhile, Ambrose is still selling an arm injury for weeks now. Yet Seth gets the push.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

We want what?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lok said:


> Rollins X-men suit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane in another main event PPV, in 2014..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose is fucking over with smark crowds.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck was that move?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This crowd wants their titties to be mastered


Should have Ambrose win the belt and become the "Title master"...


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I just don't give a shit about this match


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This heel turn has ruined Seths moveset just like Cesaros


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The fuck was that move?


According to Michael Cole, it was "a predicament"


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We just got an advert break...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mra22 said:


> Why in the world would Triple H give Reigns a world title shot after being dead set on not wanting him in the ladder match ? LMBO, logic fail !


Yeah it doesn't make sense and how is that the hard way. It would have made way more sense for the title match to be Cena vs Orton, Vs Kane vs Rollins.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Reigns in the title match makes no sense. Fuck this company.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

I hate when they go to commercial in the middle of a match


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

DannyMack said:


> Cena sucks the life out of everything. What a bore!


he really isn't though. despite being force fed cena for the past 10 years, he still manages to be more watchable than most of the roster, including the other 3 in the fatal 4 match, rollins, and rvd. no disrespect to rvd though, i like him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

COMMERCIALMANIA ROLLZ ON.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose better clear house. I hope he buries Big Show mark.2 as well.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Seth H'ghar is the highlight of the show these days. I'm glad I'm getting my dose of him early so I can watch other things. But now that he has the briefcase I'm kinda screwed *


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This match doesn't roll on Cole.

Stumbles drunkenly in the dark maybe.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> This heel turn has ruined Seths moveset just like Cesaros


Apparently Heels aren't allowed to be exciting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Redzero said:


> Ambrose is fucking over with smark crowds.


UGH..... Didn't people say the same about Daniel Bryan? He's over, period.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

It does please me that Ambrose is getting over as a babyface. I thought he'd be a heel for his entire career if only because he's just so good at it.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Ambrose should be the anti-authority guy and everyone fucking knows it.


And we even had the Authority screwing him over at MITB. But WWE logic lelz


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> This heel turn has ruined Seths moveset just like Cesaros


I wouldn't say it's ruined his moveset, however they've clearly made him stop doing a lot of the exciting moves that he usually does, which they almost always do when they turn somebody heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Reptilian said:


> So Cenas gonna fight against: Roman Reigns, Kane, Randy Orton, Triple H, Seth Rollins and who knows which other wrestlers will interfere in the match just to make sure Cena loses the title. And he's gonna beat them all to keep the title for his match against Lesnar :cena3 WWE :cheer


Exactly, its Super Cena. He 's just going to bury everyone who's not an inactive wrestler (Triple H). 


Although I really think WWE should make it Cena vs Rusev at SS'14.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh sweet gulliable Randy...you know whats coming....










:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> he really isn't though. despite being force fed cena for the past 10 years, he still manages to be more watchable than most of the roster, including the other 3 in the fatal 4 match, rollins, and rvd. no disrespect to rvd though, i like him.


No, he really is.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Rollins looks like a fucking goof in his new attire. And nobody gives a fuck about that fatal 4 way..this company is beyond stupid sometimes.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Steph's face :lmao


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Whenever they say Plan B I think of the back up birth control thing.


It will be Rollins and the plan after that is Lesnar .


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Reigns is in the match because they had to debut their brand new canned pop for Reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

sharkboy22 said:


> Time to watch RVD and Rollins flippity flop and no sell everything from last night.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ambrose is still selling an arm injury *from 2012*. Yet Seth gets the push.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That 'new' logo is just as creative as the creative team.


Two points I want to address:

1) I really like the Network logo because it's clean and slick.
2) As much as I detest the creative team, they don't deserve all the blame. Vince is the end-all-be-all when it comes to what gets greenlit, so his decrepit ass is the one who should be shat on the most for what we see on TV.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

OK I turned off, then turned back on, AND IT IS FUCKING SETH AND RVD AGAIN !!!!

then a fuckton of commercials, jesus wept this company. Legit, I cannot fathom anyone enjoying this show as it currently is, there is just so much wrong with it. Yea it has some long term plans, but they plan nothing in the mean time, when 90 % of the show is effectively filler whats the point?

opening segment with authority
end main event, with closing angle, that is all the show builds to.

Will just skim through it on youtube tomorow.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awful segment, and they put Roman Reigns in the title match because...
> 
> ... um...
> 
> ...


I know Reigns is over, but kayfabe wise, it makes zero sense. Adapt or perrish amirite?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Amber B said:


> The fuck was that move?


I think it's called a can opener or some shit. (I'm assuming you're talking about rvd's submission.)


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> I just don't give a shit about this match


Don't think either of the competitors do either to be honest. After Seth's bumps and RVD's workhorse performance last night I don't think I blame them either. I assume it's just here to setup an Ambrose run in and beat down of Seth.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Time to watch RVD and Rollins flippity flop and no sell everything from last night.
> 
> Meanwhile, Ambrose is still selling an arm injury for weeks now. Yet Seth gets the push.


Apparently if you had it your way every wrestler would have every body part wrapped, constant ice bags, none of them could ever walk without a limp, all segments should involve talks of chiropractors...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't worry. I'm sure the PPV main event will be just fine with all of that Grade A WWE in ring story-telling that is apparently happening all over the place these days. :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gonna be a WOAT Fatal 4 Way match.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Someone make a gif of Stephanie dancing and singing to cenas 
music


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't wait for Ambrose to come out and kick ass :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Maybe they think since Reigns is a new star, he'll be easier to control.
Or rather anyone but Cena would be best for business.

Or maybe they're just stoned.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> lel. Sorry. Cena wins the Fatal Four Way, Reigns fails a cash-in immediately after. Authority is forced to bring in Lesnar the following night to deal with Super Cena.
> 
> Sorry for the spoilers but there you go.


No possible way the guy they picked to join the Authority is losing like that. He's too big of a name at this point to go down in that kind of fashion. At least for Sandow it was in a situation where it helped him (although the booking afterwords didn't).


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ROLLINS STOLE LANCE STORM'S MOVE!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Steph is gold.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:banderas DAT Counter transition into a single leg boston crab.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Never a good sign when RVD's face is as red as his eyes.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> This heel turn has ruined Seths moveset just like Cesaros


heels don't know how to wrestle, they have to cheat to win. duh


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Seth for paying homage to Lance Storm with that rolling single leg Boston crab.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trojan Whore said:


> Someone make a gif of Stephanie dancing and singing to cenas
> music


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Steph is gold.


The fucking best. :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rolling thunder!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

"There's a storm abrewing" - Michael Cole

:brock


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One of these days, RVD is going to come down on his head on the Rolling Thunder. He looks like he just barely gets over for it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jarsy1 said:


>





Créole Heat said:


> Triple H murking Cena at his own game :booklel





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Clearly the thug life chose Triple Haitch. :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Steph is gold.


Damn I wanna give her the D :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

mattheel said:


> I know Reigns is over, but kayfabe wise, it makes zero sense. Adapt or perrish amirite?


Yes, but this is what they do when they really want to get someone over. They never let him lose. They almost always have him get the upper hand. It just makes sense, especially if they see him as a Cena replacement.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I feel bad for Rollins. Worst guy to be working with as a heel. Then he's heading towards being squashed in his cash in at battleground. Ugh.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

oh god this raw is so bad as of now


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Awesome counter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DAMN. :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Steph is gold.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wonder when Ambrose is gonna Strike?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reaper said:


> I feel bad for Rollins. Worst guy to be working with as a heel. Then he's heading towards being squashed in his cash in at battleground. Ugh.


He's not cashing in at BG.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat flop by rollins. :westbrook5


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

This is honestly a fun match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a really fun match so far.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Exactly, its Super Cena. He 's just going to bury everyone who's not an inactive wrestler (Triple H).
> 
> 
> Although I really think WWE should make it Cena vs Rusev at SS'14.


Cena vs Rusev would be enough for me not to watch... Not watching shit repeat itself so obviously.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OVERUSED THIS IS AWESOME CHANTS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Got damn.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is :jbl drunk tonight or something?

He sure doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Curb Stomp Motherfucker!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Aaaaaand where's Ambrose?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

RVD sells that curbstomp better than anyone


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Steph looks adorable in that gif.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That Steph dance is hot lol :|

Where is DEAN?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Love how the RVD haters shut the fuck up as soon as its a good match
:maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty good match. Just need ambrose to wet the crowd's panties and we're good.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ROLLINS said:


> He's not cashing in at BG.


Yeah, I don't think it will, if it does, it's only going to be an attempt to do but he will still have it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm kinda glad Ambrose didn't interfere during the match.

He's been doing that for the past 2 or 3 weeks, it'll get old. Then again, none of you would care. :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good match overall. Loved that Van Dam busted out the Hollywood Star Press and then that sick hurricanrana as a counter to the bucklebomb.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent match, but hopefully tonight isn't littered with rematches galore.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Love RvD sell on the curb stomp!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh damn Renee looking fine :mark:


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Good match just a shame ended abit soon. Always a good seller RVD tho


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ambrose incoming nobody messes with his babe Renee


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i got a lot of respect for rvd. never has any character develpment. misses tons of time, but whenever he goes out there he gets the job done, and gets the crowd on his side. original worker, great hand.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lady. Lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL toots


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

One problem I have nowadays with WWE is that the heels rarely cheat to win. A simple foot on the ropes or chair shot behind the ref's back would go a long way.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Renee is looking particularly fetching tonight.

Toots? :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

splooge


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ziggler?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ok Dolph :ti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Dean???

Rollins is heeling it up good  :


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Just waiting for Ambrose...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wish Seth Rollins still did the phoenix splash.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

yall jus bitter


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Drunk asshole Rollins ftw.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Good mic work


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Rollins burying Dean's GF...



Renee's looking damn good tonight


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

RVD had a good match last night and followed it up with that. Thought he was past it but I'm impressed.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

El Capitano said:


> Oh damn Renee looking fine :mark:


Shit, don't she always? Lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

RENEE PLEASE JUST LET ME EAT YOUR BOOTY LIKE A PIECE OF CAKE


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

He's gonna lose the case to Ambrose


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ROFF, Seth is worse than Roman Reigns on the mic.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rollins doing gimmick infringement towards Based Dolph by saying "it's not arrogance if you can back it up". :kobe8


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:ambrose


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

One of these days Renee is gonna slap a mofo


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dean mad because Seth insulted his GF :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

uncle kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

finally Dean gets to shine.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

That was good :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Pretty good match. Just need ambrose to wet the crowd's panties and we're good.


 DEAN!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inb4 500 posts of "androse best promo of al tiem."


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ambrose is the fucking man! 

Best babyface in wrestling right now!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Meanwhile, Reigns couldn't give a fuck about being betrayed.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

He is ajax from The Warriors


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Dean Ambrose!!!!!!


Dean = Stone Cold

Seth = Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> ROFF, Seth is worse than Roman Reigns on the mic.


The moron's are out in effect tonight.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Ambrose is just so awesome as a face


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I seriously love this feud


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dean :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

But can't you only cash it once? .... Learn how the contract works, Deano.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn Ambrose is good. One of the few highlights of the show for me.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

I love Ambrose....this psychotic face character is what we need


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean is money. I'm loving this feud right now!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promos by both guys. That'll probably be the best segment of the night. :lol


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Ambrose is the king. Most underrated guy on the roster due to the steam surrounding Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good promo there (Y)


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Fucking love this fued.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*AMBROSE DA GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWD* :bow :ambrose :banderas


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Holy shit Ambrose is SO FUCKING GOOD.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Dean, you're helping Cena that way fpalm


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins/Ambrose is one of the few really entertaining things in this show.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ambrose could use a better theme, not horrible, but not good. the opening part reminds me of LOD


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ambrose
Ambrose
Ambrose
:banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>





Novak Djokovic said:


> Steph is gold.





Amber B said:


> The fucking best. :lmao


I know, right?


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

TNT in the briefcase!


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Well this feud is gonna be fun and also why did Rollins hair get fabulous all of a sudden?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

World's Best said:


> But can't you only cash it once? ....


Byran technically cashed it in twice


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> splooge


*From one sploogebag to another. :mark:*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"Mr. Money In The Bank to you, toots." Rollins with that epic cocky heel promo. :mark::mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Ambrose promo

:banderas

Watch out Seth


----------



## xander (ricky r) (Sep 5, 2012)

cena leeching off roman in the main event hahaa


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ambrose is so over!! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dean is my favorite at the moment! :mark: :mark: :mark:

I love the Ambrose vs. Rollins feud...

Sadly though the majority of Raw looks dull fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Rollins/Ambrose is one of the few really entertaining things in this show.


Agreed. Basically the only thing worth watching.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Holy shit Ambrose is SO FUCKING GOOD.


Geeze dude, why don't you just undersell how great that promo was.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BruceLeGorille said:


> RENEE PLEASE JUST LET ME EAT YOUR BOOTY LIKE A PIECE OF CAKE












I guess you don't mind getting shanked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oddball said:


> One problem I have nowadays with WWE is that the heels rarely cheat to win. A simple foot on the ropes or chair shot behind the ref's back would go a long way.


But not all heels have to cheat all the time. The best ones should be able to beat mid-range talent clean, which pretty much RVD is now.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This feud is going to be incredible.

Great heel promo and heat for Rollins. Great promo by ambrose.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

You know, it's not even an opinion anymore.

AMBROSE DA GAWD


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fucking love Ambrose.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just too good, man.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose's music should have bagpipes. I don't really mean that seriously. He isn't "Scottish". He just reminds me of Rowdy in so many ways that it would almost seem appropriate.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Ambrose always delivers his threats.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Then again. Poor Seth just can't compete with Ambrose on the mic. It was a really generic promo from Ambrose but it got the crowd to react and that's a testament to his delivery and timing. Good stuff. 

Only reason the WWE is watchable right now. These two keeping it alive.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry, but i thought Seth was better than Ambrose this time. That arrogant shit to Renee was great.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Someone needs to turn up Pettingill Jr's mic on the app..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I love Ambrose but I wish they'd let him cut promos in the ring. Hopefully this isn't the last of him we see tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose has been killing it with the promos lately.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look some more backwards booking by the WWE with Wyatt, you feud with Sheamus and go after the US title before feuding with Cena and going after the WWE title fpalm

"Scumbag Ambrose" :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So that Ambrose promo was nice.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha "from one scumbag to another..."


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This feud is a good reason to keep watching.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Now all I need is to see who the returning superstar is tonight then I can stop watching for the night.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

No way a wwe writer just wrote Ambrose' material there. Might be promo of the year.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose is my favorite now that Bryan's injured


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Toots! Rollins gone to the Bully Ray heel finishing school. To be fair their are worse guys to learn how to cut a heel promo from. Oh and Ambrose is brilliant. Surely that aint all we getting of them though is it? If it is can we just have Y2J's return next and then I can call it a night!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

To be fair, to all the people shitting on Seth's mic skills; He did a promo literally right after he had a match.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Ambrose always delivers his threats.


That's what good babyfaces do!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anybody have a picture of Ambrose in the WWE post game show after Extreme Rules were he's slumped over dead on the table? 

He won me over right there..


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Really nice RVD/Rollins (that curb stomp sell) match followed by a really nice Ambrose promo. Thats gonna be the best part of Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Sorry, but i thought Seth was better than Ambrose this time. *That arrogant shit to Renee was great*.



Agreed. Love seeing the arrogant side from Seth.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Ambrose is the man; he's the future of WWE and that's a fucking understatement.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

#Mark said:


> I love Ambrose but I wish they'd let him cut promos in the ring. Hopefully this isn't the last of him we see tonight.


I actually like him cutting promos backstage. Makes them feel eerie.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Dat body :ass


I am in agreement ma'am. 
Just like the Hot Pockets commercial: "That IS hot!"


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was gonna mention how good of promo ambrose just did but, about 200 of y'all beat me to it.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Ambrose has been killing it with the promos lately.


Lately?


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Now all I need is to see who the returning superstar is tonight then I can stop watching for the night.


Y2J


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did You Know Translation = PLEASE BUY THE NETWORK!!! PRETTY PRETTY PLEASE!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, to all the people shitting on Seth's mic skills; He did a promo literally right after he had a match.


I thought he did fine.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena comes out tonight and shows that he's the new WWE WHC, only for a commercial for SmackDown! to air 20+ minutes later with the question of who the new WWE WHC will be.

And you wonder why nobody watches SD!, WWE. :booklel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Mr.* Money in the Bank.

Sounds familiar.

:hbk1


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooh Lana!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Lana :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Preacher Big E to come in?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

No Lana promo?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Who Rusev gonna squash tonight and then squash feud with, I wonder?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev - Who has to use every ounce of brainpower to wave that flag.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lenny :lana


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder how many dragons Lana has.*


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"And hero of Russian Federation" :kobe


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lana! kada

Which black guy will Rusev dominate now?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Who gets the squash tonight I wonder.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana. What a body. 

:damn


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Moose & Squirrel quiver in der boots!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So are they finally going to do the logical thing and have Swagger feud with this guy?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Currently residing in Moscow :lmao good try WWE


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

#Mark said:


> I love Ambrose but I wish they'd let him cut promos in the ring. Hopefully this isn't the last of him we see tonight.


titantron works for ambrose, man. he's out there, too much of a loose cannon to always be on location.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

How do you fuck up a USA chant?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

lana's so cute when she's angry.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jarsy1 said:


> :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lmao

*I LOVE LANA!*


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Numunia


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Moose & Squirrel quiver in der boots!


Lol.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lana. <3


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

Swagger face turn to stop Russev...


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally this gimmick is getting deep. *sigh*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

The True Believer said:


> I actually like him cutting promos backstage. Makes them feel eerie.


Fits the whole "lurking in the shadows" that he's pushing on Rollins.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Lana = god damnn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


>


Bahaha. Awesome.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ZEB PLS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lana having to do all the work for George Zimmerman. Shame. Homegirl's getting over though.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i would mark hard if they just let her say shut the fuck up, instead of shut up. would be so powerful.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Vnimaniye" finally returns! ABOUT FUCKING TIME! :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I swear, I've seen this promo 50 times already.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Careful Lana-US and Russia aren't exactly friendly these days. You don't want nukes pointed down the cleavage gap..


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

That corny photo of Putin on a stock Russia wallpaper never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> So are they finally going to do the logical thing and have Swagger feud with this guy?


lol Russev will get cheered over Swagger


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Swagger would make sense.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody can stop Rusev you say 

:cena5


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Moose & Squirrel quiver in der boots!


:lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I imagine Big Show will be Rusev's next opponent.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lana is a human blow-up-doll


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


>


You nasty girl, you nasty!


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonder how often RUSEV CRUSH Lana?


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Rusev currently resides in Moscow? 

That's a hell of a commute :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I thought he did fine.


I thought he did fine, too. Could've been better but like I said, he just had a match, and the MITB match last night didn't help him physically either. Perhaps I'm going too far but I thought he was a natural. Perhaps the prick-like smug delivery works for him better than the other way. Was fucking hilarious the way he was treating Renee Young. :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Finally


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

about fucking time


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rusev is so fucking BOSS


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

FINALLY. About fucking time


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

AWW HERE WE GO


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

FUCK


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lana's promos getting really good btw. This whole program sucks ass but damn Lana is good and it's surprisingly working.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

About time they get involved!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jarsy1 said:


>


He wears clothes so fucking well. Jesus.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

MURICA!!!!! MURICA!!!! FUCK YEA!!!!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes they are actually doing it :yes :yes


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Who Rusev gonna squash tonight and then squash feud with, I wonder?


BRO IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

AMERICA FUCK YEAH


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally!!!! #WE The People!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Thwagger just squirted.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger just came


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

:austin


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

SWAGGER TIME


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thwagger squirt.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh, wow, WWE doing something that makes fucking sense?!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SWAGGGER FACE TURN.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Finally Zeb/Swagger respond to Rusev


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> ZEB PLS


All the rep belongs to you.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Finally they're using these two in a feud together!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

FINALLY!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Thwagger's wet dreams are coming true.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Swagger face turn :bryan2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jackie Boy Thwaggah finally turning face?!?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, it has finally happened.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

biggest pop in swagger's career.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

There you go, Thwags.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

FACE TURN FOR SWAGGIE!?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

It's about damn time Swagger confronted Rusev!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jack Thwagger must be splooging right now! :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're finally using logic.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

injure him, swaggs


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes get in there Zeb


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

FINALLY!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, a heel vs. heel feud that actually makes sense!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Colter liberal face turn?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Swagger's about to get squashed.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

About time. How did it take creative so long to think of this?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I know that Swagger mark is happy right now. It is official that Jack Swagger is now a face!!!


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

First time I've ever reacted to Swagger


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*TOOK YOU LONG ENOUGH WWE !!!!*


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES OMG FINALLY FUCK FUCK FUCK FINALLY


COMMENTATORS NO SELLING THIS FUCK THESE FAT FUCKS


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Swagger.

:mark:


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

YES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now just give Swagger Hogans real american theme.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Why did this take so long to happen?


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Interesting..how the fuck can Zeb ever be a face tho


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAS


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

It's about bloody time Swagger came out to face Rusev.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

FINALLY, COME ON SWAGGER


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

EPIC THEME FACE OFF


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeesssssssssss...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh this gon be good


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't love swagger but I just marked


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Yas, Swags! About time they did this, fucking obvious move.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

OH SNAP. :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally! Bout time Swagger gets something worthwhile to do.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank fuck they finally went with the obvious fued and gave Swagger a match against Rusev.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

In before Zeb cuts a heel promo anyway


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Submission match for PPV
pls


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

Jack Thwagger you okay?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

This shit is interesting.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

YES! ZEB PROMO <3


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> To be fair, to all the people shitting on Seth's mic skills; He did a promo literally right after he had a match.


And it was really good.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

It's the real American douchebags!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay. They finally are going with a feud that makes sense. Well done on being 2 months late WWE.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> FUCK


Told ya it's gonna happen eventually


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

CRUSH HIM RUSEV! :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh Shit SWAGGER BABYFACE TURN

Thwaggs is gonna OD


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger gonna get squashed but I don't care, finally!


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


>


I like to think Putin is a WWE fan and watches every week and thinks to himself "at least I'm more over than Del Rio!"

Looks like the logical feud might be about to kick off...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Zeb "Shut the hell up" foreshadowing Jerichos return tonight?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MARKING RIGHT NOW


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Face turn?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Well I'll be damned :damn


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy crap! About time!!


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

COLTER "If that's your real name" hahaha


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Zeb and Lana :mark:


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: My dream match :bow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ha Thwagger gonna be watching and having a joygasm about now


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Zeb is equal or not far off Heyman on the mic.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lana and Colter going at it on the mic. :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Boris :maury


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is the 1st time I've ever marked out for Jack Swagger. EVER.

:mark:


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

ZEB FACE TURN!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Only time I will cheer for Swagger!


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Swagger as a face :hayden3:hayden3:hayden3:hayden3:hayden3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tea Party Face Turn bitches!

HA! He called them Boris & Natasha, which I've literally been doing for weeks. 

Nice to know one of the characters knows the reference!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IM MARKING OUT FOR THIS!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Please don't let this be some squash ass one and done match.. Stick with it and make it freaking work!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lmao. Boris.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

SWAGGER/ZEB FACE TURN!!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeb > Dean on the mic.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Swagger lookin flexed haha


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

That Lana impression by Zeb :lmao


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

muhrica!, muh freedums


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

hahaha Zeb's impression of Rusev


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

PUT SWAGGER OVER! PLEASE


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

SWAGGAH'


WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Dutch Mantell going in. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

SWAGGER SO OVER


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> MARKING RIGHT NOW


Me too :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Swagger almost smiled at the biggest pop of his career
:ti


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Zeb standing up against the Bulgarian George Zimmerman.


This is why I love America brothers. :banderas


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

YES SWAGGER TIME. HUGE HERE


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Was not expecting this. I am actually looking forward to this rivalry.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

That swagger pop!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

DAT POP FOR JACK SWAGGER OMG I FEEL AMERICAN RIGHT ?OW HAHAHAHAHAH WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Holy shit he's so over


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Swagger face turn :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Epic :wall


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Damn that We The People.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

WEED, THE PEOPLE!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm fucking marking :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

About damn time they're capitalizing on how over the WE! THE PEOPLE! schtick and are finally turning both Jackie Boy and Grandpa Zeb face. :dance


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

So strange hearing Swagger getting face reactions, holy shit.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't fuck this up Jack Swagger try and avoid getting into legal trouble


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Dutch just tore the house down. Love to see it.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Loudest "We the people" chants EVER :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

FYI, Colter is over, not Swagger.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are people cheering swagger?


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark: omg


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

SWAGGER CHANTS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Rusev vs Swagger could be interesting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Swagger getting chants


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WE THE PEOPLE

LETS GO SWAGGER :lol


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

"Let's go Swagger"


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Swagger with that face push?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LETS GO SWAGGER!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The most over Swagger has ever been :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone check on Jack Thwagger.


----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

Oh damn.. they are going to feed Swagger to Rusev so he can be properly buried


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

LETS GO SWAGGER.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope this leads to KURT ANGLE vs. RUSEV 

Swagger is over :mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"LETS GO SWAGGER!" :mark:


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Listen to those Swagger chants!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Swagger getting the pop of his career


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice We the People moment.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Lets go Swagger chants :lmao


Thwagger is literally dying of happiness right now


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Merica!


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Zeb > Dean on the mic.


Dean is a wrestler. Zeb is a manager. You're comparing apples and oranges. :bo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Swagger, boring heel to top babyface in a single bound! lol! 

How the fuck did that happen?!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WTF LETS GO SWAGGER CHANTS


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

SWAGGER CHANTS DAMN!!!!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Let's go swagger!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Thwagger must be having an orgasm right now


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, that "Let's Go Swagger" chant..."


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This has potential.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> FYI, Colter is over, not Swagger.


Is that why they're chanting, "Let's go, Swagger!"?
:HHH2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The most over Swagger has ever been in his ENTIRE career! I'm actually marking out right now!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow....

Never thought I'd hear "Let's go Swagger" chants. This is fucking awesome.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is the greatest raw moment of Twaggers life. Enjoy it Twagger 

Your bandwagon is about to get full my friend.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Let's go Swagger" chants?

HO. LY. SHIT :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Thwagger is orgasming right now :lmao


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

People are losing their shit for Swagger in CT lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Thwagger just fainted


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Let's go Swagger! Oh my god haha what a face turn!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

"LET'S GO SWAGGER" :lmao

Too bad he's gonna get squashed at BG.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow Swagger getting "Let's go Swagger chants" I am crying


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that is the first time the majority of the audience said "we the people"


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

two arm drags petrify Rusev


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LET'S GO SWAGGER chant!  :dance


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im marking. DAT SWAGGER POP!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LETS GO SWAGGER CHANTS. HOLLLYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! I've seen it all.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This actually feels like a big time feud. It's awesome


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

"LET'S GO SWAGGER."

HOLY SHIT! Never ever heard this for Swagger.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Swagger bout to be over as fuck :mark:


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

How wet is twagger right now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

IT'S SWAGGIE TIME.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I need a moment.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Holy Shit Swagger owned Rusev tonight!! Let's Go Swagger Chants!! He is over as fuck now!!


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Loudest swagger chant ever. Good for swagger.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow dat chant!!!!


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LETS GO SWAGGER CHANTS FINALLY GODDAMIT FINALLY A FACE TURN FOR SWAGGER OMGGGGGG TONIGHT IM GOING TO HAVE MAD SEX WITH THWAGGER HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA WTF TOO MUCH COCAINE RIGHT NOW


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a Battleground moment!


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Did thwagger pass out yet?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

This is a perfect example of how the crowd can make or break a show.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

In about ten seconds, the crowd erupted more than it has in the last few weeks.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Man, I'm digging a Swagger face turn and the fans chanting for him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Someone check on Jack Thwagger.


He/she is probably cumming.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Didn't think I'd hear Swagger chants tonight.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

am I the only one who stood up and said "we the people" with them on tv??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dem arm drags
100% Made in USA
:banderas

Hoping they saved this for SS not battleground though


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This Crowd is HYPE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Zeb!!!
:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas
:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ROLLINS said:


> Someone check on Jack Thwagger.


She's probably creaming over herself like i did just now!! :lol :lol

Fun segment!! Good stuff (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

will be interesting to see how many jump into the Swagger bandwagon after this.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They really messed up not giving the Real Americans a face run with Cesaro.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That was AWESOME!


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Great segment and potential fued! Swagger has been a heel his whole run, this is way overdue! Loved it.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> Is that why they're chanting, "Let's go, Swagger!"?
> :HHH2


Wouldn't make sense if they chanted LETS GO ZEB.

Swagger is only getting "over" now cause of Zeb.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

what an awesome segment that was


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Goddamn, I'm excited for this feud. Rusev is better every time I see him.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Sing along with the theme please


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

THWAGGER=











THWAGGER YOU STILL ALIVE GIRL???


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So we should forget all the jobbing Swagger was doing in the last year?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Everyone wanted that to happen


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh great the Irish Cena and the Samoan Cenas bout to get on the burial train


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Sheamus and the Uso's. It doesn't get much worse, does it.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fuck Off Swagger. 

Just fuck off.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Thwagger is in a puddle of excitement


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> FYI, Colter is over, not Swagger.


Yeah, as evident by the loud and clear "LET'S GO SWAGGER!" chants.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

And tgen the mood is killed...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this fucking dogs.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

i stood up at my PC and did the we the people lol,

Eh its 2am and i had 4 beers why not

*FUCK YOU FOLLOW AN EPIC MOMENT WITH THE MOST BORING DERAILING SHIT EVER*

and suddenly everyone is back to not caring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SheamUsos next fpalm


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm actually looking forward for their match at Battleground


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

I am moist


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Amber B said:


> IT'S SWAGGIE TIME.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thwagger better enjoy these week up to Battleground because I can't imagine this going on beyond the ppv.

Sheamus, show some emotion. Usos, turn it down a notch.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jack Swagger could get the biggest pop of the night.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Delighted for Thwags.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

usos and irish cena oh boy


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Usos & Fella!!!!!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Until you realize you have to actually watch Swagger wrestle a match.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Well hopefully this turns into a good feud.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack Thwagger probably had an orgasm


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Swagger got a decent pop when he first came out.. I liked that segment


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I need a moment.


:maury


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

All Swagger did was stand there, and he had a MASSIVE chant. HE FUCKING STOOD THERE. Unreal.

So glad Swagger is relevant again though.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

The Real Americans is such a good group, it's a shame Cesaro is no longer it in; he's just obscure now.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

WWE could make Swagger a MEGA-STAR. But watch the fun this up and keep focusing on Reigns and Cena


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

Just me who thinks Swagger is shining right now? Especially after his amazing performance at money in the bank?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I lied, I need like 20 moments. I'm marking so goddamn hard, I can't even.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

And here they come to ruin everything. Cena, Cena & Cena.


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, as evident by the loud and clear "LET'S GO SWAGGER!" chants.


Cause Swagger would have this reaction without Zeb. :agree:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> Dutch Mantell going in. :mark:















Amber B said:


>


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome segment. Excited for this feud.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That was awesone, I have to admit it. Rusev have to win thought.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

BrockTheOne said:


> Wouldn't make sense if they chanted LETS GO ZEB.
> 
> Swagger is only getting "over" now cause of Zeb.


so? how is that bad? do you realise that most legendary wrestlers got over with the help from their managers? got some smarks are such dumbasses


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> will be interesting to see how many jump into the Swagger bandwagon after this.


THAT'S THE POINT
THAT'S HOW YOU MAKE A FACE
NEW TO WRESTLING?
:booklel


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Incidentally, as enjoyable as that was. I also enjoyed the bonus wide-shot that granted us a shot of Lana's legs, that was nice.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

A guy who barely anybody reacted for yesterday, has just had a large portion of the crowd chanting his name. Hope this feud turns out to be really good. Good to see Rusev in a actual feud.

That was almost surreal, never seen Swagger get a reaction like that.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Sheamus and the Uso's. It doesn't get much worse, does it.


It gets much worse, mate...

Have you forgot about the main event? I don't blame you for wiping it from your memory


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This could be epic if it somehow leads to Kurt Angle returning.. have Rusev beat down Swagger,m Jim Duggan and Hogan and say "There are no real americans left in that locker room" then Kurt Angle returns to his old music.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, didn't think they'd pull the trigger on a Swagger face turn. I'm kinda excited though, this feud has some potential. Match should be good too.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Now here comes Irish Cena and 2 thirds of Samoan Cena to totally kill the mood. Great.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Lana :mark:


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol Sheamus looked like a drunk guy trying to get in to a fight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I need a moment.


:lmao :lmao

That was pretty awesome, can't lie.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Thwagger is in a puddle of excitement


:lmao

Anybody know CPR just in case?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty good first hour for Raw


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I ain't no swagger fan but wwe pulled off the face turn well. Who knows maybe he will be better as a face

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Until you realize you have to actually watch Swagger wrestle a match.


You clearly haven't before


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a sweet ass moment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Whether you like him or not, I am glad he got a pop like that.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Needs Guile's Theme to make it perfect.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amber B said:


> IT'S SWAGGIE TIME.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BrockTheOne said:


> Cause Swagger would have this reaction without Zeb. :agree:


Says the guy with the Brock name and avy :ti


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I lied, I need like 20 moments. I'm marking so goddamn hard, I can't even.


:ex:


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Please don't tell me this means Bray going after the US title


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Sheamus and the Uso's. It doesn't get much worse, does it.


Actually, it already did when we had Khali and Hornswoggle taking up TV time around a year ago and Marella vs. Fandango for a dozen times several weeks ago. In comparison, Sheamus is a solid brawler and the Uso brothers are energetic and fun.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Really a perfect angle to turn Swagger face and it's about time. Dude is a terrific athlete. Was pleased with that segment.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> will be interesting to see how many jump into the Swagger bandwagon after this.


He's always been decent in the ring, he just needs a mouthpiece and he's a got a good one for his gimmick so he'll be fine.

He really should go over in this. He's been with them for a long time and only thing memorable he has is a WHC reign everyone forgets he had.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

BrockTheOne said:


> Wouldn't make sense if they chanted LETS GO ZEB.
> 
> Swagger is only getting "over" now cause of Zeb.


You really are a boring gimmick poster.


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> will be interesting to see how many jump into the Swagger bandwagon after this.


Can i join the bandwagon?:jordan2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

KFC makes the best fried chicken


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a theory...I'm assuming BNB can't defend, so he maybe stripped. Y2J is back, and he said he'd only come back for something special, well what is more special than becoming the first 10 time IC champion?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Incidentally, as enjoyable as that was. I also enjoyed the bonus wide-shot that granted us a shot of Lana's legs, that was nice.


lana christ. and her cleavage on full display

IF That is her real name that is.

Y2J vs................. ryback ? rybaxel fued afterwards? then have Wyatts and stardust/goldust fued?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I need a moment.



Don't forget to wash your hands :mark:


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I never thought i'd see the day when Swagger was more interesting than Cesaro. I'm happy for the guy though, hopefully they have found something that works for him and use him the way he should be used.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Until you realize you have to actually watch Swagger wrestle a match.


Have you seen his matches? One of the best in ring workers


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

This is going to get both Swagger and Rusev mega-over if they do it right. Swagger NEEDS to lose the first match to nefarious means and then go on to win the feud cleanly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow, crazy at how over Swagger was there. I'm not a big Swagger fan or anything (especially with him injuring BNB), but it might not be a bad idea to capitalize on his momentum by having him beat Rusev, or at the very least have a feud and trade a win or two with him. If Rusev just beats Swagger, it does nothing for either guy, but if Swagger beats Rusev and they have a 2-3 month feud, even if Rusev wins the feud, it'll keep Swagger from going back to the pit of obscurity.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm done, this RAW is fine for me I'm completely fine. Even if Swagger jobs on Smackdown, goddammit he DESERVED those chants.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, The crowd


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WE THE PEOPLE!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Considering I don't live in America, I have found what their commercial breaks consist of.

Food, Lawyers and Movies.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Thwagger, can I have a spot on that bandwagon? I was the kindest out of Jack Swagger's "haters". I even said it was stupid that he should get fired.

:3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger turning face before Cesaro. What the actual fuck.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

It was so fucking electric and swagger played his part beautifully. I'm sold. Awesome stuff.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Xevoz said:


> Have you seen his matches? One of the best in ring workers


He's average at best


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

This is good for him


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-Ssssooooooooooooo!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> This is going to get both Swagger and Rusev mega-over if they do it right. Swagger NEEDS to lose the first match to nefarious means and then go on to win the feud cleanly.


They need to book it similar to how the whole Luger/Yoko thing was but just better.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daymn Swagger got over. I mean, damn. Good moment.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Xevoz said:


> Have you seen his matches? One of the best in ring workers


Yeah, you can complain about a lot of things with Swagger, but his in-ring work is NOT one of them.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

AMUSAWHO

AMUSAWHO

AMUSAWHO :ti


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Xevoz said:


> Have you seen his matches? One of the best in ring workers


Agree...him and Del Rio at Mania was better than most matches that night..in fact I've always liked Swaggers matches just never been interested in him


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Usos are so obnoxious...please take them off of TV ASAP


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Great segment for Lana, Swagger, and Zeb. Common sense booking.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Swagger, boring heel to top babyface in a single bound! lol!
> 
> How the fuck did that happen?!


simple he's up against a foreigner who's been trashing America who's only defeated Blacks. Now Rusev has a All-American white boy in his face. 

Intentionally or not, the crowd, myself included is glad to see Rusev face someone who's not some low-mid card Black superstar.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the Uso's but they ruined the superkick big time


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I lied, I need like 20 moments. I'm marking so goddamn hard, I can't even.


Deep Breaths! Deep Breaths! In through the nose, out through the mouth!


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Bray going after the US next I'm guessing?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lmao SHEAMUS :lmao


----------



## dikadeek (Aug 23, 2011)

why isn't there "what" chants during every Uso intro?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Sheamus and his dogs.


----------



## Kane Kong (Jan 31, 2012)

Did the Uso's just lick themselves? They are unsanitary. Add that to the reasons I'm not a fan.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


>


LOL


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


not a chance Dutch is too golden to let it happen.

Cesaro then feud with brock, get title then vs swagger with Heyman vs dutch mantel


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That was cool for Swagger, i just hope he can keep getting this reaction after the feud with Rusev and remain a face. I mean the pop was great but the crowd would have cheered almost anyone that came out to defend their country. As i said i just hope he can keep the cheers after this feud.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


Two reasons that's not true:

1) WE! THE PEOPLE! is an over schtick like the YES! chant, though not to quite the same degree
2) Swagger is white


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

OMG those phones.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh A Swagger push? Give it 3 hours and he'll be behind bars again. This time around it will be for driving while firing a rocket launcher from atop a tank into an orphanage full of down syndrome kids waiting for Cena for their make-a-wish.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

DEM LIGHTS


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

zeb colter is legendery. i'd probably have to rate him higher than heyman as a manager. he got swagger over,(ok, the theme and being all about USA against rusev helps but still) heyman hasn't been able to do the same for cesaro, axel, or ryback.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Swagger deserved that pop/chant.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why do i hate the Usos? I hate them and have no idea why...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Bray kept his theme. They better give Bray the US Title since it looks like he is starting a feud with Sheamus


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Will somebody remove that fucking T.I gif


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Ugh i know they will lose but it's great to see all three wyatts in a match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's an amazing visual... So Bray is going for the US title now?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

No matter how many times I see the Wyatts entrance I still find it epic seeing those cell phone lights go up is just beautiful


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Revil Fox said:


> This is going to get both Swagger and Rusev mega-over if they do it right. Swagger NEEDS to lose the first match to nefarious means and then go on to win the feud cleanly.


:lel

Do you seriously think this isn't going to play out with Swagger as the white Big E? Rusev is only losing to probably Reigns, maybe Cena or Bryan. Only afterwards will he start losing to everyone else.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

"JBL, put your phone down." Oh my :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm done, this RAW is fine for me I'm completely fine. Even if Swagger jobs on Smackdown, goddammit he DESERVED those chants.


Nah, keep marking girl. You earned it :bow


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*ALL OF THE LIGHTS!*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Have you seen his matches? One of the best in ring workers


I don't know about that, but he's definitely not bad. I never thought he was bad, however I'm not gonna act as if I'm a fan suddenly. The crowd was only behind him because they dislike Lana/Rusev. But I don't have to be a fan to say that he's good in the ring, however I still don't really give a shit about him. I mostly was into Dutch's mic work, 'cause he's a genius. :draper2

DAT Crowd, though. :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank god the Wyatts are coming out to their good theme again.

I know technically it's really only Bray's theme now, but still.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

psrk0 said:


> The Usos are so obnoxious...please take them off of TV ASAP


I bet if you watched during the attitude Era you would be complaining that the New Age Outlaws and DX are obnoxious.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Swagger, boring heel to top babyface in a single bound! lol!
> 
> How the fuck did that happen?!


Don't forget they just did the same with Vickie even last week. When the elements align WWE can still put on some damn fine work.. It's just so sadly rare these days.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Jarsy1 said:


> :lmao SHEAMUS :lmao


:Jordan


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


This is most likely true.

There's only one man on the roster who can overcome the odds and beat Rusev :cena3


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So Swagger goes from jobbing to Adam Rose...on main event or some non PPV shit, to beating Santino and somehow having that be classified as being back on track, to somehow deserving to be in the MITB match, to now this. 

God damn this guy is random as shit in regards to his status in WWE.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

They just came back from an ad break. FS america!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Wrestlezone has learned that AJ Lee is backstage at WWE Raw and will be returning tonight.

The plan for AJ Lee is that she is turning babyface and will be confronting WWE Divas Champion Paige.

Many officials say that Vince McMahon expects the crowd to chant for CM Punk, but he is not concerned about it at all.

We can also confirm that AJ Lee will be at the WWE Smackdown tapings in Newark, New Jersey tomorrow night.


----------



## shan22044 (Apr 30, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> TNT in the briefcase!


It's Dy-No-Mite!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course the guy to issue Rusev his biggest challenge yet and will probably be the one to beat him is white :lol


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> zeb colter is legendery. i'd probably have to rate him higher than heyman as a manager. he got swagger over,(ok, the theme and being all about USA against rusev helps but still) heyman hasn't been able to do the same for cesaro, axel, or ryback.


To be fair, even Hayman says pairing Axel with him was a huge mistake and is directly responsable for him not getting over. Because he was put in a position where he couldn't possibly succeed.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've been out of the loop lately, so Cena is the new undisputed Champ?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Why do i hate the Usos? I hate them and have no idea why...




they're associated with cena. :draper2


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah let's forget that we just had a commercial break like 2 minutes ago.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Why do i hate the Usos? I hate them and have no idea why...


Their in ring work is top notch...it's just the fucking entrance. annoys me so much.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Two reasons that's not true:
> 
> 1) WE! THE PEOPLE! is an over schtick like the YES! chant, though not to quite the same degree
> 2) Swagger is white


3) you're delusional.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Y2-Jerk said:


> No matter how many times I see the Wyatts entrance I still find it epic seeing those cell phone lights go up is just beautiful


I don't think there was much of that at WM30; that's disappointing. It woulda been like fireflies lighting up the dark in the swamps of NOLA.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


I have eyeballs and I have a brain, so yes.

I still enjoyed the segment, though.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

This anti-cigs ad :Jordan


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

BrockTheOne said:


> Wouldn't make sense if they chanted LETS GO ZEB.
> 
> Swagger is only getting "over" now cause of Zeb.


Isn't that what Zeb's there for? To get the guy he's managing over? Not having a pop or anything but don't really see what your complaint is with Zeb getting Swagger over. Do you complain about Heyman's promos for Brock? How about back in the day when Paul Bearer cut all Undertaker's promos?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

4hisdamnself said:


> Wrestlezone has learned that AJ Lee is backstage at WWE Raw and will be returning tonight.
> 
> The plan for AJ Lee is that she is turning babyface and will be confronting WWE Divas Champion Paige.
> 
> ...


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Two reasons that's not true:
> 
> 1) WE! THE PEOPLE! is an over schtick like the YES! chant, though not to quite the same degree
> 2) Swagger is white


It's an over schtick but if they forget Swagger after he gets fed to Rusev then he will be back in a lower card meh spot even with Zeb & the catchphrase.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Their in ring work is top notch...it's just the fucking entrance. annoys me so much.


I agree- they come off as a weaker, less scarier version of the Headshrinkers.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cyon said:


>


PFFFFFF :maury


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Guys I'm still reeling over Lana's legs. I've not watched Raw in a while, damn.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BrownianMotion said:


> 3) you're delusional.


Shut the fuck up, Benedickhead Arnold.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Satisfaction seems like a great PG tv show.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

cena and his Buddies have all the Titles minus the IC Belt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Why do i hate the Usos? I hate them and have no idea why...


Probably because they're obnoxious, annoying, brightly colored, Mini - Cenas that the WWE literally shoves down our throats and forces us to watch because they're related to the Rock. 

The only reason they're over is cause they're somehow added to every main event feud by teaming with Sheamus, Cena, and all of the other top faces for absolutely no reason storyline wise.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

It's things like this that you just have to give WWE credit for sometimes. I mean, it's brilliant. It's a feud that you know fans will give a shit about. WWE gets my applaud tonight just due to that Swagger/Rusev segment. I just can't stop thinking about it because of how great it was. The mic work, the emotion, the atmosphere, I mean god damn, WWE definitely has their moments sometimes.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Call the fucking match!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Oh A Swagger push? Give it 3 hours and he'll be behind bars again. This time around it will be for driving while firing a rocket launcher from atop a tank into an orphanage full of down syndrome kids waiting for Cena for their make-a-wish.


:lmao god damn it.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> I have eyeballs and I have a brain, so yes.
> 
> I still enjoyed the segment, though.


I actually don't think he will. It's getting about the time that Rusev needs a loss. and Swagger is the right guy for the job.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


So? He's got a relevent program now. Hes better off regardless of what happens after the feud.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

are hartford crowds always this hot? i wouldn't think so, i guess they need something to cheer for since losing the WHALERS.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Legitimately forgot Sheamus is the US champion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd really good doe.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

i'm still waiting and seeing how losing to Cena benefited Bray Wyatt...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> cena and his Buddies have all the Titles minus the IC Belt.


Well Barrett could be stripped of the belt for his injury but the IC belt doesn't even matter so there's no point


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SP103 said:


> Oh A Swagger push? Give it 3 hours and he'll be behind bars again. This time around it will be for driving while firing a rocket launcher from atop a tank into an orphanage full of down syndrome kids waiting for Cena for their make-a-wish.


:maury :maury :maury


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Shut the fuck up, Benedickhead Arnold.


Swagger is going nowhere after this. He will be solidly in the lower midcard. If you think otherwise then you're either delusional or retarded. Your choice.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> I actually don't think he will. It's getting about the time that Rusev needs a *Career Ending Injury* and Swagger is the right guy for the job.


Fixed it for you..


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

psrk0 said:


> Probably because they're obnoxious, annoying, brightly colored, Mini - Cenas that the WWE literally shoves down our throats and forces us to watch because they're related to the Rock.
> 
> The only reason they're over is cause they're somehow added to every main event feud by teaming with Sheamus, Cena, and all of the other top faces for absolutely no reason storyline wise.


Haha mini cenas


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Sheamus extra hype tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> are hartford crowds always this hot? i wouldn't think so, i guess they need something to cheer for since losing the WHALERS.


boston, worcester, hartford always have good crowds.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I know that they are good in the ring, but I fucking hate the Usos. Always have...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The crowd is awesome. Is it usually like this here?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

:cole3 "how about 10 beats of the Wyatt" - you're so clever Cole. How about go fuck yourself.




Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Benedickhead Arnold.



:lel




TJC93 said:


> Will somebody remove that fucking T.I gif



Nope.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

psrk0 said:


> Probably because they're obnoxious, annoying, brightly colored, Mini - Cenas that the WWE literally shoves down our throats and forces us to watch because they're related to the Rock.
> 
> The only reason they're over is cause they're somehow added to every main event feud by teaming with Sheamus, Cena, and all of the other top faces for absolutely no reason storyline wise.


Yeah it's clearly not because they have, since 2011, been impressively over, consistently good in-ring work and an interesting and unique entrance. Try again next time.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

hot damn


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got home from work, did I miss Bo Dallas ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That boot by harper :banderas


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Legitimately forgot Sheamus is the US champion.


JR felt the same way. That title has been rendered pretty much useless.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Oh A Swagger push? Give it 3 hours and he'll be behind bars again. This time around it will be for driving while firing a rocket launcher from atop a tank into an orphanage full of down syndrome kids waiting for Cena for their make-a-wish.


Oh my god. :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Shut the fuck up, *Benedickhead Arnold.*


:maury

GOAT Raw thread so far.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Gwilt said:


> Just got home from work, did I miss Bo Dallas ?


Nope


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

This is boring.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Gwilt said:


> Just got home from work, did I miss Bo Dallas ?


No bo yet bro


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

So far:

Cena / Authority segment
Rollins came out. 
Rollins and Cena staredown
Rollins vs RVD
Ambrose on titantron
Lana Rusev / Swagger Zeb (Swagger turned face?)
Usos & Sheamus / Wyatts


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

ggd said:


> This is boring.


Only thing that's gotten a reaction from me so far was harper's boot.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Worlwide twitter trend: #6MenTag

Sure that's about WWE and not porn?


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

rowan's ass so fat needs a lapdance


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

BrownianMotion said:


> Swagger is going nowhere after this. He will be solidly in the lower midcard. If you think otherwise then you're either delusional or retarded. Your choice.


You can't seriously just relax for 5 minutes and let people enjoy the rare damn good segment on Raw and the rare good moment for Swagger fans.. You just have to bring this antagonistic an attitude over something the WWE is actually doing right for the moment?

Well you go on with your internet bad ass self!
:maury


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sheamus getting a Beaten out there


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This crowd's been pretty good so far.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Hawkke said:


> You can't serious just relax for 5 minutes and let people enjoy a damn good segment on Raw and the rare good moment for Swagger fans.. You can't just have to bring this antagonistic an attitude over something the WWE is actually doing right for the moment?
> 
> Well you go on with your internet bad ass self!
> :maury


he won't have shit to say... repped


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm an uso fan, but they're delusional for thinking a feud between them would draw big money. i think bray should go over here.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't see Ginger Cena and mini Cena's losing


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

If Wyatt pins Sheamus clean.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

JBL fucking chants? These crowds.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

LOL they are Ignoring the chants.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

JBL chants! LONGEST REIGNING WWE CHAMP IN SMACKDOWN HISTORY!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Chanting JBL during a Wyatt match. Sad.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JBL chants :maury

Come on.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice kick by Harper!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

How long has Sheamus been Us champ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

harper spotting the monkeys butt hair cut


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Harper vs Sheamus in some type of street fight brawl would be piff


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Crowd is starting to get bored of the match.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Silly crowd please stop


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> CENAWINSLOL


Better cover.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I love how stiff Sheamus works but hate his booking.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'd put money on wyatts winning. bray will get the pinfall.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Usos/sheamuso don't need this win as badly as the Wyatt's do. Hope Wyatt's get the win


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE is really overusing the over the top rope/dive through the ropes move.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> LOL they are Ignoring the chants.


they are directed to do so i bet because it just encourages them to do it more when they actually talk about it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gawdamn.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> How long has Sheamus been Us champ?


I hope Bo beats him for it


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jay popped Harpers head off!


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Crowd's still into it. Sheamus knock jbl's hat off the annouce table he prob had to get up to get it


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

If the Wyatts lose...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did cole seriously just say 'uso crazy'?


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Holy shit that superkick!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> You can't seriously just relax for 5 minutes and let people enjoy the rare damn good segment on Raw and the rare good moment for Swagger fans.. You just have to bring this antagonistic an attitude over something the WWE is actually doing right for the moment?
> 
> Well you go on with your internet bad ass self!
> :maury


Oh no, why did you do that. Now's gonna expose his inner Cicero and call you a "retarded virgin", and you'll be forced to leave the forum.

maury)


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Never thought I would say that Bo Dallas is one of my main reasons to watch Raw, but he is. Dammit for being such a good character Bo, I miss hating you as a generic, smiling face, I never laughed, just despised.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Better cover.


Beat the streak mode confirmed.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Very good match


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I was wrong. They actually let the Wyatt's go over


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FLYIN USO MAGGLE!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Everytime Cole shouts USO CRAZY I die inside a little.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least they finally gotta win, why not!


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

That clothesline :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

great match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> WWE is really overusing the over the top rope/dive through the ropes move.


Just wait until we get to see Sami Zayne do his diving through the middle turnbuckle tornado DDT move on raw. :mark::mark:


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I guess this justifies yet another rematch at Battleground.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Bray should've won the titles.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Very enjoyable six-man, still think Rowan & Harper should have won the tag titles.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That Clothesline


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

I stop watching for 4 weeks and there still having the same matches...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

nice job match. 



Are you Wyatt fans here satisfied now?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Harper is such a badass


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice ending with that clothesline.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> did cole seriously just say 'uso crazy'?


He's been saying it alot here lately. Kill yourself, Cole.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Wyatts are the best stable in the past decade.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

That kick Harper took from one of the Uso`s was tighter/stiffer than the one Harper hit on Sheamus gif`d above.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

that clothesline!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Harper :mark:

He's been my favourite from the Wyatt Family since they debuted.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So who has a better clothesline? JBL or Luke Harper?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

JBL "Decapitated Uso"

Dream of a lifetime.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is he interviewing her? ha.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The JBL chants came around because of the announcing table spot. It wasn't a random bored chant really.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Chrome said:


> This crowd's been pretty good so far.


Yeah, I live in CT (just north of Hartford) and have been to a number of shows. I've NEVER heard the crowd this good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bellas in a major storyline fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey look, Nikki Bella's tits.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Harper's such a quality wrestler.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Brie is banned - so we get twin magic for the next while now?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol Steph.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh shit


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If it's Miz hahahaha


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

he's here! Y2J is HERE!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Nikki handicap match :mark:

Bust the bitch open.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg omg omg omg Y2J


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Nikki's tits :wall


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Holy shit who is it :mark:


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Nikki Bella with those tig ol bitties


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's Flair that Limo wooooo!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here comes jericho


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They are testing to see how low the ratings will drop.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Definetly Y2J


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If it's Y2J. 










Just saying.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It's Miz, while trolling as Jericho.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Nikki Bella twins get bigger.

And it has to be the rock or Jericho if Cole is wording it like that.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cyon said:


> Better cover.


Because all I ever wanted to do in a WWE game is play as Paul Heyman.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Omg! Who is in the CAR!!?!?!!? :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

No way Miz gets a limo
:maury
Budget cut and all


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I actually thought WWE 2K15 would have the WWE Network as the cover... 

Would it surprise you? Nope..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

God Damn it, my internet went out during the Swagger/Rusev segment...gonna have to rewatch, but I'm happy for you Thwaggs :ti


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Y2J or AJ Lee right there


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

GUYZ ITS AJ LEE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's gonna be Flair. Coming to put over the guy about to break his record and the future of this company. :cena3 :flair2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

MTVDTH said:


> did cole seriously just say 'uso crazy'?


Cole says it a lot now.

It's as if all the abuse that Mike Adamle got for saying 'Jamaican me crazy!' about Kofi Kingston has been completely forgotten about.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

Y2J or Flair, can't be anyone else with that limo


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So Brie is banned - so we get twin magic for the next while now?


Can't do twin magic, it's pretty easy to tell them apart...


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

They should've asked Nikki her thoughts on Steph dancing to her BF's theme.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That kick Harper took from one of the Uso`s was tighter/stiffer than the one Harper hit on Sheamus gif`d above.


It absolutely was. Holy cow


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*THE ROCK RETURNS
YES!
YES!
PEOPLE'S CHAMP HAS ARRIVED!!*



.. yes I know I'm setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

If its Jericho and not Miz.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay they won't spend extra money on Miz :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I would kinda mark if it is Jericho


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Nikki handicap match :mark:
> 
> Bust the bitch open.


By bust open...you mean her shirt right?


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Please Y2J save us :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Imagine The Miz coming out this limo


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They might as well get King to say "He's here!" and about 5 other sound bytes, then replace him with an mp3 player playing his words. Save costs right there!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting on Sting to make his debut.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

RM Dandy said:


> Oh no, why did you do that. Now's gonna expose his inner Cicero and call you a "retarded virgin", and you'll be forced to leave the forum.
> 
> maury)


Why do you always use that laughing gif in every single post you make? It's about as predictable as your idiotic rants about Bryan.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

I swear to god if its Miz...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

raw been good so far 2 very good matches so far


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

lol at people believing PWinsider that it was Jericho.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

vanboxmeer said:


> It's Miz, while trolling as Jericho.


Or Sandow doing a Y2J gimmick.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Imagine The Miz coming out this limo


As the driver? I can imagine that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

uM that guy is going to jail for breaking and entering then vandalizing the yard by cutting down that tree.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG TEH MIZ IZ BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey @Dolphins1925 who's in the limo?

@Dolphins1925-Sources won't confirm..


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> They might as well get King to say "He's here!" and about 5 other sound bytes, then replace him with an mp3 player playing his words. Save costs right there!


:maury dem budget cuts.

In b4 Bruno SamGOATino is in the limo.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm anticipating the reactions here if it's the Miz :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STING IS HERE!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Wrestlezone has learned that AJ Lee is backstage at WWE Raw and will be returning tonight.

The plan for AJ Lee is that she is turning babyface and will be confronting WWE Divas Champion Paige.

Many officials say that Vince McMahon expects the crowd to chant for CM Punk, but he is not concerned about it at all.

We can also confirm that AJ Lee will be at the WWE Smackdown tapings in Newark, New Jersey tomorrow night.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Holy shit, I hope Eva Marie is the person in that limo. She's been off tv for way too long :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Imagine The Miz coming out this limo


Sandow would make more sense and be much funnier :mark::mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cyon said:


> Legitimately forgot Sheamus is the US champion.


Meaningless title


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I just got the sudden urge that I have to take a dump. So, I'm going to guess it's Miz in the limo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> As the driver? I can imagine that.


:lol 

Yeah, I can too.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I will say it's AJ Lee in the limo.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jericho posted on twitter recently that he was playing rock concert with his kids so unless he is trolling us its Miz


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

It's Punk. :troll


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

IF IT'S THE MIZ:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It's CM Punk. :troll


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Uso hate on this board is ridiculous. These guys put on great matches and the crowd loves them. The only reason why ninjas hate is cause they were Cenas backup during his feud with Wyatt


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

at Sting comments.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I say it's Brock.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here he comes!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Chrome said:


> :lol
> 
> Yeah, I can too.


WWE Films remake of Driving Miz Daisy


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Sandow dressed up as a local past WWE champion. Source: I just made it up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

PWinsider reports Jericho is returning. But they've been wrong plenty.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I say it's Brock.


This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The fuck? When did Lifetime get good looking shows?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bo Dallas! :mark:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BO Time!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bo Dallas vs Jericho would be amazing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's bo time!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Time to Bo-Lieve motherfuckers!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

BO


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

BOTIME :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BO-ner is here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BOLIEVE!!!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is dallas taking a shit right now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Redzero said:


> Y2J or *AJ Lee right there*


AJ Lee in a Limo alone?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

JBL's commentary makes Bo even more enjoyable


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

You have To Bolieve that it's Jericho


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How in the fresh hell am I supposed to pay attention to the rest of RAW now?


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes! Bo lieve!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAS.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Not been following lately apparently Cena its champion again... and someone is coming back tonight


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Bo is amazing.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'An inspiration to us all' :lmao

Love this gimmick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bo-ner 

Bryan :lol


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

The only thing Bo Dallas inspires me to do is kick my dog everytime I see his face.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Khali could never compete either Bo.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

He's a fucking irritation to us all! Well me at least. Just can't get into this guys gimmick at all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> As the driver? I can imagine that.


:maury


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

that del rio reaction


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Bo Dallas :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Bo Dallas is trying too hard to be a troll :ti


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> This is why we can't have nice things.


I take you're not a fan? It would be better than Jericho or the Miz. We all know they'll just end up jobbing to someone in the end.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Bo :maury

BO-LLSHIT CHANT :maury


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How in the fresh hell am I supposed to pay attention to the rest of RAW now?


:lmao :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

chineman33 said:


> The Uso hate on this board is ridiculous. These guys put on great matches and the crowd loves them. The only reason why ninjas hate is cause they were Cenas backup during his feud with Wyatt


Also because they have two of the most generic characters in the business.

I like their in-ring work but outside of that they are incredibly boring. Not entirely their fault but their gimmick is the generic happy-jumping-minority team.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG its Jeric-BO


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

MY GOD :maury


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

King being a jackass


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd love to see Jericho TROLL BO   :jericho


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What a man. Always thinking of others.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahaha, he's really doing the entire 60 seconds!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

bo is fuckin classic, he just moved up 10 notches in my book.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Excellent way to fill time.


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

super long moment!!! :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wait, what happened to BNB??


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bo the troll GAWD. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok stop.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You think a "Bo-Ring!" chant will catch on?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMFG :lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Can't Bo count


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow trolling at its best here.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How in the fresh hell am I supposed to pay attention to the rest of RAW now?


Can we have sex listening to swagger's theme?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Wow...:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Bo actually fell asleep.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Hey look, Nikki Bella's tits.


that's quality tv


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lawler's such a disrespectful fuck. Show some respect to Barruh and Bryan D, you bloated cunt.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

This guy sucks...what a jack ass Bo is....


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Bo is a legend


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Damn, Dallas, they ain't dead, jfc.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

what a waste of two and a half minutes.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What the fuck. :ti :ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Boz-ed off. Cole was funny! :faint:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

LOL! Bo! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Bo :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Bo pray.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

King is a disrespectful jackass.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fucking face :lmao

I kinda think I know where this is going.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> that del rio reaction



whos that in your gif 

and lol del rio.

Bryan vs bo would be allright tbh.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bo is DAT ninja!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jbl is fuckin fantastic at puttin over bo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here your Feud for Bryan's return Ladies and Gents, Bo vs Bryan


----------



## Ccoffey89 (Jun 26, 2014)

Jbl telling kind hush but keeps talking


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

fpalm


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao dear god this video package Bo


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

dsnotgood said:


> This guy sucks...what a jack ass Bo is....


You're saying two different things. He's a huge jackass, which means he's really good at his job.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nobody will remember Cole hating on Bryan :vince


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Bo is a true gentleman, thinking first of his co-workers, like Johnboy fixing the ladder before anyone got hurt last night!

:bo


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

SO DRAMATIC FOR BO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

GOSH, THAT HAS TO BE A PAIN IN THE NECK. :LOL


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

In other news Chris Jericho is trending on twitter


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We will be lucky to see Bryan back before Royal Rumble if he needs more surgery. 

Or just starts taking the HGH with Cena-Then he'll be back for Summerslam.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

"That's gotta be such a pain in the neck" :maury

Gets me everytime.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Such an inspiration.what a guy what a guy


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

worst segment of the night by far.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bo's facial expressions are brilliant.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I absolutely love Bo Dallas at this point.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A recap. Of that.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Bryan is a boner for calling Bo that when he was just trying to motivate him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bo should have tripped Nikki.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bo s face when Bryan said Bo-ner :ti :lmao :bo


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Them tits and ass

:moyes1
:moyes1
:moyes1


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nikki....:yum:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Nikki totally no-selling Bo :haha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Nikki :mark::mark::mark:mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

lolnikkiwins


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bo is a better troll than all of us


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki out there to overcome them odds :cena5 learning from the best I see


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

How dare you Nikki interrupt Bo!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

.......... Holy freaking GOD.

The imagery.

The music.

I... I can't even... uh... I just fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ. I just can't with this guy. :aryalol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

you guys like my woman? :cena5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Speaking of Boners.. Hi Brie.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Goldusto said:


> whos that in your gif
> 
> and lol del rio.
> 
> Bryan vs bo would be allright tbh.


I strongly doubt even Bryan could carry boob to a decent match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, i'm starting to warm to Bo Dallas


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So no match for Bo tonight??


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Fuckadactyls.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AJ lee is returning right now, lol. I bet you, just watch.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Nikki not giving two effs that Bo wasn't finished.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

between the inspirational music, bo himself, and jbl puttin him over, bo has moved into the #2 most watchable part of raw, behind ambrose.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Bring back Ernest Miller!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

arrive.

bo.

leave.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Gah damn that booty on Naomi tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Piss break!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Wow, Jack Swagger is still trending on Twitter, nice.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi's booty :kobedat


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

maybe AJ will come back to join Brie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*So wait...we may see Bo vs Bryan?* :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Brie is so much better looking that Nikki.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Here your Feud for Bryan's return Ladies and Gents, Bo vs Bryan


Nah. It's not gonna be a feud. Maybe a squash to help Bryan get his timing back or something but that's ok. 

I don't expect Bryan to come back full strength and able to pick up where he left off. 

Unfortunately even though there's a special place for Bryan amongst those I consider GOATS, I don't think he'll be involved in the title picture right away. 

He needs a bunch of squashes and a slow build to get back to full strength. A series of matches against weaker talent would be perfect imo.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

typed in bomb.com da fuck am I looking at


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Nikki is so hot.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I cannot deal with this Total Diva on Total Diva violence.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nikki about to overcome the odds, just like her man does all the time. :cena5


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cameron sucks so bad


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nikki and naomi's ass :ass


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree guys..that ASS on Naomi tho!! Fucking big, bouncy and nice (Y)


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Naomi is a darkskin goddess


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Bo should ave tripped Nikki


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Nikki will win after these two turn on each other.

Edit: Or not.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice shot of Nikki's ass, Mr. Cameraman.

lol that was quick.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Brie is so much better looking that Nikki.


I think we've established this, however some people still don't seeing for some dumb reason.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Where has AJ lee been? Anyone know? Injury?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So happy I was wrong!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Break-up incoming?


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

Are they about to fight, or kiss? I'm confused.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

All Divas need to dress like Nikki. That is all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: LET EM FIGHT!!!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess Nikki needs some more work on overcoming them odds :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

What are they fighting over? Brodus Clay's pension?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Naomi was born for Bra and Panty matches


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck?

Dat divas match. :ti


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THAT HEEL TURN


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

FEUD OF THE YEAR ABOUT TO HAPPEN! Naomi and Cameron!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so why wouldn't they have them argue who was going to get the pin only to have Nikki steal the pin. would have their feud even better.
these writers suck


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Its the confrontation that everyone would like to see.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ugh.... and we still have to see Alicia Fox probably.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jericho is not returning. He just put a picture on his instagram of his daughters at home


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Strip Barrett of the belt


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

And Cameron continues to be a bitch

#GirlBye


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BNB getting stripped of the IC.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where has AJ lee been? Anyone know? Injury?


Getting married to Punk and then going on their honeymoon.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Barrett being stripped of the belt incoming


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

The True Believer said:


>


:HA


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone else thought that was Roman Reigns in that movie?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jericho vs Ziggler for IC title :mark::mark: even if it means Ziggler gaining another loss it would be on hell of a match


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

WWE should bring Jason Momoa on raw to promote his movie and be in the same ring as Roman Reigns


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Where has AJ lee been? Anyone know? Injury?


well she's been with mr. punk but she may be back tonight if the rumors are true


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Bad News Barrett got some bad news. I mean, that run was fast. How is it that any time Barrett gets moderately over and starts to rise, he either gets hurt, de-pushed, buried, or repackaged?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

and we will have a new IC champ... Maybe Ziggler?


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Naomi needs to be on her own. Cameron is just bad.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

chineman33 said:


> The Uso hate on this board is ridiculous. These guys put on great matches and the crowd loves them. The only reason why ninjas hate is cause they were Cenas backup during his feud with Wyatt


We dont hate them because they are Cena's backup. We hate them because they are Cenas.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

They really need to stop putting Barrett in fucking ladder matches. He was beginning to gain some momentum in 2011 (or 2012?) until he was injured in a MITB match and now the same thing has happened again just as he is gaining some steam as IC champ with his bad news gimmick. Learn from your mistakes WWE. Idiotic booking.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Man I don't how to feel about Bo. He lacks any ounce of talent really. But he is funny in a 'so bad he's good' kind of way sometimes.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well that sure happened..


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Getting married to Punk and then going on their honeymoon.


Oh so there for real, that's cool, thanks.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Naomi needs to be on her own. Cameron is just bad.


So knowing WWE, they'll push Cameron...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Can we start admitting that Barrett's pretty injury prone, or do we do that only when wrestlers we don't like get injured?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Peapod said:


> They really need to stop putting Barrett in fucking ladder matches. He was beginning to gain some momentum in 2011 (or 2012?) until he was injured in a MITB match and now the same thing has happened again just as he is gaining some steam as IC champ with his bad news gimmick. Learn from your mistakes WWE. Idiotic booking.


 He wasn't injured in a ladder match this time though?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DashingRKO said:


> Naomi's booty :kobedat


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope BNB ain't out for too damn long. He was just starting to get pretty over and was probably getting a major push, then that shit happens.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> So knowing WWE, they'll push Cameron...


It depends on wo makes better deepthroats.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit! I didn't even know SWAGGER was the one who injured Barrett! HAHAHHAHA. 

Oh fuck add another to the Swagger destruction machine...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Brie is so much better looking that Nikki.


Why the fuck do people still say this (or Nikki being better looking than Brie) when they're both twins? :aries2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

iverson19 said:


> WWE should bring Jason Momoa on raw to promote his movie and be in the same ring as Roman Reigns


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

-UNDEAD- said:


>



wow


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

What Hollywood jackass greenlit that garbage Tammy movie? Like seriously...wtf.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Why the fuck do people still say this (or vice versa) when they're both twins? :aries2


 Because there is a clear difference between them and being twins doesn't = absolutely identical.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Special Olympics is a great institution. I really mean that.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Peapod said:


> They really need to stop putting Barrett in fucking ladder matches. He was beginning to gain some momentum in 2011 (or 2012?) until he was injured in a MITB match and now the same thing has happened again just as he is gaining some steam as IC champ with his bad news gimmick. Learn from your mistakes WWE. Idiotic booking.


Erm, he was injured _before_ he was in the MITB match last night and wasn't even in it.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

where was this big public outcry to make a melissa mccarthy move? :draper2


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

VACANT NEW TITLE REIGN


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

BrownianMotion said:


> You all realize Swagger will get fed to Rusev and then become irrelevant again, right?


Come on now let them have their moment. It does highlight how dumb it was to take Cesaro out of that group. They left a lot of money on the table there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger still gonna get punished/buried for dat accident, but dammit that pop.

Wait, WTH? BNB OUT FOR MONTHS?

Dammit, Swagger. fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

They want to put Swagger over but they show a replay of him injuring Barrett?

:ti


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

A number of months? Fuck.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Months!? No. FUCKING FUCKING FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


bama4 Praise dat booty


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vacant has returned! Sure he's not in the main event but it's something


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Months?!?!?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JBL looks like he's holding in the biggest turd ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Damn, Barret just can't get a break.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cesaro for IC Champ


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Vacant had been winning championships left and right !


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

A battle royal at BG, shit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Vacant strikes again lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nothing like a battle royal to say "Hey, this title doesn't mean shit."


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Barret s push is over. Tyrion has to be mad


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Wade is gone for months which is messed up. I do wish him a clean and safe recovery. Will miss you Barrett.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ugh battle royals suck


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Barrett


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

VACANT has had quite a year. Was WWE champion most of last year and now is the IC champion
Congratulations


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

A number of months? Fuck...


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Barrett never gets any luck. Such a shame for him


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree guys..that ASS on Naomi tho!! Fucking big, bouncy and nice (Y)


jimmy uso just has to thrust one and ride that booty for hours.

and the ic title being vacant is shitty


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Can we just quit it with the Battle Royals?

Pick out a mid card face and match him up with a mid card heel and put them in a match at Battleground.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and they wonder why Cesero isn't over anymore because Heyman keeps going on and on about Lesnar and not Cesero.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bad news (ironically): Barrett is no longer the IC Champion

Good news: Mah ****** Vacant is now the new IC Champion after losing the WWE WHC to John Boy last night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The 1 behind the 1, in 21 in 1!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

No bad news for a few months? :'( this is sad news indeed


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

I predicted it would be a Championship Scramble instead. C'mon... that would be better than a Battle Royal


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

yea Barrett had his arm raised when he went into the barrier, So with the momentum of going into it, the barrier didn't move so it was like getting thrown into a wall with your arm sticking out in front of you no wonder it got seperated.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

When will they unify the US and IC titles? :/


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Poor BNB


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Last night he lost the belt to Cena, but tonight his IC champion


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Marking out for Vacant :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Vacant wins again


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kick rocks Thwagger


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Barrett stripped of the title. That's extremely unfortunate.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

So were the writers backstage and realized they were 15 mins short on the script so just threw together that Bo segment and utterly pointless Diva's handicap match? Stephen Hawking suggests that in the universe as we understand it it is impossible to experience time going backwards. Dude needs to stop researching the actual universe and turn his attention to the WWE universe and tune into the middle hour of RAW one time. First hour was really good and I'll say now that the last 30 mins to hour will be good too but week after week the middle hour is shit. Really really shit. And it shouldn't be, there is more than enough talent to fill the middle hour.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

-UNDEAD- said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MMMMM Naomi is hot...yummy...would love some of that chocolate lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*What's Wayne Barnett doing in the Impact Zone Taz!!*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Bryan injured for months, now Barrett. :jose


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Vacant is a Secret Paul Heyman Guy


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Heyman, I love you, but even I am getting sick of the 21-1 talk. Can Lesnar just come back already?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Naiomi <3


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Cesaro!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Barrett will return and have no direction whatsoever. Probably lose to Xavier Woods his first night back.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I have so many mixed feelings now, jfc. Poor BNB, but I can't help but be excited for Swagger working as a potential face, even if he's squashed. It WAS an accident, but it was a nasty one nonetheless. 

Hope BNB has a fast and safe recovery.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime I see that robe :lmao


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Cesaro's robe, man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat JC Penny bath robe, though. :ass


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cesaro's music: wwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Cesaro from being the GOAT to Incontinence Champion :maury

U mad? :cesaro


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

It's good they got that curse of a belt off of Barrett but out for a few months? Does it really take that long to heal a separated shoulder?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cesero theme is another generic mess.
He needs to go back to his old theme before the real american one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So when is this Mike Lient guy Heyman keeps talking about going to finally debut?


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

So much Ones going on


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Hideous Robe.
Hideous Theme.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Kofi Kingston is jobbing too much


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

WHY IS HALF OF EACH OF KOFI'S PECS MISSING? :|


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

They really killed Cesaro.

Its hard to believe that Cesaro was getting thunderous ovations during the Wrestlemania period.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did Kofi just sprain an ankle on his entrance?


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Bryan injured for months, now Barrett. :jose


Could not care less.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Did Kofi injure himself on his entrance?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Because there is a clear difference between them and being twins doesn't = absolutely identical.


The only clear differences are Brie having a small tattoo on her waistline and Nikki having bigger tits.

Although I'm a fan of big titties, that alone doesn't help Nikki edge out Brie in regards to hotness. They're each a solid C+ at best.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

That theme never fails to make me vomit. 

They have sucked everything good out of Cesaro.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

fpalm

Now they have Cesaro coming out in a bath robe...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Obligatory battle royal Kofi appearance.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That theme is still awful.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cesaro sucks


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"Boom"

Ether.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

SOS

I hear them midcarding

SOS

I hear them jobbing


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Did Kofi just sprain an ankle on his entrance?


I think he's still selling the MITB match


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Dat Kofi promo :lmao :lmao 

Boom :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

It's incredible how they fucked Cesaro.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

You about to job this match, Kofi...... Boom


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Kofi needs another mid card reign.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

a battle royal? :rudy


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

dsnotgood said:


> What Hollywood jackass greenlit that garbage Tammy movie? Like seriously...wtf.




That must've been one big casting couch. :woolcock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nolo King said:


> They really killed Cesaro.
> 
> Its hard to believe that Cesaro was getting thunderous ovations during the Wrestlemania period.


He needs to drop Heyman and redo his feud with Sami Zayn (they did in NXT) to get him over again.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The only clear differences are Brie having a small tattoo on her waistline and Nikki having bigger tits.
> 
> Although I'm a fan of big titties, that alone doesn't help Nikki edge out Brie in regards to hotness. They're each a solid C+ at best.


 Actually they're easy to identify by looking at their faces.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So much for selling that ankle injury, kofi.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Kofi needs another mid card reign.


I agree, he deserves it for all the jobbing he's done. Throw the man a bone.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

Lydeck said:


> WHY IS HALF OF EACH OF KOFI'S PECS MISSING? :|


probably tore them.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

N/A


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Kofi beat Orton like a few months ago clean
Yeah
Carry on


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


>


Random IC Title reign


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You know it. :cool2


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro is a beast.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

they totally ruined cesaro. he's about a step away from yodeling again.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

BigSillyFool said:


> So were the writers backstage and realized they were 15 mins short on the script so just threw together that Bo segment and utterly pointless Diva's handicap match? *Stephen Hawking suggests that in the universe as we understand it it is impossible to experience time going backwards. Dude needs to stop researching the actual universe and turn his attention to the WWE universe and tune into the middle hour of RAW one time.* First hour was really good and I'll say now that the last 30 mins to hour will be good too but week after week the middle hour is shit. Really really shit. And it shouldn't be, there is more than enough talent to fill the middle hour.




:ti :ti


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn, now I'm kinda hoping Kofi wins the IC title. 

But we all know that isn't happening unk2


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Cesaro's slogan should be "I work hard, I play hard" to compliment the gay steel-mill sirens.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Bryan injured for months, now Barrett. :jose


Cesaro ruined and Sandow jobbing and Bray directionless. :jose

If not for the Shield I wouldn't have much reason left to watch.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh and Barrett has such bad luck with injuries. Just when he might actually do something, he gets injured. 

Barrett is probably going to be a lifetime intercontinental champion. He's probably going to have like 8 intercontinental champion reigns and zero world title reigns before his career is over.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Sigh. I can't help but wish for better for Kofi...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's amazing how far Cesaro has fallen considering how much momentum he had at WM. Sad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Lydeck said:


> WHY IS HALF OF EACH OF KOFI'S PECS MISSING? :|


Considering the same thing happened to Scott Steiner, I take it Kofi's inner pecs didn't heal properly afterwards after he tore them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Kofi beat Orton like a few months ago clean
> Yeah
> Carry on


When you beat the wwe champ and people forget it 30 seconds later because of another angle, you really didn't.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Cesaro has kneepads now. Ugh

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Dat WWE Logic:


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Kofi with them Ronald McDonald colored tights


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I loving Paul's face reactions.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

BigSillyFool said:


> So were the writers backstage and realized they were 15 mins short on the script so just threw together that Bo segment and utterly pointless Diva's handicap match? * Stephen Hawking suggests that in the universe as we understand it it is impossible to experience time going backwards. Dude needs to stop researching the actual universe and turn his attention to the WWE universe and tune into the middle hour of RAW one time.* First hour was really good and I'll say now that the last 30 mins to hour will be good too but week after week the middle hour is shit. Really really shit. And it shouldn't be, there is more than enough talent to fill the middle hour.


:maury
Some one give this guy a lifetime membership


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Heyman is such a Jew.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow must have been a hell of a Separated Shoulder i've seen people come back to playing Football in a few week from that. Beat wishes to big Wade


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Cesaro's slogan should be "I work hard, I play hard" to compliment the gay steel-mill sirens.


your sig :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They've killed Cesaro. How could putting him with Heyman ruin him, it sounded like a match made in heaven?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tom Phillips ‏@TomPhillipsWWE 9 Min.

Program the @WWE App! Vote for Edge's cash in on John Cena in 2006, or Damien Sandow's cash in back in 2013. Voting starts now!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Hahaha Heyman!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kofi jobber


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> they totally ruined cesaro. he's about a step away from yodeling again.


WWE writers need to get shot. 


let me remind everyone when Cesaro time was right, days before WWE story writers ruined him.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

We need Sami Zayn asap to save Cesaro career.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

They didn't kill Cesaro, Cesaro killed Cesaro.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

"we want Ziggler" chants during a match that doesn't involve him. It was a small portion of the audience, but they sure can be dicks sometimes fpalm


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

I miss Heyman's ponytail


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Trollolololol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking CM Punk chants again. Just stop...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

THEY RUINED HIM SO MUCH


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Give Wyatt the IC title. Make it relevant.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh Christ it's Big Show returning. I just remembered they briefly teased it awhile back..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

taking away the cesaro swing could get him heel heat


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> Sigh. I can't help but wish for better for Kofi...


I wouldn't worry about Kofi. He looks like he's more than happy to be where he is now..


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crowd does not five a fuck about this meaningless filler :lmao

They've ruined Cesaro so bad.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cesaro getting "Ziggler" and "Punk" chants? Man, it's hurt me.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Massive Punk chants before the break


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

CM Punk chants ---> cut to commercial


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

During The USO's and Sheamus match vs The Wyatt Family.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Vacant @WWEVacant · 2m

I'm afraid I've got some good news. I'm baaaaaaaaaack! #EraOfVacancy #IntercontinentalChampion #RAW

Oh wow, I didn't even know that was there! Now that is just awesome. Well of course not awesome BNB is hurt, but Vacant has a twitter.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

BigSillyFool said:


> So were the writers backstage and realized they were 15 mins short on the script so just threw together that Bo segment and utterly pointless Diva's handicap match? Stephen Hawking suggests that in the universe as we understand it it is impossible to experience time going backwards. Dude needs to stop researching the actual universe and turn his attention to the WWE universe and tune into the middle hour of RAW one time. First hour was really good and I'll say now that the last 30 mins to hour will be good too but week after week the middle hour is shit. Really really shit. And it shouldn't be, there is more than enough talent to fill the middle hour.


Only thing I disagree about you with here is that last week the first two hours were actually great and it was the third hour that turned to crap.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

And now CM Punk chants...

It's always that one guy in the crowd that wants to stand out. One fool makes many.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> Wow must have been a hell of a Separated Shoulder i've seen people come back to playing Football in a few week from that. Beat wishes to big Wade


BNB has a history of shoulder injuries. A separated shoulder should only take a month or so to heal. Once they open him for legit surgery it may not be as bad as they thought, but I have no doubt in my mind that his prior injury/injuries have a LOT to do with the legitimate damage done.

That's not excusing Swagger, that's just how it has to be. A separated shoulder doesn't cause that much damage.


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

*Cesaro is the blandest wrestler ever. Swagger and Zeb carried his ass. 

Fact!*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Purge 2-Awesome. 

Although the premise is inherently flawed the idea is still great.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

SO happy that Vacant got the title again. Feels good man.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

cookiepuss said:


> "we want Ziggler" chants during a match that doesn't involve him. It was a small portion of the audience, but they sure can me dicks sometimes fpalm


I agree. The WWE are dicks for the way they've treated Ziggler given how over he has somehow remained.




A shame I can not say the same for Cesaro.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Cesaro could have been a huge face now getting huge reactions.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I wonder how long they had barrett carrying that title for? Probably till Summerslam?


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

Why Punk chants? Doesn't anyone else miss Heidenreich?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cesaro used to be pretty cool now he comes out to crickets..and is pretty bland..poor bastard..they fucked up his booking


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This Witches Of East End commercial....

I remember the good old days when that was the Smackdown theme tune


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That tag team match that was just announced for Smackdown will most likely be on Raw too.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What????!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?!

They just put that kind of an upset on the Damned APP!!!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Afnorok said:


> *Cesaro is the blandest wrestler ever. Swagger and Zeb carried his ass.
> 
> Fact!*


Truuuuuuuuuu


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WON IN THE BREAK?! :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Really, fucking really. We didn't see the end of the match.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A win during the commercial break :lmao
This fucking company :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

:lmao ending a match during break


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL KOFI WINS


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Seriously...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE MATCH ENDED DURING COMMERCIAL AND KOFI WON?????????????? LOLLOLOOL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahahahahaha Kofi won during commercials :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wwe puts a decision on during the break
fuck this show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> "we want Ziggler" chants during a match that doesn't involve him. It was a small portion of the audience, but they sure can* me dicks* sometimes fpalm


:shocked:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Win during the break fpalm :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

We come back from break and the match is over? :westbrook3 wtf WWE


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They finished a match during the commercial break? :booklel


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

WTF? During commercial break.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf won during an advert??


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They actually did the finish during the commercial break? 

Has that EVER happened? Like in Wrestling's entire history?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Kofi wins on the app


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't say Cesaro is done. He's still winning most of the matches he's in, and he's doing better than his days as US Champion, being paired with Aksana, and having that terrible yodeling gimmick. They need to include him in a storyline or a feud to gain some relevance.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Are you fucking serious, WWE?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao I don't even.....


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CESARO JOBBED ON THE APP

FUCKING WOW
fpalm


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This company pisses me off.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kofi gets a win and it happens on a commercial! :lmao


----------



## Delbert Grady (Feb 2, 2014)

LMFAO this fuckin' app


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

They ended it during commercials? What kind of fuckery is this?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You want match endings from here on out?

DOWNLOAD OUR APP, YOU GODDAMN MONKEYS! :cole3 :vince$



Jarsy1 said:


>


Winced at that. Poor Kofi.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Doesn't look like a winner.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait..Kofi beat Cesaro?? :lol :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cesaro is jobbing to Kofi, during the ad break? Boy, they really did kill him


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Cesaro is officially buried. Winning during a comercial :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Did they got the finish of the match on the app? :HA


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Jesus. What's worse, Kofi beating Cesaro or the fact we missed the end of the match due to Punk chants?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Won a break.. Is this fucking TNA???


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Well damn. Match ending during a break?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

WTF is this WWE?


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

A finish during a COMMERCIAL BREAK? I fucking give up.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The fuck? They ended a match during a commercial break and Kofi won?

:duck :maury


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I figured they would start doing this soon haha


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kofi wins a match, but the finish is not on TV, and then get gets his ass beat, on TV :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> They didn't kill Cesaro, Cesaro killed Cesaro.


cesaro isn't a good entertainer, but with the help of we the people, the real american shenanigans, and his good wrestling ability(and of course the wrestlemania win) he got put in a spot where he could was about to do really well for at least a considerable amount of time. they fucked him by putting him with heyman, and like i said cesaro isn't a good entertainer, so he's not the kind of person who can rebound easily, good chance he'll never rebound. career ending move by management.


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

Well. It fucking happened. A match ended on the app. Un fucking real.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't know which is more hilarious:

Cesaro losing to Kofi Kingston or match ending during a commercial break.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Isn't that the first time it's actually happened on the App? I wonder if it was a mistake.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did they really have the pinfall victory on the *COCKSUCKING APP?!?1 REALLY?!?1*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro pushing JBL :ti


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They really want you to download the App.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

We missed the match because of the adverts?
And it was Kofi who won?

:jay


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kofi dieded?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kofi beat Cesaro? :maury


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this company gets away with this shit. :lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

They can't even let him lose on TV lmfaoooooooo man this guy sucks


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Michael Cole is hurt?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Jobbing not even on air

Wow Cesaro is so done its unreal.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry but Cesaro is a shitty heel. He just doesn't have the look nor do I care. He's not like Brock Lesnar.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Kofi gets annihilated :lmao :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

We need an app *and* a network? What the fuck else?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Cole is legit hurt too


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

During a fucking commercial...I just can't :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how they still have not replayed the finish in a replay yet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi doesnt always win a match, but when he does, it's on the fucking wwe app.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

It's all good for Cesaro though, CM Punk chants or not... he still is gonna be the IC Champ:toomanykobes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This beating is fucking sweet though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So you have Kofi win the match but Cesaro kicks his ass anyway. How about you just let Cesaro kick ass and win the match.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So um nobody is going to come help Cole if he's hurt?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Of course the one time Kofi wins, they don't show the ending on tv and they only show him getting his ass beat. Poor guy.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

What the hell is up with WWE completely killing Cesaro's momentum.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Antonio Cesaro lost clean to Kofi Kingston...

DURING THE FUCKING COMMERCIAL BREAK.

That isn't a burial. That is a cremation.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That's one way to advertise getting people the WWE app. :lol

End a match during a commercial :lmao :lmao :lmao DEAD

Nice post-match beating by Cesaro btw.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

App finish! :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

What the fuck are they doing with Cesaro? Losing to Kofi of all people only on the app? fpalm


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

What the fuck


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Post match beat down was awesome


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I believe that is the first time I've seen a match end during the commercial. 

Jesus.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cole hurt??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Download the APP folks!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

beat down for the save I guess


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Yeah, that's how a monster heel loses a match.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

It was a roll up pin not a clean pin so who cares. They basically had Kofi win so Cesaro could do the shitty beatdown.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Wtf happend to Cole I was getting a beer


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cesaro "literally" snapped :lawler


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad to see they put my boy Kofi over, but they're just gonna have him get his ass kicked afterwards to undo his momentum and put Cesaro over :/.

Kingston just can't catch a beak, can he?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao So you have Kofi win the match but Cesaro kicks his ass anyway. How about you just let Cesaro kick ass and win the match.


But how else will you feel the need to download our application? :cole3 :vince$


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WWE storywriters need to be fired and bared from ever writing for any entertainment industry. 



Cesaro was suppose to be a international babyface. His theme music is suppose to be the Real American theme music. Fuck you Paul Heyman!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

at least losing on the app makes things more realistic. what would be the odds of a match NEVER ending on a commercial in real life?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

They finally did it. They ended a match exclusively on the WWE App.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Cesaro got one of the illest Uppercuts I ever seen...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

They'll get away with it like they always do, so who gives a fuck?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> I wonder how long they had barrett carrying that title for? Probably till Summerslam?


Probably til the title reign got boring, which it obviously wasn't boring before the injury happened, so he probably wasn't going to lose it anytime soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

But you know Cesaro took out Cole so.......not all bad.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Look at this closeline. 3:16 :austin


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF is this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:weebey Still can't believe they did that BS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm watching a guy talk to a sock.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I'm glad they cut out the end of the match so we could see some Santino and Adam Rose antics.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Kofi can't even win on TV. Instead, they return to him getting his ass kicked. :lel


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey it's Santino! We must need to enjoy comedy now.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

TV, off.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*lol it's NO REACTION ROSE!!!!* :lol :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

twisted tea isn't very PG WWE

they really advertised alcohol on WWE TV ha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Twisted tea=Alcohol. Super PG.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

it's cobra's b-day


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking why is Kofi beating Cesaro?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck yea alcohol advertised on a PG show!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Adam Rose is now a walking ad okay then


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Adam Rose promoting alcohol on a PG show. Nice.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Show is aimed at kids...Advertise alcohol. Logic.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Adam Rose...the new marketing bitch.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Good fucking lord, you can't be serious. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE advertising alcohol? THATS NOT PG!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

It's one thing to be fed to Cena on PPV but who do you have to piss off and how badly to be fed to Kofi on the app. Fuck me running. And now a Santino/Rose segment. I'm off for a smoke break.

Edit: That fucking theme is never gonna be a thing. Just stop it now!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> at least losing on the app makes things more realistic. what would be the odds of a match NEVER ending on a commercial in real life?


This isn't supposed to be realistic though. It's pro wrestling.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Now the WWE shills alcoholic beverages now?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is Adam Rose's theme song the only song these goofs dance too? I would get bored of that party after a while?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This edition of RAW is starting to become abysmal.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

can someone tell me when they will crown a new IC champ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rosita gold dress


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

What the fuck


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Twisted Tea :lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

WHAT IN THE BLUE HELL WE ALREADY HAVE AD BREAKS FOR THIS


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao he's doing a commercial with Santino. His career is fucked so hard.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

That product placement though


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Whos the chick in the gold


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This commercial... And people complain about cena


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosita with that cameo again :ass
Get that chingle chingle through complete fuckery.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Damn, Cole's OK.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Shameful promotion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

NO fucks given for Rose :lol :lol

Love it...he's just reduced to now an INFOMERCIAL LMFAO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

They are advertising BOOZE? They NEVER have done that. Proves WWE is really hurting financially if they are going down that road.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Cole

:lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow I'm actually shocked WWE is advertising alcohol.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:cole3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does the WWE know twisted tea is alcohol?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Adam Rose! :mark: :dance

But promoting an alcoholic beverage isn't PG. :lol


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Did JBL say "Too Bad"? Lulz.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh...kay...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hulk :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao JBL's "Too bad" under his breath was fantastic.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No fucks given for Cole


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Jerry - "Are you fine?"
Cole - "Yuh"
JBL - "Too Bad"

lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This isn't supposed to be realistic though. It's pro wrestling.


illusion of realism.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Adam Rose's friends are so retarded that even John Cena would turn down their Make A Wish requests.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol did Cole actually get hurt?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fo11ower91 said:


> can someone tell me when they will crown a new IC champ?


Battleground via Battle Royale


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

:lmao John Cena :lmao Hulk Hogan's favorite wrestler :lmao good fucking lord WWE is trying so hard with this one.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Man WWE must really be in a little $ trouble if they are shilling alcohol now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Adam Rose. You're in a backstage segment, advertising a sponsor, alongside Santino...All the best in your future endeavours!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> at least losing on the app makes things more realistic. what would be the odds of a match NEVER ending on a commercial in real life?


And what are the odds that all the matches and segments just happen to finish within the 2-3 hour limit of programming? It's wrestling, you don't finish a match off-screen regardless how "realistic" it is.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

for a change LMAO HOGAN


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

another GOAT segment by Adam Rose. hes a future hall of famer!!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Rosita doing her best Trish impersonation.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

If the mystery return is Miz I'm done with RAW tonight


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cole taking that bump like a champ


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL Cole gets owned and then

*brushes off clothes*

:cole3: I'm alright, now let's talk a little about John Cena.

:vince$


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

King: "Cole, you're okay?"
Cole: "I'm fine."
JBL: "Too bad."

:jbl


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so wait hogan thanked god that cena is champion


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Was that a legit alcohol advertisement? LMFAO


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Derek said:


> :lmao he's doing a commercial with Santino. His career is fucked so hard.


It was actually fucked a long time ago. And when you see his rosebuds are the only ones singing and the cam goes to the live audience who are silent as crickets it's hilarious...

I say get rid of Rose..he sucks.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

So Cole gets legit hurt, Cesaro gets pinned during a commercial and NOW that product placement!? This is why the product is absolute garbage. But yes, I'll keep watching there's fuckall else on.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Just get to the return so I can turn off this pile of shit please.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Aww Michael Cole got hurt... :terry1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Little kid : MOMMY can I get some of that twisted tea. it sounds good.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Well if Hogan loves Cena so do I.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Youtube reviews of this episode tonight are going to be quite.. entertaining.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

King: Sure you're ok?
Cole: Yeah I'm fine.
JBL: Too bad.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Kofi didn't go over Cesaro. He won with a roll up pin which is basically like winning by disqualification. The real intention of that segement was to put Cesaro over as a heel which nobody really cares about.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

They must really need that ad money if they are doing a damn commercial on air.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Deliver Us From Eva


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jbl "Mygulls ok, DAMN"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So can anyone tell me how exactly Cole got hurt? Kinda missed it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

vanboxmeer said:


> Rosita doing her best Trish impersonation.


I missed ROSITA?!!! :bosh6


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I missed the whole Adam Rose segment, sounds like I won on that exchange.


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

They end the match during a commercial break just so they can have a commercial during the show. fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Wow I'm actually shocked WWE is advertising alcohol.


We'll have blading and bra and panties matches by the end of the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree guys...besides the Swagger stuff...this show has been fucking horrific. fpalm fpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They advertised alcohol on WWE. The attitude era is back.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

fucking lol. budget cuts not enough, have to start shilling alcohol during the fucking show.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyon said:


> So can anyone tell me how exactly Cole got hurt? Kinda missed it.


Anal bleeding from Cesaro.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Youtube reviews of this episode tonight are going to be quite.. entertaining.


CANT W8 FOR THE SMARKBUSTERS ONE :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cyon said:


> So can anyone tell me how exactly Cole got hurt? Kinda missed it.


If you had the app you would know LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

wait, so they advertised Alcohol on a show aimed for kids? Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree guys...besides the Swagger stuff...this show has been fucking horrific. fpalm fpalm


Don't act as if the Wyatts/Usos+Sheamus wasn't good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This episode has really been horrendous so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Anal bleeding.


Cole should be used to that.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> CANT W8 FOR THE SMARKBUSTERS ONE :mark:


Yeah same. I like when they make fun of the commentary team with the diet dew. But after what happened to michael cole, there are some laughs to be had.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vince!!! :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vince what

Edit: :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cyon said:


> So can anyone tell me how exactly Cole got hurt? Kinda missed it.


Flying WWE App knocked him on the nogging


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

MISTA MAC-MAN


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

LMFAO. SANDOW IS GOD.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG VINCE

watch it be sandow


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

VINCE.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Twisted tea = iced tea = booze ? DAT AIN'T PG JAKE !

Also it made sense since well adam is supposed to be a party animal cant party without booze

DAMIEN MCMAHON im dying


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

VINCE?~!?!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

:vince


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Sandow hahahahaha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...Oh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

My guy Sandow :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Trolled!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WHAAHASDHA


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sandow McMahon? :vince$


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sandow as Vince :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Loooool!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

SANDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Omg Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, Sandow.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this fucking Damien Sandow


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH DAMIEN OMG THIS BURIAL WENT TOO FAR


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

SANDOWWWW


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> And what are the odds that all the matches and segments just happen to finish within the 2-3 hour limit of programming? It's wrestling, you don't finish a match off-screen regardless how "realistic" it is.


not unless you're desperate for people to download your app. if they do it once every blue moon in a throwaway match it's fine, but every other week would be a horrible move.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

VINCE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Best Sandow moment right here :lmao


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

DAT SANDOW STRUT!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao v


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL :LOL


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Mother fucking Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao I can't breathe.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Sandow, I like your 1,000 gimmicks but sweet f**k WWE; stop trolling.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Sandow to save the show!!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe there is hope for Sandow?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Fuckin lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMFG.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right, I like this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Damien McMahon lel


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Sandow as Mr. McMahon.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Cole got so excited a match ended on the app he nearly had a heart attack.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

OMFG. He has killed me. I am slayed. Sandow is a Legend


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Sandow! :mark: :mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you've never had twisted tea. You are lucky as fuck. 

Go for a jog in a business suit in 95 degree weather for about 30 minutes, then wipe your hand in the crack of your ass then lick it. 

Tastes better than twisted tea


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> If you had the app you would know LOL


:vince


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my word.. Sandow's gonna die.
:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Well played Damien, well played.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Poor Sandow. 

But this is the best skit he's done yet :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm fucking crying
:maury
:booklel


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

wow, got legit trolled.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone thought it was Vince :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FFS, Sandow..get the fuck out of here with your bland shit fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Of course. :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i wonder if they were going for the whole reality deal there with cole getting fake hurt, and the match ending during a commercial.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

.................... He didn't just do that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince is marking out for his imposter :vince5 :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh why do they do this pls stop


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph to come out and tear Sandow a new one?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

SANDOW AS VINCE!!!! oh man I hope they get a pic of Sandow and Vince together backstage


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Kofi got murdered


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

OH MY GOD! :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh God... :lol


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

LMAO I'M FUCKING DEAD


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow :lmao

plz let him win.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Mr McSandow :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

YEP its sandow. I LOVE that guy, he is such a boss


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes! McMandow!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lok said:


> :lol Trolled!


That isn't what trolling is.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

McMahondow!


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

I love Sandow like that.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Mcmandow haha. He doesn't sound half bad


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I got excited for this goof :duck


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

The genetic jackhammer!!! :vince5


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 

I just died


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Mcmandow!! Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

McMahon-dow

:tyson


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE is so fucking bad 

Talent like Cesaro and Sandow getting treated like wasted is absolutely disgusting


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Honestly, he looks like more like HHH.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, THIS is funny :lmao


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

I played in on slow mo, and my guess is Cole turned his ankle in going down as Kofi landed on him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

If this is the genuine return, I swear..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow dressed like Vince.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

HAHAHHAHAHAHA this is genuinely brilliant!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I now absolutely love Damien Sandow.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

YO!!!!!! Sandow was PERFECT with the Fakeout! :kaep


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't understand what happened to cole... Hit rewind and still couldn't catch it... Must've slipped on some Mountain Dew that he spilled


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Austin with dat pop


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't fucking breath :done


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL SANDOW IS LITERALLY GOLD.


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

I haven't laughed this hard in a long time.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :vince5 :vince6


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Vincent Kennedy McMahondow :LOL :LOL


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao i'm dying :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This is great! :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I really think Sandow is like adam rose to the casual fans. They just hate him. He's really only popular on this site.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Lame imitation.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The fuckery :maury


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

that great impression !!

I love sandow

Oh wow Sandow with the IC belt !


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Holy shit :lol

Oh shit Stephanie


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

This is the greatest thing ever 

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> Poor Sandow.
> 
> But this is the best skit he's done yet :lmao


Why Poor Sandow?

If anything, the skits are making him stand out even more.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Sandow :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I love this!!


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

HAHAHAHHAHAHAH McMahondow


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

FIRE HIM :mark:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> plz let him win.





Waffelz said:


> Sandow






Waffelz said:


> :lmao


heh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This bitch about to breath fire! :lol


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:ti Steph


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

:bow#SandowIsBrilliant


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Fail, DX impression was ten times better. Guy doesn't even do the accent!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph broke her back by laying on it so much


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Steph is money


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ah shaddup bitch.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

:bow

Awesome segment right here! Stephs boobs are literally angry.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

He genuinely sounds like Vince.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This episode is making me cringe and there's still an hour to go.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody wish Brock had followed that Twisted tea commercial with his post Mir fight interview with a slight change?

"I'm going to drink a Mike's Hard Ice Tea. That's right a Mike's. Twisted Tea won't pay me nothing. 

I'm gonna sit down with my friends and family and hell I might even get on top of my wife tonight"

see you all later"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Here comes the Money!

Here we go!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

do you think if steph bends over to far, her chin will pop one of her implants?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss the old days of Vince


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

YOU'RE FIRRRRRRRAHAHAGAHSGAHGAH

:lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This bitch omg. go away


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

It's going to happen. Sandow's getting fired. :lmao


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

That "YOU'RE, FIIIIIIIIIRED!" from Sandow was incredible.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look a bucket of cold water


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck everything. 
Fuck.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

Damn, Sandow slays every promo he does.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So what it Sandow's motivation for doing this every week?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Oh fuuuuuuck...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Sandow loses...ffs.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This motherfucker is still alive?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This fucker is still alive?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

KHALI RETURN! MARK OUT MOMENT!!


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Fucking khali kmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

if sandow loses to kahli i am going to get pissed


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

fuck


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The Ultimate Burial is about to begin!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The returning champion. :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow it took half of his entrance for the commentators to acknowledge Khali


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn he's gonna job to Khali :maury


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

NO !"!! !!!! 

NOOOOOO

NONONONONNONONONONONONONONOONNONONONONNONONOONONONNONONONONONONONONONNONONONONONONOOOONONONONNONOONONONOONONONONONONOOOO

:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The return of Khali :bow

:bow


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

and...now...it...sucks


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This big goof! :lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

There's yours surprise return!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh boy, a wrestling masterclass is incoming...
























Not.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh yeah making the cuts... making this cuts... the former world champ is still employed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Fuck off Khali


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Omg Khali on tv, if Sandow doesn't win I'm done


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fucking Khali. fpalm


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Khali? HOly fuck..this show gets worse lol...

SAVE US Y2J!! This show if fucking horrible.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and then the WWE ruins this segment.

WWFuckery


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

oh hey its the great stiff-knees


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Fuck him up Steph.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

THE PUNJABI PLAHBOY IS HERE WITH HIS SWAGTASTIC RETURN TO MAKE MEN SWEAT AND LADIES WET


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Khali was in the limo!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Cole
"oh no"

super-buried


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

The former champ returns... KHAL


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

............. That might have been the greatest thing I have ever seen about anything.

Marking out for McMahondow.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well at least it was over quick.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Oh lordy. Fucking Khali..... I didn't think Sandow could lose to anyone more worthless but I was wrong. I'm calling it. He jobs to Zach Ryder next week.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BURIED :HHH2


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

here comes the Punjabi Idiot...Great Khali


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

And Sandows burial continues


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Sandow just got 1 hit, lool


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

There's no hope for Sandow if he's even jobbing to Khali.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Depressing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Pathetic truly pathetic WWE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao Steph's acting was horrible.

Sandow was gold though, brilliant. Segment of the night so far.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor McMandow. Losses to a guy who can barely walk.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

:maury 

Fucking Khali. He is going to job to Khali. I am done with this show, goodnight.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

They have to be fucking kidding right now.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL

What the actual fuck.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

What's the point of Khali just squashing Sandow like that?

:fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Sandow loses...ffs.


Goddammit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh NO IS THE The Great Khali !!!! . . . . . . .


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

The way they make Damien Sandow look so weak makes me sick


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Will he ever win again?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So is Khali part of the authority now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Look at the Jack Lalanne physique of Khali. :cena5


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

i am not a fan of sandow AT ALL.. but watching him get jobbed out to that gigantic piece of shit is so god damn irritating


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The Great Khali just saved this shitty show!

Look at the way the crowd in vibrating in delight.

Very explosive finish.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Welp, at least they're gonna put him in the BR? I assume anyway.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

And the burial is complete :maury

:mark:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

To be fair, that was the best chop I've ever seen from him. So that...uh...something.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Khali always looks so lost


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you Khali for your surprise return hahaha.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Khali still has a job.

Evan Bourne gets fired.

Yup


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Khali looks legit confused in that ring. Jesus.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Khali not knowing what to do in the ring
:ti


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What did you guys mean "if" Sandow loses to Khali.

It was a wrap once Kali's music started playing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BryanZiggler said:


> Omg Khali on tv, *if Sandow doesn't win I'm done*


You're still online :vince5


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Anybody wish Brock had followed that Twisted tea commercial with his post Mir fight interview with a slight change?
> 
> "I'm going to drink a Mike's Hard Ice Tea. That's right a Mike's. Twisted Tea won't pay me nothing.
> 
> ...


Bork's contract prevents him from being charismatic without Heyman by his side. :\


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

PLEASE LET IT BE JERICHO PLEEEEEEEEEASE


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Miz with ric falir as manager smfh


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Who is it gonna be??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't be Jericho. Please don't be Jericho.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought this was the start of a Sandow push hahahahha I feel so fucking dumb now


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ctorresc04 said:


> Why Poor Sandow?
> 
> If anything, the skits are making him stand out even more.


So you think that all this is doing his career good?

You think that going from winning the Money In The Bank briefcase last year to dressing up as Paul Revere and losing to Adam Rose at last night's Money In The Bank is a good thing? fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I swear to god, if it's the fucking Miz...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I swear to God if the return is the Miz


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Miz gets out of the car, Jericho returns during his promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

If it's Miz :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

He was sitting for 1 hour in the limo???? :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J Please be Y2J


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They fucking buried Sandow in the fucking ocean and he ain't getting out either.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Raw is Jericho time!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Best Khali match in a long time.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Vacant just got out the limo


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

It's going to be the Miz. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Sandow has to work on the Vince walk :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Are you guise rdy for The Miz?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I didn't think I could be so disappointed and worried during the RAW that Swagger potentially turned face in...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally this segment happens so I can leave.

If it's Miz fpalm


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

How does KHALI still have a job in the WWE?? He can not wrestle, you can't understand a word he says on the mic, he can barely walk!


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

As soon as I finishing praising Sandow on the mic, he gets buried even further.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

If this is the freaking miz...


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I've said it many times, Sandow should just leave WWE and go to NJPW or ROH, they'd utilize him properly


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

all the fuckery from tonight has blown my circuits


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

FUCK THIS COMPANY IF IT'S THE MIZ


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You're still online :vince5


RAW has been turned off


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Shit. It's going to be Miz.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's probably Miz with the way this show has gone. I'm already prepared for the disappointment.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

It won't be Jericho, he tweeted earlier he is at home playing with his daughters.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's Big Show.

It was teased about 3 weeks ago he'd return to Raw after MITB.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Sandow do this every week? Is he afraid of loosing his job if he doesn't?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Y2J Y2J Y2J


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that was the fastest walk Khali ever did.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah shit, the return is next better turn my TV back on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Iambic said:


> As soon as I finishing praising Sandow on the mic, he gets buried even further.


the only thing that would have been worse burial was if Ryder pinned him.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Gonna lol if the "big surprise" is David Arquette

:lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sandow must have seriously grabbed Stephs ass backstage :maury

This is getting ridiculous


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

It's obviously going to be stone cold. I mean, they referenced him before - it's a certain!

:sadpanda


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Like I said, it's going to be Miz in the car, but Jericho will come out during his in-ring promo.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

LUCY, yea coz that hasn't been done to death already

couth limitless cough


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

May as well and see the great Miz return, right?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

as bad as that was, everyone in india is probably rejoicing right now. those marks love him. "powerful enough to win with 1 hit!". bet it'll be in the papers tomorrow.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Khali has a better McMahon walk than Sandow


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Y2J Incoming !


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Like I said, it's going to be Miz in the car, but Jericho will come out during his in-ring promo.


And set up a Jericho/Miz program? No fucking thank you.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah , thank god it's the miz , the most must see champ in history of this company


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Thankfully we live in a time where we will not lose that Sandow moment. That needs to be preserved as a moment time to highlight both the descension of Sandow and hilarity


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Sandow must have seriously grabbed Stephs ass backstage :maury
> 
> This is getting ridiculous


Well, Cena became a 15 time world champ after he tapped that.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

After watching sandow. I really worry for Kenya when he comes.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> They fucking buried Sandow in the fucking ocean and he ain't getting out either.


Next week Trish's music hits, out comes Sandow wearing a fake pair of tits and blonde wig, calls out Paige for a Diva's title shot, get's beat with a Paige-turner quicker than AJ. Then the burial is complete.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> Gonna lol if the "big surprise" is David Arquette
> 
> :lmao


That would be better than whoever it'll probably be


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

It's miz :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

For those of you who don't want the return to be Miz

"I'm afraid I've got some bad news"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It's the fucking miz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The miz. fuck this show, I'm out.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lel


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck you Miz. I want my Jericho


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I hope it's Miz, who then gets interrupted by Jericho.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol TROLLED!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Fuck it I'm done.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I KNEW IT LMFAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck this shit goodnight.

:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm:fpalm


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck you WWE.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's Miz?

HOLY SHIT WE ALL GOT TROLLED.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

YES


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Lol, nobody cares!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAS :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

FUCK MIZ


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho's still coming out, relax.


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Fuck


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow. Way to kill the crowd.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I just don't get what WWE sees in Miz


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If they have to keep Kane a corporate stooge, can't they at least go back to the corporate outfit.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

and no fucks were given


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Channel. Change.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm hyped for the Miz's return, but man I wished it was Y2J.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Khali must be blowing crap in those ridiculous red pants right about now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am not impressed!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT IT'S THE MIZ!....HE'S BACK!...THE CROWD IS GOING FUCKING WILD COLE!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Good Night......


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> And set up a Jericho/Miz program? No fucking thank you.


Not necessarily. Jericho can come out, bury Miz, move onto something else.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCK YOU PWINSIDER


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

AT LEAST SOMEONE WITH MIC SKILL


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA it was the Miz

:lmao :lmao :lmao

This forum :lol :lol


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

JBL the voice of the IWC right now lol


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

it's the Miz! :ti


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Urgghh. Haha jbl


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm out fuck this company see you all next week


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol gtfo Miz :lmao


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Complete let down.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The indifference in that fucking audience.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Listen to that deafening ovation!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I was wrong and I also need to take a dump.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEESSOOOOOOOOOOOOOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

This is brilliant. I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO the Miz...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

LMFAOOO


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's Hollywood Miz!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Does anyone like Kane as apart of the 4-way? Because I damn sho don't


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HA Fuck this show


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hollywood Miz? Fuck off.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate wrestling


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Welcome back miz!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol I felt the energy just get sucked out of that crowd


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

JBL is not a miz fan still, like ten years later! lol!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please don't let Jericho interrupt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The MIZ 

HAHA HOly fuck 

Fuck this company is hilarious!! :lol :lol

This show has been one of the worse....hopefully it's a troll and Jericho does show up!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

IT'S MIZ! IT'S MIZ! IT'S MIZ! 

Woo


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

:bean


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jbl is SOOOOO excited :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

LOL, The Miz :ti


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

And, it's The Miz!

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Miz Yay(Fake Hype)


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Ok


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

And the crowd goes mild! :lmao


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

BigSillyFool said:


> Next week Trish's music hits, out comes Sandow wearing a fake pair of tits and blonde wig, calls out Paige for a Diva's title shot, get's beat with a Paige-turner quicker than AJ. Then the burial is complete.


SHHHHHHH


Don't give "creative" any fucking ideas they probably read the board

:faint:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"filmed Marine 4"
3rd and 4th installments are usually shit. Just right for Miz


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't want a Jericho/miz feud. 

Jericho/Wyatt would be godly


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this company


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The last time we saw Miz, Triple H and Stephanie humiliated him.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Imagine how pissed of all the people who didn't read the spoilers are.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm so done.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Miz stealin some of Morrison's (Johnny Nitro's) gimmick


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

If this is the return of HEEL Miz, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The crowd doesn't even care enough to boo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Fuck the Miz.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This would be a great time for Brock to come back and give a beating.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Goodnight


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

The Miz from 2009 has travelled through time and arrived on monday night raw


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

this company man...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

They wouldn't have put this segment on the hour if someone big doesn't interrupt Miz, relax.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Those sneaky guys put a bit of The Rock's intro in there I think.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

:cuss:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People actually expected Jericho?


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

I tried to convince myself it wasn't going to be the miz and well it was him. Off goes raw for today lasted 2 merciful hours this week


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha JBL burying Miz.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Screw Mike Johnson.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

Well....this is enough bullshit for me for tonight....good luck to all of you that keep watching this trash


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

So basically, nothing's changed about him.

Kay.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

That pile of dogshit Khali is more over than the Miz.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just bring Maryse out with you everywhere you go and people will hate the fuck out of you. Then let Coral manage you and you'll get all the heat in the world.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You want to know something funny? 

I didn't even know Miz was gone. I thought he was jobbing on Main Event/Smackdown or some shit.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

pwinsider made a miztake


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

I'ts seriously the Miz :maury

Smooth as fuck.

Multi-media platform and cross-brand :maury


----------



## Gutwrench (Jan 8, 2014)

Trolling before the Jericho reveal.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Miz: Miss me?
Me: No!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

DashingRKO said:


>


:bow:bow


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll give this segment a chance..if Jericho doesn't come back then fuck this lol

Why doesn't Miz reunite with R Truth ?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> The Miz from 2009 has travelled through time and arrived on monday night raw


The first ever time a Year said "NO FUCKING MORE" and pushed someone ahead.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, the crowd doesn't care. He hardly got a reaction when he came out.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Miz? What a massive disappointment


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

David Arquette > Miz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Blockbuster :maury :maury :maury :maury :maury


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Fuck this cornball and his straight to DVD movie.


----------



## kanechampion (Feb 17, 2006)

What a crappy raw so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wasn't Miz, not too long ago, storming the Raw commentators table demanding TV time? 

:ti


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

If Jericho is actually at Raw, then he'll just interrupt Miz now? Right?? Please???


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Where is he meant to have been because I don't even think I've noticed he's been gone


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

A face full of disappointment here.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The Marine 4? :ti


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

As long as he's heel :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

They're actually giving him the Hollywood Rock gimmick.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

My tivo box literally turned off just after miz came out, my fucking technology is like a protective friend, shielding me from this brain rape.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Not a single fuck was given.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

(theme song interrupts the Miz)

If ya smell what the Rock, is cooking!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Not sure if the Miz or Sylvain Grenier?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The crowd doesn't give a shit. What a waste


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

JBL over here burying Miz, lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose should kick this guys ass


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's like a shitty version of Hollywood Rock.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I smell a Jericho interruption


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

brb pissing


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gutwrench said:


> Trolling before the Jericho reveal.


I hope lol 

SAVE US JERICHO!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

It's an Actor playing an Actor talking about acting whilst he is acting


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is the most awkward heel turn of all time.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO nice joke.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Maybe Jericho will interrupt him


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Ha he's trying so hard to be Rock circa 2003.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> You want to know something funny?
> 
> I didn't even know Miz was gone. I thought he was jobbing on Main Event/Smackdown or some shit.


Same here!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)




----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well this has ended up being AAAWWWWWWWWWFFFFFFUUULLLLLLLL!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So the point of this promo is that we are wrong? Got it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz taking the place of Swagger as a heel now, I guess. There's no way Miz is face with how he's talking.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

I would rather have miz's dad


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jericho telling Miz to Shut the hell up!


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Yawn. Someone come beat him up. Next segment.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yassssssss


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCK YEAH MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Y2J !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

:bow:mark::mark::mark: SAVE US Y2J :mark::mark::mark::bow


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

FUCCK TO THE YES


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

FUCK.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Saw that comin...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here we go!


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Mark the fuck outttttt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay, they trolled.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

wooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JERICHO!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

JERICHO!!!!!' Shiiiiitttt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

YES


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

OHHHH MYYY


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's better


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 OMFG


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

YES KNEW IT


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

There he goes!


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Y2J , Y2J , Y2J


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

IT'S JERICHO :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

JERICHO!!!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

That fucking pop!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Y2J!!!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank God!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mostdopeglobal (Apr 19, 2014)

HELL YESSSS BRILLIANT!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank god Jericho.

But why are these two going to feud. UGH


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

GOOSEBUMPS


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

SAVE US JERICHO!!


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

BINGO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

JeriTrolled


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mother of pops!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go, this should be interesting.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was pretty awesome and I did not expect that at all.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Like I said, it's going to be Miz in the car, but Jericho will come out during his in-ring promo.


oh shit

:bow


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

RAW IS JERICHO!!!!!!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Y2J Y2J Y2J 

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Y2J


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you for saving us from mediocrity, Jeritroll.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh thank the fucking lord.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

BREAK THE WALLS DOWN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jericho v Miz at Summerslam?

Um....ok.


----------



## Iambic (May 1, 2014)

BAH GAWD IT'S JERICHO


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeahhh, no longer a face full of disappointment!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Decent save there


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

its sandow again lol


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES Y2J OMG MARK TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME OMG MY DICK SO BIG FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

SWERVE!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Meh. great but kinda obvious.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

This better be Jericho!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

lol called it


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Yeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Save us Y2J :bow :bow :bow :bow :bow
:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yato (Jun 23, 2013)

Y2J :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

YES YES, Y2FUCKINGJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

HOLY FUCK


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well played WWE, well played...

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Emotion Blur said:


> Hollywood Miz? Fuck off.



Oh... but The Miz was already Hollywood :curry2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

:lmao at people dissing the Y2J rumors a few minutes ago.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

We've been saved! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Y2J :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:jericho


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

HOLY CRAP :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

JERITROLLED!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well played WWE, well played.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

:mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally TWO good things about tonight! :lol :lol


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank the fuck for that! RAW IS JERICHO ONCE MORE!!!!


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

God, please, no, don't tell me Jericho is only back to put Miz over :O


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Jobbicho :bow

Y2JOB :bow


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

yessssssssssss :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Gutwrench said:


> Trolling before the Jericho reveal.


okay okay. had that feeling too. Was a pretty weak promo for the Miz, I knew he was better than that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jericho's back :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Lol they used miz to swerve. So he's been backstage all four months lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

This night has FINALLY been saved.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Listen to that ovation!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If this wasn't his 20th return, I'd be peeing my pantaloons.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ah ok. The Real McCoy.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Save us Jericho. Please. Compensate us for Miz and Cena on the mic.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:bow:jericho4


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BITW!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

If I gave a shit I would consider this a twist.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:westbrook5

Thank you for saving us, Y2J. And welcome back.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Y2J!!!! WHAT A PSYCH OUT. :mark::mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

where's that guy in this thread that called it? some rep is in order. 

JERICHO :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

HOLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT Y2J IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!! WELCOME BACK HOME JERICHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Business is about to pick up here!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Fuck yeah!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

How many times must Jericho save us


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jericho is the master of the trolling WWE. 

He's got a bright future after wrestling of throwing Internet curveballs constantly at WWE fans with fake pictures and viral videos


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

teach this jabroni a lesson y2j


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Y2J coming to save us all.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

I stand corrected, YES HE'S BACK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

So.... they legitimately said "Oh shit, Barret is injured. What's our backup plan?"


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

He won't say nothing.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Punk told them no again on a return?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Maybe we'll have something fun between these two.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

What is gunna happen I think, would be Jericho buries the miz, Wins the IC title, but then the Miz wins the IC belt after or something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JERI-TROLL vs BO-TROLL : D:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE'S BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Jericho's still coming out, relax.


I told you guys, how gullable can you be? :side:

The fact that this segment was on the hour should have been a dead giveaway.


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

Was half expecting Sandow dressed as Jericho with the way things have been going tonight...


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Goosebumpsssss


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

BESSSSSSSSSSSSSST INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN THHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE WOOOOOOOOOORLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Hopefully this isn't the start of a Jericho/Miz feud cos ehhhhhh


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Miz is seriously like an appendix we don't know why it exists but it does and we generally ignore it


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Gotta put Hollywood Miz over


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Fucking yessss!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I must be the only one who doesn't care about this return of Jericho.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Miz and Jericho fued? IC Title Battle Royal? :aries2


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

COME ON BABY!!!!!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Well hopefully this will be the first feud that Jericho actually wins since he's started returning in 2012


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

:jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2 :jericho2


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Best theme song of all time!


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Break the walls dowwwwwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem Y2J chants :banderas


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well played, WWE. bama


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Still one of the best entrance themes ever but still, I like my faves to not always wear out their welcome back.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Jericho is going to troll the crowd again lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The freed up some cap space with budget cuts and Punk off the books to bring back Jericho.

Thank god.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Jericho with he mic :durant3


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

:jericho4:jericho2:jericho3

JERITROLLED


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Need bodies for that IC battle royal
:ti

Welcome back y2j


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES Y2J OMG MARK TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME OMG MY DICK SO BIG FUCK FUCK FUCK


are you getting hard off this Y2J surprise? :cena5


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Please no Jericho vs. Miz...not that lol


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Face Jericho! He's back! Give him a title shit! It'd be better than what we have now


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

jericho about to do what he does, and get miz over again.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

The Ayatollah of Rock and Rolla...........


BAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYBAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Maybe a Miz, Jericho feud could go somewhere.. Maybe. I hope.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Real Rock N Rolla!


----------



## KansasCity14 (Feb 13, 2014)

Fuck this crowd 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get jelly, miz. Get jelly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The swerve was great but I think I might be burned out of Y2J returns.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Is he going to troll everyone again?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This was a great surprise for me, I had no idea he was returning


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Kinda feel a bit sorry for Miz though.

He must realise by now that he's never getting back in the Wrestlemania main event. Ever. :lol


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Miz? What a massive disappointment


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Listen to that pop. Kind of embarrassing for The Miz. Great for Jericho!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good one miz

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW has just ruined me forever.

Face Swagger and my favorite AE guy is back. 

I...damn.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those prison tattoos though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Getting old, Jericho son


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Pea-Tear-Griffin said:


> Was half expecting Sandow dressed as Jericho with the way things have been going tonight...



I honestly would have enjoyed that better..


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

SP103 said:


> The freed up some cap space with budget cuts and Punk off the books to bring back Jericho.
> 
> Thank god.


Except Punk's not off the books.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CHRIS JERICHO THE BEST FULL PACKAGE EVER


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ì`m the marine, dammit!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

"I'm The Marine dammit." :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is annoying when Jericho won't speak tbh


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: CODEBREAKER :banderas :banderas


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

PUT HIM IN THE FUCKING TITLE PICTURE


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

jericho looks disheveled


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Am i the only one who's concerned about how this will effect his podcast :/ jk


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:jericho3


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Love Jericho but the bon jovi hair needs to go 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love it.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

YES YES YES YES!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"I'M THE MARINE DAMMM"


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Selling like a fucking boss.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*RAwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww iS JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"I'm the Marine dammit."

Things I never thought I'd hear the Miz say for $500 Alex.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

jericho:jericho


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

He better not be back to job like last time. Put over talent yes - job to the stars no. If this is his twilight run then he deserves one more title run.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAHHHHHHH


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> The swerve was great but I think I might be burned out of Y2J returns.



Same unfortunately.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jericho going to do his best to save us due to the absences of Bryan and Punk and other top talent we give a shit about.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG Wyatt vs Jericho, Yes please


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho vs Wyatts, Yes!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wyatt vs Jericho :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bray/Jericho feud :mark:


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jericho is great, but this just feels like sprinkles on a turd sundae.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice bray gets y2j

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nevermind dat shit, here comes Mongo.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

There here :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Bray vs Jericho!

Oh MY GODDDDDDDD


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG YES WYATT FEUDING WITH JERICHO


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Wyatt vs Jericho. YES YES YES YES


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:mark: Now we can finally get that Jericho/Stephanie love angle.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wyatt/Jericho :mark:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Holy FUck!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES! YES! YES Wyatt vs. Jericho!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

YES


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

WAIT, There is HOPE!!!!!! Wyatt Family!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only downside to this is Jericho revealing more mid-life crisis tattoos. OH FUCK, LE WYATT FAM! :O


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

NOW THAT WAS IMPRESSIVE

how the fuck all 3 wyatts got in the ring in seconds like that

#magic


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I called Jericho burying The Miz and moving onto another feud too :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Wyatt to feud with Jericho? OK, that's better!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

JERICHO VS THE WYATTS!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wyatt and Jericho :wall :done


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> Ì`m the marine, dammit!


Like thats something to be proud of


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

BRAY VS JERICHO OMG YESSSSSSSS A MILLION TIMES YES

:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

A Jericho Wyatt feud :mark:


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

OH SHITTT

WYATT VS JERICHO

HOLY FUCKKKKK


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Fuck yes!!! Bray vs. Jericho!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck, triple swerve

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone needs to find Jericho a new hair dresser with that cockatoo haircut


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So miz was just a red herring back to the lowcard
:maury


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

YES! A DECENT FEUD YES!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Wyatt v Jericho I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's gonna be a lot of ass crack in this segment.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

On snap!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*And he's working with The WYATTS! Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Goosebumps babay!*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho back to put over the Wyatt's :mark

Reverse some of the Cena damage


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JERICHO already injecting life into RAW. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Logged on just to say 'SHIT JUST GOT REAL.'


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jericho's got no friends


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Ralphus run in

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Holy shit. This has been one of the most surprising raws all year.


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone on here loves Jericho. He's just a part-time jobber.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

admit it, you all sitting there mouth open jaw dropped at the scene we just witnessed

lights go out - seconds, only seconds pass..

lights come on.. all 3 wyatts in the ring

how?! where?! oh my god

MY GOD!

they are NOT HUMAN!!!


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

So is Jericho back for a while now or is it just a one night return?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Marking the fuck out.... Woooooooo yaaaah. Damn.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

If Cena comes to the rescue he's a puss


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Goddamn, this is gonna be an awesome feud. :mark: :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

OMG Wyatt-Jericho

YES PLEASE


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, that I didn't expect at all. They got me on that one, fair and square.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

why couldn't the Wyatt's do this to the Miz. 


They would have gotten so over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Peapod said:


> He better not be back to job like last time. Put over talent yes - job to the stars no. If this is his twilight run then he deserves one more title run.



give him his record 10th IC title reign, then let him put over Bray on his way out for the IC title.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz is back to irrelevancy, just as God intended. :lol

Poor Jericho, though. :'(


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

He came back to put Bray over properly :jericho2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I can dig a Wyatt/Jericho feud. The promos should be damn good.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Best Raw segment for weeks :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

WYATT2J? WHY DOES COLE STILL HAVE A JOB


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

He hit his head hard.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

So the Wyatts just saved us from Jericho. 

Something about what I just said didn't make any fucking sense.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Finally Bray Wyatt does something heel-ish :lol :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jericho/Wyatt! :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Hopefully Chris can benefit from feuding with the Wyatts. And random thought: does anyone else miss Chris with the long hair? I kind of do.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This feud has the potential to be legendary! Awesome to see Jericho returning to put over new talent.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

dougfisher_05 said:


> *And he's working with The WYATTS! Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Fuck yes! Goosebumps babay!*


:lmao


Good job by the WWE in doing something exciting and something that I didn't see coming either.


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

Now Jericho will do the job, Cena wasn't able to do..


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jericho came back to job again :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Y2J has become Wyatt2J."

And things Cole never needs to say again for $1000.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the (kayfabe) reason for this feud?


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

:cheer


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

ggd said:


> I don't understand why everyone on here loves Jericho. He's just a part-time jobber.


Best. In. The. World.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wyatt vs Jericho. I'm down for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GREAT segment. All we needed was one of the GOATS from the past.

:jericho


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Finally, heel heat back on Bray!!


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Wyatt2J :cole3


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Is Jericho-Bray too much wishful thinking?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The promos in this feud are going to be epic. Now there's 2 things to look forward to.


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

well someone has gotta put wyatt over after the cena fiasco.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Thing is, this should be for Summerslam, no?


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

And no Usos run-in. Amazing!


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought bray was supposed to be buried guys? Wasn't everyone here in agreement that he's buried and that he would be in a dancing gimmick?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Christ I am all for a Wyatt vs. Jericho feud.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Awesome should produce some good matches


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

At least Jericho will put Bray over and I can't wait to see this epic feud unfold.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wyatt-2J
Oh Cole you funny fucker


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Arcade said:


> People actually expected Jericho?


oh how silly these comments look now


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Who was that guy who said he's had enough of this bullshit, he's shutting this off and going to bed, and good luck to anyone who tries to watch the rest of this trash.


Oops!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The promo between Jericho and Bray is going to be :moyes1


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

"Guy's Y2J has become Wyatt-2J!" WTF? That doesn't even make any sense, Cole. unk4


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Atleast Jericho will treat the wyatt gimmick with respect as opposed to making stupid fucking jokes all the time.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

they.. are.. not.. human!!!

how did they get in the ring that quick?! from where?!

stop lyin you know you were shocked and wondering too!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Glucose.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah Jericho's gonna job again. But the feud should still be awesome.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Does WWE writers not realize that the Wyatt Family beating the shit out of The Miz would have been far more entertaining. 


Chris Jericho should have been used as angle to be a thorn in the side of the Authority. 


Damn! Stupid fucking writers, making WWE shittier with each passing week.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, he took bray's finish like a champ. should be a sweet feud.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And Jericho/Wyatt will be better than the wwe title program. So stoked. That was some really well. Wyatt looked fucking possessed


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

JERICHO vs BRAY. Thank you WWE. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dobba (Jan 26, 2009)

They bring Jericho back to do Cena's fucking job for him.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bray/Jericho? Yes Plz


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Right. We have had a crap fest. An abhorrent mess of a product.

Now we have 2 of the best talkers of the last 15 years going at it .

It literally is you get a lorryload of coal dumped on you, and yet there is a fat fucking diamond right in the middle of it.

Ladies and Gentlemen, grab your shit :


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Great One!..
:rock4
On the App..
:cole3


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This counter balances the horrible turn of events known as Cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. Made him look stupid.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Jericho's "put overs" are so insignificant when he has jobbed to everyone on the fucking roster
:ti

Feels like 2007 again


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to see Jericho's going to work with the Wyatts. For a second I was worried he was going to feud with Miz.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Y2J has become Wyatt2J."
> 
> And things Cole never needs to say again for $1000.


Anything.

Did I win?


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldusto said:


> It's an Actor playing an Actor talking about acting whilst he is acting



Seen what you did there. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Build this until Summerslam dream match. Jericho-Wyatt

I'm giddy


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Jericho will show Cena how to put over talent.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The GOAT against the future Goat.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Marking the fuck out!!!! What a fued this will be!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fo11ower91 said:


> I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. Made him look stupid.


It's the Miz, so they made him look accurate.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

ggd said:


> I don't understand why everyone on here loves Jericho. He's just a part-time jobber.


CM PUNK PART 2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Fo11ower91 said:


> I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. *Made him look stupid.*


I don't think anyone gives a shit about whether or not Miz looks stupid.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Fo11ower91 said:


> I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. Made him look stupid.


your my favorite poster on this site man

never fail to make me laugh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ggd said:


> I don't understand why everyone on here loves Jericho. He's just a part-time jobber.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Does WWE writers not realize that the Wyatt Family beating the shit out of The Miz would have been far more entertaining.
> 
> 
> Chris Jericho should have been used as angle to be a thorn in the side of the Authority.
> ...


Uhh cause there supposed to be heels ya know that's kind of how wrestling works


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

kinda lame that jericho is gonna job again, but this feud should be fun.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

yea he jobs, but he gets a few wins too, his fueds are pretty much always on point.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So Jericho is going to put over the Wyatts in order to make up for Cena not doing the same thing :lol


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol, The Miz basically came back for nothing. He got no pop & no one really cares that he's back. People are all excited about Jericho vs. The Wyatts.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Swagger/Rusev :mark::mark::mark:

Jericho/Wyatt :bow:mark::mark::mark::bow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Who was that guy who said he's had enough of this bullshit, he's shutting this off and going to bed, and good luck to anyone who tries to watch the rest of this trash.
> 
> 
> Oops!


Lucky for me, the stream I was going to watch of hearthstone the guy is taking the week off or I would have missed it LOL.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Fo11ower91 said:


> I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. *Made him look stupid.*


He is though.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

That was a nice segment


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Nevermind dat shit, here comes Mongo.


I LOLd at this pretty hard.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Jericho is going to snow bray how to be an old school.heel. nuclear heat

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't get how they can do something so right, and then fuck everything else up. I just don't understand...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Im gonna enjoy Jericho/Wyatt but Jerichos just gonna lose. Its painful for him to leave and return so much only to lose all the time. He's like Cena, on a losing end


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

cynical_ad said:


> Atleast Jericho will treat the wyatt gimmick with respect as opposed to making stupid fucking jokes all the time.


Exactly. The Wyatt Family needs some momentum back and not only will Jericho put Bray over big time, we all know Jericho is teflon--no matter how much he loses, the fans still love him. OMG, it's like the WWE had a good idea! Whoa...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah the Wyatts are definitely buried after that. :troll


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena show take a few notes from Jericho on how to put over young talent.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Dobba said:


> They bring Jericho back to do Cena's fucking job for him.


Haha, those are almost the exact words that came out of my mouth when the Wyatt's showed up.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> So miz was just a red herring back to the lowcard
> :maury


If Swagger is face, they need another midcard heel.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is why i love jericho he has no problem coming back just to put over young talent


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hirstwah23 said:


> Marking the fuck out!!!! What a fued this will be!


THIS!

Man I'm pumped.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh how I missed hearing "Welcome to RAW is Jericho"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

We really shouldn't have Battleground. Means we'll have two rematches at Summerslam.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

So excited for this :mark: Finally i can enjoy again watching my favorite wrestler in a proper feud. Thank you WWE.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Cyon said:


> So Jericho is going to put over the Wyatts in order to make up for Cena not doing the same thing :lol


not Rowan lol.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

legit marked, holy shit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, the welcome back committee.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

cynical_ad said:


> Atleast Jericho will treat the wyatt gimmick with respect as opposed to making stupid fucking jokes all the time.


No he probably will at first. That is kind of Jericho's character, but he will take Wyatt far more seriously and a lot sooner than Cena tried to. 

Jericho/Wyatt promos should be gold and their matches, if given enough time could be Match of the Year contenders. 

I know Jericho's returning schtick is old now, but damn when the Wyatt's music hit I legit got goosebumps when them lights came back up. Hell yes! 

RAW *was *Jericho lol


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I love Jericho, but hoping for something different this time. Another reinvention would be great.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz, Jericho & Wyatt all in one segment. Hell yeah.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fandangooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

At least he ain't fucking feuding with Sheamus anymore. Thank CHRIST.

Still, I don't know if it really does much for him. We'll see.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Im gonna enjoy Jericho/Wyatt but Jerichos just gonna lose. Its painful for him to leave and return so much only to lose all the time. He's like Cena, on a losing end


He doesn't mind putting new guys over. Unlike Cena. 

Hi Fangdingo.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"Cena Buried Wyatt"


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Anything.
> 
> Did I win?


Nobody wins. Nobody...


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

ggd said:


> I don't understand why everyone on here loves Jericho. He's just a part-time jobber.


That's his role now yes. He is also the first Unified champ. Multiple champ in promotions around the world. Universally respected in the biz. And after such a stellar career the guy is pretty much exactly what Bray needs right now. A guy he can feud with, put on good matches and out him over and give him a rub. That's why fans love Y2J, he gets how the biz works - you pay your dues, then you make your money then you return the favor and put new guys over.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wyatt's clearly not happy with Jericho disrespecting the star of THE MARINE 4 MOVING TARGET.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

fandango's boobs jiggle more than any other diva on the roster :


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Khali can set records for wins that only management cares about. Forget about the shit of Khali being a draw in India! There are senile politicians who like this crap!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

WHERE THE FUCK IS AJ.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ziggler will actually get a win tonight. Good.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

BOOGIE COUSINS said:


> kinda lame that jericho is gonna job again, but this feud should be fun.


Knowing Jericho, it was probably his choice to work with Bray with full intention of putting him over.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Summer Rae. 

But at least we're gonna seee the one true Based Dolph score a win over Fanny.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Shock horror. Another POP for Ziggler.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

At least Jericho is going to put over a proper talent. No more stupid Fandango shit, Jericho vs Wyatt will be worth it


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

I'M HERE TO JOB THE WOOOOOOORLD

I'M HERE TO JOB THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD

THINGS ARE EXACTLY WHAT THEY SEEEEEEM

NO CHAMPIONSHIPS ARE GONNA BE SEEEEEEEN


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

I properly haven't given a fuck about WWE since mania but this Jericho/Wyatt feud has me interested. Just don't fuck it up 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dolph, turn it down a notch. It's Fandango in the third hour dead spot.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Bray Wyatt vs. The Miz vs. Jericho wouldn't be a bad match, with the Wyatts numbering on Miz next week possibly would be a good skit. (We might even see some Miz acting skills unk4 ) But on a sidenote, Miz lowkey looked like Johnny Cage :booka


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Redzero said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS AJ.


With Punk


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

if Ziggles loses this...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

The Miz is back. Lets not forget about that, guys.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jesus, except for Jericho, this has been a snoozefest


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Ziggler wearing a generic shirt with a bunch of people on the roster.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Uhh cause there supposed to be heels ya know that's kind of how wrestling works


that explained nothing. The NWO were heels but they did a good job of cleaning out the boring superstars in WCW to eventually the delight of the fans who were suppose to hate them. 


The same could happen today, except nowadays shitty writers don't get the concept. 


and defenders like you are confused and try to justify these dumb storylines.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Redzero said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS AJ.


jobbing to punk


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

So is Summer Rae gonna get paired with Ziggler?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Layla looking good af tonight.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Fandango is like the PG era's Val Venis.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Redzero said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS AJ.


Bored watching a Cubs game with Punk.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

You know Jericho now has power to decide when he comes back or not and I'm glad he came to put bray over because he knows he is a talent worth putting over.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dolph ZigglerVerified account
@HEELZiggler
stand up comic. i wrestle to pay the bills. oh & former WWE World Heavyweight Champion (again) whatevs


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

AJ is never coming back! EVER! The WWE will push Eva Marie and other fitnees groupies who have no business in wrestling..............NO BUSINESS!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Layla looks amazing.


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> The Miz is back. Lets not forget about that, guys.


Yeah he deserved way better than to be overshadowed like that.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MTVDTH said:


> The Miz is back. Lets not forget about that, guys.


...I had already forgot.

I used to like where they were going with him, but last few years? no.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

CAN'T BELIEVE THE MIZ IS BACK!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler should win


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Fandango is like the PG era's Val Venis.


I was literally just thinking this. All he needs is that towel.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Sadly after we just saw Jericho come back to put over Wyatt we see the last person he came back to put over, and remember how they just wasted it


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>




What he did there makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

No Lawler they are chanting for Sheamus.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Looks like we have an epic Ziggler/Summer Rae vs Fandango/Layla feud coming up fpalm

Poor, poor Ziggler.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Layla's titties.
:yum:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

YAAAS. Finally. Ziggler and Summer Rae pairing up \o/


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Saw that coming, Summer Rae.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And there you have it folks, the next 2 months worth of intergender tag team matches. Goody!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Summer Rae is a thot


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler and Summer Rae? I can dig it.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Can we get Summer a Britney Spears gimmick?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That should technically be a disqualification!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damn Ziggy!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Summer :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

My boy Ziggler!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Summer Slut :jay


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hate shipping.


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

Layla looking great in that blue get-up tonight


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Now it's a love rectangle. Lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Ziggler is making out with Summer and Fandago gets to make out with Layla, I call that a Ziggler loss


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ziggler and Summer :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

vZigglers first match won off the zig zag


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

ZIGGLER. :bow


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow someone finally didn't kick out of the zig zag


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

That a boy Ziggles, in for a penny in for a pound my son!!


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Ziggler getting the pussy.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

This is pointless. People would rather watch Cubs baseball than this shit.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ring the damn bell!!!!!!


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Summer Rae you a hoe! :bigdave


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

No please don't pull Ziggler in to this shit so we get some variation of Dolph/Summer vs Fandango/Layla every week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I got a question, why they hatin' on me. I got a question, why they hatin' on me


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

And all of this, with the Special Olympics kids in attendance


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Was in 2009, but still, get rekt miz.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Knowing Jericho, it was probably his choice to work with Bray with full intention of putting him over.


Jericho mentioned on his podcast he would only come back to work with someone that excites him. He mentioned Cesaro and working heel against Bryan. He wasn't excited for what they wanted him to do at Mania. If they let these guys have some leeway this feud will be incredible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

5-Head and Romen Hair. Imagine that baby.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Summer and Ziggy would be a good team


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BAH GAWD KANG, ZIGGLER WON A MATCH!! :jr


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ok Vince. Barret's out, Brayn is out. Push Ziggler....


And holy fucking batman blondes! That girl is so fucking hot. I want Summer Rae in every segment starting right now. *


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I wonder if Fandango loves rectangles?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally a win for Dolph but please don't make him part of this story line


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Fo11ower91 said:


> I hate how they overshadowed Miz's return. Made him look stupid.



I was actually kind of looking forward to that hollywood vs hollywood type feud with those two. My Fiancee literally threw stuff at the screen when the wyatts graphic popped up. 

I like the Wyatts just fine, but they could have done something else with them. Face Jericho vs heel miz just seems like a better fit, and really could have relaunched Miz right.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can WWE trade Fandango for like some 6th round draft picks from Ring of Honor or a washing machine please?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer in dem boots. :yum:

And now she's making out with Mr. Ziggles to create, as Bradshaw humorously stated, a love rectangle. :lol


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Dolph gets the win and the hook nosed girl.

Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ziggler and Summer Rae? I can dig it.


Yeah, makes sense to me too. Good pairing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I love me some Summer Rae


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> 5-Head and Romen Hair. Imagine that baby.


:jordan5


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

exactly what Ziggler had been missing, a valet

This time, he gets to have a valet while being a face

Any other time Ziggler had a valet, he was a heel


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Fandango is a cool character and good worker, but i think they should have just left Summer rae out of things, and have her in another storyline. this triangle thing is getting really old, wasn't feeling the whole milk pouring week either. Ziggler/Fandango could have been an awesome match.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

muttgeiger said:


> I was actually kind of looking forward to that hollywood vs hollywood type feud with those two. My Fiancee literally threw stuff at the screen when the wyatts graphic popped up.
> 
> I like the Wyatts just fine, but they could have done something else with them. Face Jericho vs heel miz just seems like a better fit, and really could have relaunched Miz right.


Yeah I agree.

At least Wyatt might actually be a heel now where people will actually boo him.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> And all of this, with the Special Olympics kids in attendance


Bet they're drinking some Twisted Tea.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Nolo King said:


> That should technically be a disqualification!


Cockblocking motherfucker...


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why wasn't Ziggler wearing his shirt?


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Dolph and Summer vs. Fanadango and Layla at BattleGround.

Can spot this from a month away lmao.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Ziggler won a match:dance


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Ziggler is kind of hot...get him, Summer!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Is there anything worth watching tonight now?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like Ziggler is slowing digging himself out of his burial.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ctorresc04 said:


> exactly what Ziggler had been missing, a valet
> 
> This time, he gets to have a valet while being a face
> 
> Any other time Ziggler had a valet, he was a heel


There was a little bit of overlap between Zigglers face turn at Payback and having AJ (though she was still heel). But I see your point.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Barrett out!? FOR FUCK SAKE!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't think they're trying to put Ziggler and Summer together.

The purge 
Lucy 
Deliver us from evil


so many great dark movies coming out. 

:mark:


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

I guess there is no doubt with the Special Olympics kids in attendance, Cena and Reigns win tonight


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Waffelz said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Did they just dub in a kissing sound for Fandango and Layla's kiss?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

The Purge is probably one of the worst movies I've seen to date. No it's probably the worst movie I've seen.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

If you had been to any house shows or read any results over the past month you would have known Ziggler and Summer Rae were going to be paired together.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> The Purge is probably one of the worst movies I've seen to date. No it's probably the worst movie I've seen.


It had no budget. The sequel will be far better.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Her dancing is everything :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why do we need to see this again? Vickie's gone, there's literally no need to show this. It doesn't go anywhere or have any relevance to this show.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

STAR DUST


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

TommyRich said:


> I guess there is no doubt with the Special Olympics kids and attendance, Cena and Reigns win tonight


They're all hopped up on complimentary Twisted Tea by now so prob not giving two fucks like the rest of us.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rybaxel! And they don't have a jobber entrance!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes :Ryback "The Big Guy"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Steph's singing was horrible


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

These two jabronis don't get the jobber entrance for once?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Axel already dumping the singlet lol


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Stardust!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Much better when they have the beanies.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This theme is GOAT


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is why people smoke crack.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

MAH BOI STARDUST :mark: that fucking theme is too good


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why do we need to see this again? Vickie's gone, there's literally no need to show this. It doesn't go anywhere or have any relevance to this show.


That network-selling Cougar Countdown of course :vince5


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why do we need to see this again? Vickie's gone, there's literally no need to show this. It doesn't go anywhere or have any relevance to this show.


Gotta push that Vickie special on The Network - gotta get those numbers up!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stardust has an epic theme.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why don't they come out to Goldust's music? This Stardust theme is so generic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That stardust theme tho :banderas


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Again this match FFS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

DiGiorno PizzaVerified account
‏@DiGiornoPizza
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY PAPA SHANGO NEVER USED HIS MAGIC TO CREATE UNLIMITED PIZZAS??? #RAW
Reply Retweet Favorite More


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess someone told Axel his singlet looked stupid


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Time for a bunch of weirdos."

Should be the tagline to Raw.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Stop copy-pasting matches, jesus.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Crowd is dead for this stardust gimmmick. It just doesn't work. Or they can just turn him heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Star Dust face is what nightmares are made of. D:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This match again


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Stardust is the best thing about this raw


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

God Damn this StarDust theme :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh yay, I just love rematches from ppvs. Really telling the audience they should get the Network to watch them.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is the worst announcer


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

match repeats from the PPV. 


SMH. TNA really should reconsider returning to Monday nights. We need a wrestling alternative to turn to so we don't have to sit through repeats.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So has Cody been brainwashed? I mean, WTF? And those contacts are damn creepy.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow, we are doing this match again.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

One of these days someone is going to push Stardust off the barricade.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm loving Stardust...I don't know why, but i'm Loving


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously whos booking this shit? the show is horrible, i cant stand this.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Is there anything worth watching tonight now?



Superman and Aquaman vs Black Mamba and Malefic

Wonder who will win?


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

I like the Stardust gimmick but at least put him and Goldust up against someone else for once ffs


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol ryback took cody out in half a second.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

at least we get to hear that trap bass


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol at Goldust being the "normal" one now... funny.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Aw, damn it what happened to the Charlie Haas singlet?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

So I guess Curtis Axel ditched the swimsuit :lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

It's funny to see where Axel is now compared to where he was last year. It seems Cesaro will eventually suffer the same fate.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

:booklel @ JBL calling someone weird when he's been called out for groping rookies in the shower.

You can cut the irony with a steak knife, ffs.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> "Time for a bunch of weirdos."


When I heard that I thought Adam Rose was coming out. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Goldberg chants? fpalm C'mon, get some 'Feed Me More' chants.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> JBL is the worst announcer


Apparently you're not listening to Lawler


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope, at some point, there is a youtube clip mash up of all the times Curtis Axel yelled "YOU'RE NOTHING!" in the most uncharismatic way.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

I hate how Axel ditched the singlet, now he looks even more generic


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

so stardust is obviously mocking goldust. we don't know this yet, but it'll come out, maybe later than sooner, not sure when.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Feed Me Less.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

How long is this feud going to go on? Two pay per view matches not for any titles is about one too many. They just go ahead and move up The Ascension to give the tag team division some depth to have multiple interesting storylines


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

They can not show that clip of Steph singing and spinning, and then slowly winding down both, enough times. It's THE BEST.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol Big Guy


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cyon said:


> One of these days someone is going to push Stardust off the barricade.


I will enjoy watching the huge beating they receive from security.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

If I hear Michael Cole talk about someone missing someone wildly one more fucking time...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Dustbusters. Oy.

Anyway..


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ryback need to be in a comedy segment...the guy is gold


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There we go. Hope those Ryback chants stick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Feed Me More chants. :clap

Turn







face already and give him some title success already, WWE.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> match repeats from the PPV.
> 
> 
> SMH. TNA really should reconsider returning to Monday nights. We need a wrestling alternative to turn to so we don't have to sit through repeats.


TNA did exactly the same thing after Slmmiversary though. It's pro-wrestling booking 2014 style I guess. Although I suppose TNA can kinda be excused of doing that as they need ratings at the mo to get that deal with Spike signed. WWE on the other hand need Network subscribers so fuck knows what they're up to.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Cody should keep that theme even when he ditches the Stardust gimmick.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hartford loves Ryback, apparently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The crowd still wants to get behind


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Feed Me More is still over, hope your paying attention Vince, or is it McMandow now?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> If I hear Michael Cole talk about someone missing someone wildly one more fucking time...


He just said it again :cole


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

No better way to sell the Network than by having rematches from the PPV's repeated the next night on RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

These 2 teams fighting every week is getting dull


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat move from Stardust :banderas


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

ryback hyped to get those feed me more chants


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

New finisher?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So can we move past this Dust/Rybaxel series please? 

I want to see Stardust and Goldust work with other teams.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Their celebration is kinda incestual


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope they keep this stardust thing going on as long as possible


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is Stardust going to use different finishers each time he wrestles? :lol


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm loving how all of Stardust's offense is weird and out of the ordinary


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can Stardust cut a promo already?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Fuck off Rhodes, your gimmick is shit and your career is over once this shit ends.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I love this man! I know Dusty Rhodes is a proud, proud papa!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

LMFAO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All we are missing now is DustyDust.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look the ME, that no one cares about, wait Paige is getting mic time?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Paige promo time? Bout time.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Stardust in the cut that's a scary sight


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So can we move past this Dust/Rybaxel series please?
> 
> I want to see Stardust and Goldust work with other teams.


Are there any other teams?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AJ TIME!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ooh, AJ on her way? Please please please?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

AJ return in 3 2 1...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The lovely Paige is next.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Can Stardust cut a promo already?


In the ring promo I agree with.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: Spoiler



Can't wait for AJ to return.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lydeck said:


> Cody should keep that theme even when he ditches the Stardust gimmick.


Yes! This is way better than his old theme

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AJ Lee return imminent.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Are there any other teams?


Wyatts?


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Fuck off Rhodes, your gimmick is shit and your career is over once this shit ends.


Did Cody fuck your mom or something?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SP103 said:


> DiGiorno PizzaVerified account
> ‏@DiGiornoPizza
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE EXPLAIN TO ME WHY PAPA SHANGO NEVER USED HIS MAGIC TO CREATE UNLIMITED PIZZAS??? #RAW
> Reply Retweet Favorite More


Because you guys are a solid B- at best, while Little Caesar's, Jet's Pizza and Freschetta are all solid A+ players.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think Stardust and Goldust need a new tag team name. Any suggestions?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RM Dandy said:


> AJ return in 3 2 1...


I'm all for it.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Paige has a nice body, I like her skin color but her face is ugly. I think she's overrated because she's like the only pale girl that can wrestle.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Paige promo time? Bout time.


Huge fan of hers, have been for years but got a horrible feeling this will be a car crash. Prove me wrong kid...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paige <3


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I think Stardust and Goldust need a new tag team name. Any suggestions?


Dust to Dust


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

If AJ is pregnant, I doubt she's returning. I guess we'll see in a minute.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If Paige is turning heel, please let the Anti-Diva gimmick from NXT return.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Raizel said:


> Dust to Dust


I like that name, well done.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Has Paige actually done a promo in ring since the night she won the title? I'm struggling to remember if she has.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige will talk.

So... its gonna happen? :dance


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Here comes Paige


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This time AJ will do the interrupting.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> I like that name, well done.


I cant take credit. JBL said it at MITB. I really like it


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wyatts?


Wyatt family vs. Goldust and Stardust with mic time :homer


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:homer


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Raizel said:


> I cant take credit. JBL said it at MITB. I really like it


Really? I must have missed it, but it is a good name.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

btw: Another tag team match for Reigns LOL


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not hype for the main event at all tbh, meh.

They're gonna half-ass it, and it's gonna end in a dumb dirty finish (probably some sort of no-contest).


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Lets Light it Up!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Raizel said:


> Dust to Dust


Not gonna lie, that'd be awesome.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

bland ass paige


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Mute


----------



## ggd (Oct 22, 2013)

Been a lot of moaning over theme songs recently but Paige has a real good one.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dust to Dust is a awesome name


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Redzero said:


> btw: Another tag team match for Reigns LOL


So it's Captain Planet and Captain Hot-Tag together again


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Please be AJ, please be AJ, please be AJ, please be AJ


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Paige just take her jacket off to cut a promo?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige:mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Paige is shit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Paige promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Emotion Blur said:


> Wyatts?


I suppose. They'd need to actually win the titles first though I feel.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige <3


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

The 'prestigious' new york times best seller list :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

AJ please!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

She needs to stop laughing after almost every sentence. It makes her sound nervous.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

LETS LIGHT IT UP


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

racist fat transvestites in ponytails are more over than Paige.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That's her voice

ewwwww


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Paige should be called the Harpy for all her screaming.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Her accent sucks.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Snorefest. Turn her heel


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

I can't wait for AJ to interrupt and to see the look on her face when the CM Punk chants start.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder who comes out....

I will be a monkeys' uncle! She did come back!


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

A-C-P said:


> Did Paige just take her jacket off to cut a promo?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Maybe she is getting ready for AJ to come back


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Probably should have just kept quiet.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

My bae AJ!!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh shit...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good for the fanboys?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OH SNAP! Here we go!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

YEEEEEEESSSS :bow


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup yup yup


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

YES QUEEN AJ IS BACK WHAT THE OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Holy shit! AJ!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

AJ IS BACK FUCK YEAH!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AJ is back :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And AJ is back!!!!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

God damn it I've just been proven wrong.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice tan, AJ!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AJ is back


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh shit!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Actually happy to see AJ back


----------



## Ninja-Kitty (Dec 9, 2013)

Omg look, it's prego AJ Lee!


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG! AJ IS BAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Paradise Hero (May 27, 2014)

Look who's back!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Incoming nuclear CM Punk chants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kada :wall


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is not my episode :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Double turn coming.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AJ Lee!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh hey, it's Mrs Punk.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Mrs Brooks is back


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Why Paige is the WWE Woman's Champion I'll never know... #EndWWERacism2014


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.

Didn't miss the skipping I can tell you that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This bitch is still fucking skipping.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Holy shit! Is Paige a natural redhead?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the jumping jack Jesus!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

STOP FUCKING SKIPPING. Holy shit. No wonder people think you're 10 years old.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAAS!*


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

The vanilla midget of divas divion's back :mark: :maury

Pop level = Lance Storm

:maury


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

SHE'S BACK! AJ LEE IS BACK YES :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

LIGHT THAT SHIT UP!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

YESSS :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

So much for those AJ's preggo rumors.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

For someone who's, what, 21 does anyone think her voice is a bit deep?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

crowd suck so bad


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes! Yes! AJ IS HERE!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

First time hearing a Paige Promo, didn't know her accent was that thick lol.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally. The real champion is here.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

PLEASE NO CM PUNK CHANTS! PLEASE!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Jericho and A.J. Lee?! Oh man, they've added sprinkles AND hot fudge to this turd sundae!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool to see AJ back. Dem Punk chants tho.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

dat aj looking all tanned and golden


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Those are not the skips of a pregnant woman!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

AJ Punk returns.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

fuck yes


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Punk chants how predictable


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Good pop.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please stop with the CM Punk chants!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wish I cared, but with Y2J back...do you really think I give a damn? Aj ain't never gonna get cheered...just CM Punk chants. I feel kinda bad.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

AJ showing off that rock.


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Take your belt back baby!

Here come the CM Punk chants..bring him back to top the NIGHT!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Aj looks fantastic. Nice tan.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That's a nice new AJ shirt, looks like a shirt some some former WWE superstar, damn what was his name?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ugh.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Smh at the crowd chanting Cm Punk.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Is that going to be Face AJ vs Heel Paige?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aj's glowing. Punk's got a magical dick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh hey AJ is back! Lets chant her husband's name even though we know he's not coming out!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Raizel said:


> PLEASE NO CM PUNK CHANTS! PLEASE!


too late bro... :lol


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

AJ is supposed to be a babyface now.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

They0re trying to mute CM Punk chants :maury


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

how many fanboys just came in their pants?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ajscream


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Here come the CM Punk chants! :shaq


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it me or did AJ get even skinnier?


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

marks chanting cm punk jeezus


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Oh yay!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> So much for those AJ's preggo rumors.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

She looks super tan now


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

AJ is sexy as hell. And I usually love a girls British accent, Paige's doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aj brooks is back on raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Face AJ? Heel Paige? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This sort of seems like an announcement that she isn't going to come back.

Probably not though


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

She's a face. \o/


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

This fued would work a lot better if Paige was the heel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tan versus Pale!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Three fucking dream matches settled up in a single RAW :mark: GOOD JOB WWE!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Finally, my girl is back. Get this pasty ass chick A.J.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige sucks


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Is Paige turning heel....please god yes


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Paige is taller than AJ.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

OMG PAIGE ACTING SUCKS SO MUCH SHE IS BLAND


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Double turn incoming?


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

paige is just so much better looking.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

My dream come true would be a threesome with AJ and Paige


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

AJ soaking in that Chicago sun


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy shit Paige is bad on the mic.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Asian Persuasion is sexy ehhh, CM Punk is one lucky muh*****


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Again...... :fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This crowd is retarded

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Paige is showing us her Wonder Woman colors. :cena5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He doesn't like any of you. He isn't coming back. Stop.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige is turrible. Double turn pls.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat double turn.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes hopefully paige heel turn.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Why did you pause Paige? :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Paige maybe turning heel, wow, it is about time.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> :ajscream


:maury


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh god I feel sorry for Paige :maury


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Besides some crap filler matches, tonight has been good so far!

Swagger turning face against Rusev was amazing.

The six man tag was great. 

The Miz returning was okay, Y2J returning was awesome and the Y2J/Wyatt feud should be killer.

And now AJ Lee returns. Good god almighty.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Aj Lee acknowledging the Cm Punk chants :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Double turn! The seeds have been planted! The sprout is growing!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

damn AJ got hotter


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Jesus she's what 21 (AJ) and CM punk is what 34? 

Well gives me hope...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

cynical_ad said:


> This fued would work a lot better if Paige was the heel.



Hear the crowd, Paige is the heel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Are they really doing a double turn right now?


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Paige is terrible on the mic. The chants got her haha


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...Paige heel turn?


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Double turn with CM Punk being the star of this segment. Love it. Love AJ as a face.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I have no clue where they are going with this segment, but this is some really bad acting.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Aj brooks is back on raw




You mean April Brooks!


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank god they're moving away from generic babyface Paige. And damn aj kept a straight face through the punk chants.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"My sweet little crumpet"? That's pretty fucking adorable. :lol


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

This is bad.....


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

double turn


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This should just be the main event.
Fuck those other four.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If Paige loses :ti
This company :ti


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Paige needs to be heel she's not very likable


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Double turn.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

AJ have Punk accesories.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Babyface AJ and heel Paige please :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Jesus she's what 21 (AJ) and CM punk is what 34?
> 
> Well gives me hope...


 27.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> paige is just so much better looking.


That's if you like that vampire/goth look.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Jesus she's what 21 (AJ) and CM punk is what 34?
> 
> Well gives me hope...


AJ is 27.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Reptilian said:


> Three fucking dream matches settled up in a single RAW :mark: GOOD JOB WWE!


What were the first two?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Jesus she's what 21 (AJ) and CM punk is what 34?
> 
> Well gives me hope...


27, so yeah pretty reasonable age difference.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait what? They're doing a match? 

*WHY?!?!?!?!*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Double Turn???


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Double turn


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"okay"

Don't know why but I laughed.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Paige will cheat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can just tell AJ been fucking every single day in her absence.:lel


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

what about the baby?!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Paige is miserably bad on shtick


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time to get the title back in the hands of AJ, as things should be


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

what are they doing to the greatest diva of all time


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Take it easy on her, she's pregnant!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Paige needs some work on the mic. Best way to drown out the Punk chants is to keep talking.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Doesn't the audible Punk chants prove that they werent muted before despite all those threads to the contrary, they were just not that loud?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"Let's go AJ".


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I never saw a woman use a headbutt in WWE.
This is fucking awesome.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

DO THE GO 2 SLEEP


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> That's what I was thinking!



It doesn't really show for up to 15 weeks though. Assuming she got pregnant when the rumors started, she'd still be many weeks away. 

Then again, I'd never even entertain the thought of letting my wife wrestle while pregnant, no matter what stage it was.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match has more heat than tonight's main event will.

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Crowd hype!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

this is the first time the crowd has actually been invested in anything for the divas.

A Face AJ vs Heel Paige feud would be really nice


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

AJ has got quite the tan


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Cyon said:


> Why did you pause Paige? :lol


She will catch an almighty bollocking in the back for that. And Paige is as bad as I feared on a live mic. Fuck it, turn her heel, full anti-diva gimmick and let AJ carry the feud on the mic. This could be very good.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I would say the Prego rumors were false


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh dear :lmao


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Paige is so bad as a face...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at this crap


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

DOUBLE TURN!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Amber B said:


> If Paige loses :ti
> This company :ti


She lost lol


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Paige sucks :maury


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Roll up, typical diva win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sad.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

PAIGE'S VOICE IS SO ANNOYONG GLAD SHE LOST


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

SHIT FUCK SHIT FUCK


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

DAT ASS ON THE ROLLUP. Fuck i missed AJ


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was sudden.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:LOL :LOL


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yea


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

TaylorFitz said:


> 27, so yeah pretty reasonable age difference.


They're noth grown adults


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn, AJ is over.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This is going to be a really good feud


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

She's baaack, AJ is champion again!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol that was easy :


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Aj and dat supper tanned. :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What? Why not have a long feud? Makes no sense


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, this company :lmao


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

With a roll-up.

This company :haha


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that was only done to make CM Punk happy


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks for keeping the title warm for AJ, Paige!!!!!!!! :jay2


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How does it feel to be AJ's transitional champion?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

This division is HILARIOUS :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

lolwut


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lame as fuck.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

So the rumors about Vince not being favorable of Paige are true...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LMAO.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

HAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

Arrive. 
Win Belt. 
Leave. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

MTVDTH said:


> DO THE GO 2 SLEEP


Punks not retired lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

da fuck?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

You gotta be shittin me :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AJ's a 2-time champ!

Congrats to Punk's diminutive waifu.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, looks like I won't be paying much attention to the diva's division anymore.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm outraged


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao paige just keeping dat title warm while aj honeey mooned with punk


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige is buried. She will never get over with the fans after this.

Doesn't matter because she sucks anyway.


----------



## TheWK90 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for keeping it warm, bitch.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

FUCK YES


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

:maury :maury :maury :maury :Jordan :Jordan :Jordan :HA :HA :HA :HA :LOL :LOL


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

This company :ti


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck yeah Paige's shit irrelevant reign is over.


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

:mark: SHE'S GOT THE BELT BACK :mark:


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:maury

Cue the shovel

It was nice knowing you Paige


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That left a bad taste in my mouth. WWE gonna bury the rest of the diva's division for her again? No thank you. 

I'll take Naomi vs Cameron over this girl again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WoooooooooooooooooooooooW! She got it back!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How does it feel to be AJ's transitional champion?


A transitional champ to herself :lmao


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:jordan4


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Well...at least this now confirms that Aj Lee isn't pregnant.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well that accomplished...absolutely nothing. Unless the objective was to turn Paige heel. Or make her irrelevant. Or whatever.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And AJ brings that DIVAS TITLE back to Jersey. :mark: :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

:shitstorm


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

OMG


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

AJ LEE :mark:


----------



## Swa9ga (Jan 3, 2012)

Best Diva in the busines with the Title...

Awesome RAW


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Can we have a real match between these two already? Shit...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ohhh and the WWE just "re-buried" their entire divas roster :lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Please please please have Paige snap and destroy AJ...


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

YES! Get her Pale ass outta here.... NEW CHAMP, The hot asian chick! :shaq2


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This feud will be EPIC!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Fuck this shit


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

aj is probably taking the belt to cm punk lulz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Nothing was accomplished with that :lmao
I just :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

:lmao :lmao :lmao who's the poster that made the divas division is dead without A.J. thread.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

With how good this episode was, I am somewhat worried the main event is going to bloooooow..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Well there goes the divas division down the pan..


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for keeping my Title Warm- Aj Lee :lel


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Transitional champion for the person she took the title off :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Paige title reign wasn't working, so starting over with her is probably a good idea.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Finally. The real champion shows how it's done. Best match on Raw. Excellent booking. Hopefully we'll finally see some personaity from Paige. And we actually did. Now she can chase and really get over. Great call.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How does it feel to be AJ's transitional champion?


Ahem, AJ's BITCH.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

[email protected]! this nicotine addiction. Missed RVD's returned a few months ago, now i missed AJ's return and a title change! and i was just thinking this a a weak raw except for this last hour, this has been a really good Raw pretty much, from what i hear, not watching intently.


----------



## RobVanDingus (Aug 20, 2013)

POETIC JUSTICE PUT IT IN A SONG, ALRIGHT


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

"She has her baby back..."

Cole trolling hard there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Good stuff. Should be a good feud.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

well, we will definitely get a rematch and possibly a double turn


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I PICKED AN AWESOME DAY TO START WATCHING RAW AGAIN. AJ LOOKED AMAZING BTW< MORE GORGEOUS THAN EVER, IDK IF SHE CHANGED HER MAKE UP OR WHAT. HOPEFULLY SHE CAN BREAK THE RECORD FOR MOST REIGNS


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

actually i like this
we will get a real divas title feud now


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

That was a curveball...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why does the WWE hate us?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

ICW turning in Page for AJ. :lmao


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow so Vince really hasn't been feeling Paige's rain. Don't blame him she's garbage


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

I hate AJ lee. She's horrible.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

People will complain, but this is good booking. Paige wasn't ready this could give her a chance to have some character development and turn badass and not flop around with some shitty suck up nice girl character. Paige to be a badass angry heel plz.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Xevoz said:


>


:maury

Poor brits.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Adam Rose is relegated to week-long feuds and shilling shit, Emma's been gone for a weeks and now Paige has lost the title. I guess Dunn's master plan coming together nicely. :\


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

5 stars match with 5 minutes from Reigns.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

hope reigns puts the swerve on cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then.....pretty crazy RaW tonight!


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

cookiepuss said:


> AJ has got quite the tan


Women typically tan hardcore for a wedding


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

This is actually hilarious. Good stuff, aside from paige on the mic. for some reason she can play a character in the ring, but not so much on the mic.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Well if Paige does end up turning I hope heel Paige is better than her face run.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice to see that Paige is turning heel. Her persona probably fits better as a heel than a face.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Meh kind of random and odd tbh. But I guess AJ as a face and Paige as a heel may work. We'll see.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

AJ vs Paige
Swagger vs Rusev
Jericho vs Bray Wyatt

Battleground is going to be so fucking awesome :mark:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fuck divas :maury


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

witchblade000 said:


> Paige is taller than AJ.


Everyone is taller than AJ...except the midgets. :dance


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Lel now i remembered why hated aj, she is awfully anoying


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Maybe paige will be better on the mic as a heel. Fuck I hope, she can't talk for shit as a face.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

You guys are clueless if you think this is a burial of Paige. She was buried from the moment she won the title because WWE was dumb enough to give her the title on her fucking debut.

Oh well. Regardless, the feud that they have should be great. Hopefully it lasts longer than a mother fucking month. Looking forward to seeing a face Aj Lee again.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

This just proves that AJ is Vince's girl. She's the only one he has faith in. The rest don't compare.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Maybe AJ can get Phil to come back


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Enjoying the butthurt of Paige marks more than AJs win. Hehe.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice way to build up your young divas WWE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

I am interested in this feud though.


----------



## AlexMarth (Feb 1, 2007)

So happy I didn't went to sleep after the miz


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Both brits lost their belts tonight.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Reaper said:


> Finally. The real champion shows how it's done. Best match on Raw. Excellent booking. Hopefully we'll finally see some personaity from Paige. And we actually did. Now she can chase and really get over. Great call.


Paige really should have been heel with her hard hitting boring offense (albeit her finishers) and all that yelling she did.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

people uses the word "buried" too much


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

poor paige wwe gave her nothing to work with at all

none of the heels had any heat
they gave her zero mic time
took away her anti-diva character from nxt

ah well hopefully this is them hitting the reset button


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so glad that my favorite WWE diva is back


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

well at least they are setting up for summerslam: Cena/Brock, Jericho/Wyatts, AJ/Paige, Orton/Reign, maybe Rollins/Ambrose.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> :maury
> 
> Poor brits.


Are u sponsored by Maury...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now a Reigns match.
I fucking can't.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol, Paige's reign was a transitional reign if I've ever seen one. It's like she was just holding onto the title until AJ came back. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> With how good this episode was, I am somewhat worried the main event is going to bloooooow..


Meh it's been boring. Except for Jericho's return. And a couple of good matches.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Surprised Brits even care, nobody likes Norwich.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL at Reigns match with 5 minutes left.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This really wasn't a bad decision. There was no where to go but down for Paige. This double turn gives Paige a freshness, and it gives Paige something to chase now.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The other issue with this is that AJ has already dominated the division and there are no real contenders out there for her.

Very weird booking.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Nice way to build up your young divas WWE :lmao :lmao :lmao


I realize the booking was pointless, but AJ is a "young diva" still.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

It took AJ coming back for Paige to finally look dominant in a match only to lose the title. Oy. Hopefully she'll go heel now.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

"She has her baby back"

goddamn it Cole :lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, okay then


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TheGMofGods said:


> You guys are clueless if you think this is a burial of Paige. She was buried from the moment she won the title because WWE was dumb enough to give her the title on her fucking debut.


The term "buried" and "burial" has lost all meaning on this forum.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Paige was a bit of a failure, sadly. But jesus, at least build it up. Hopefully we get face AJ v heel paige at Summerslam.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Time for more Cena :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

But for real, how does WWE expect to let any of their divas grow when this was literally like the first promo Paige cut on the main roster that was longer than a minute? I honestly don't care about the diva title picture, but this really doesn't help at all.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And now we have the eater of pushes and the king of the hot tag. Can they just get Y2J back out there?


----------



## Fo11ower91 (Apr 25, 2014)

I can't believe that just happened. They just made the divas division even worse by not making AJ win it at a PPV or something. She just buried Paige.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Con27 said:


> Well if Paige does end up turning I hope heel Paige is better than her face run.


To be honest, the smattering of heel she showed in that match was the absolute most interested I have ever been in Paige. And AJ is SUPER over, so a ruthless, heel Paige might actually get legit amounts of heat.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CGS said:


> Fuck divas :maury



Where do I sign up? :cena5


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

TheGreatBanana said:


> This just proves that AJ is Vince's girl. She's the only one he has faith in. The rest don't compare.


Maybe it was a ploy to get on Punk's good side.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bo Dallas is the only NXT members with some love. Rose, Paige and Emma are simply lost.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige heel turn. Antidiva character will be back


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

It was confirmed. Paige only won the title cause of AJ's break. Probably the plan along for her was to debut as a heel anti-Diva and now they can do it properly. Enough witn Alicia, Naomi, Bellas to fight for the title.


----------



## TheFlyingGoat (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, that was an interesting raw. Skipping the main event cuz its gonna suck, but otherwise some real surprising moves. :clap


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

CM Punk is gonna interrupt the main event. Declaring his siding with HHH and is entered into the Fatal 5 Way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If you want to KILL BUYS AND RATINGS, just put Kane on TV.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

I hardly doubt anything is going to come out of this. Even if the long term plan was to build some sort of Paige/AJ Feud, why not (you know) actually build it? Slowly turn Paige heel by making her run away like a chickenshit heel everyweek and then put the strap on AJ.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The devils favorite jobber!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Paige has got the ring skills, but no mic skills as a face that I can see. It just wasn't working. This could be the best thing for Paige since so far it looks like a double turn. Paige is better suited as a heel. I look at her and it's all I see. And AJ is her best opponent since between them both they've beaten everyone numerous times.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This match is going to suck.

:cena4


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

TripleG said:


> The Paige title reign wasn't working, so starting over with her is probably a good idea.


This, she goes a bit mental, starts beating the living shit out of other Divas, never talks. Like her NXT character basically. Either that or she'll be TNA Knockout champ this time next year working matches with Gail Kim and comparing notes on having your WWE career ruined by winning the title on debut.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Give aytch a headset damnit


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Why does it seem like the main event is the worst part of most episodes of RAW?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Arrive
Three moves of doom 
Leave


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if they're going to do Cena vs Triple H at SummerSlam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Bo Dallas is the only NXT members with some love. Rose, Paige and Emma are simply lost.


Rollins?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Someone make a gif of that HHH smile. :lmao


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> If you want to KILL BUYS AND RATINGS, just put Kane on TV.



I'll gladly help kill the ratings. I'm turning this shit off.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Nolo King said:


> The other issue with this is that AJ has already dominated the division and there are no real contenders out there for her.
> 
> Very weird booking.


setting up a double turn: heel paige vs face AJ. Gives Paige something to chase


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Why do they need to refer to Kane as "the demon kane" and not just fucking "kane". It's like when they say "The battleground pay per view" instead of just "at Battleground".


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I always figured Paige to be the girl who tried so hard to be loved by fans, then AJ comes back and steals her thunder and it pisses Paige off. Pretty simple really.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Reaper said:


> Finally. The real champion shows how it's done. Best match on Raw. Excellent booking. Hopefully we'll finally see some personaity from Paige. And we actually did. Now she can chase and really get over. Great call.



hahaha, you expect the clowns in creative to do something with divas?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

The diaper, Randy Orton!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I always forget Orton is still employed until he comes out


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

I like it. Great to have AJ Lee back. I love Paige, but I don't think she is getting the reactions they were hoping like she had in NXT. The fans were bound to back AJ, so why not work towards a heel Paige? As long as these two get some in-ring time against each other at future PPVs, no matter the result I will be a happy guy.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

More like:

Arrive
Hot Tag
Leave


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Screw the lame main event. I'm more than satisfied with this RAW so i wont even bother


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Rollins?


Yeah, you're right. Hope his booking keep good.
Big E is other that is lost.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We show blood on RAW now?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Headliner said:


> If you want to KILL BUYS AND RATINGS, just put Kane on TV.


Interesting fact, Kane Main Event :dance the last 3 PPV and goes for his 4th


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ouch, Randy's headwound looks painful.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/champions



VACANT IS BACK! Intercontinental Title Champion baby!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But for real, how does WWE expect to let any of their divas grow when this was literally like the first promo Paige cut on the main roster that was longer than a minute? I honestly don't care about the diva title picture, but this really doesn't help at all.


Yeah, I feel that the NXT divas are better off in NXT than the main roster.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Why do they need to refer to Kane as "the demon kane" and not just fucking "kane". It's like when they say "The battleground pay per view" instead of just "at Battleground".


That's how we roll IN THE YEAR 2013.

EDIT: I forgot its not 2013 lol


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

A staple for every title reign...a title reign for every staple


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Cena to sell a hard whip to the turnbuckle like a triple powerbomb ass fuck in 3..2...1..


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But for real, how does WWE expect to let any of their divas grow when this was literally like the first promo Paige cut on the main roster that was longer than a minute? I honestly don't care about the diva title picture, but this really doesn't help at all.


I honestly think this was the best thing that could have happened to Paige. I don't think she works as a face, but I really think she could get a ton of heat working as a heel with AJ, who is clearly VERY over.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait....Ambrose never came out tonight??? That one backstage promo????

Balls


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice staples, Randy.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Reigns as the last entrant? :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> This match is going to suck.
> 
> :cena4


I am afraid so, I am not even sure Orton is going to get in the ring with his head stapled up. I don't actually see this even being a match, expect Fuckery.


Did the "Champ" just come out before Reigns..


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You're going to tell me that Reigns comes out AFTER the Champion.... JOHN CENA?! LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns is more protected than me getting ready to bang Sasha Grey.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Orton is the only reason why I'm watching the main event.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns with dat 8 minute match.
5 snowflakes.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The Champ is Here :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This show kinda went by fast.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Reigns even gets to come out after Cena? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He needs to stop rockin the titles like that...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Okay, i hate Cena and all, but shouldn't he come out after Reigns?


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Awful pop for Reigns


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Can Reins get some actual gear now?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

MEMS said:


> Wait....Ambrose never came out tonight??? That one backstage promo????
> 
> Balls


He'll come out after this match when Rollins tries to cash in.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Kane and Orton telling Cena they don't have a problem with him


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

Reigns needs to come in the ring normally. He has to be sick of getting molested by random people in the crowd every time he needs to enter.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

You people actually are SURPRISED with this Paige heel turn thing? :lmao

If you watched those Backstage Fallout videos and the way she's been acting recently, you can tell that shit was building up to this moment. I'm not gonna say I'm smart or anything, but if you watch those videos, it's not hard to notice that she was showing some heel-ish traits with her constantly complaining about not being a fluke and all this stuff.

But :lol + :mark: at the same time with this AJ return. I DID NOT expect that shit.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Only one question left to answer - who gets the hot tag to hit their moves of doom?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What's up with the Matt Hardy pants?


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

I really didn't want John Cena to win the MITB but I guess it was best for business... :lenny2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Can I just say that the little girl in the audience walking up to touch Reigns was adorable?


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:done at the Linda McMahon campaign sign


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Okay, i hate Cena and all, but shouldn't he come out after Reigns?


They're breaking us in because this is how it's gonna be for the next few years. :ex:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

That Linda for Senate sign :ti


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

BigSillyFool said:


> Only one question left to answer - who gets the hot tag to hit their moves of doom?


Reigns. Then Cena looks intimidated and it gives him odds to overcome.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol at title holder not coming out last

What else is new?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

What are the odds that cena gets beat down for fifteen minutes and hot tags reigns for a shitty pop.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WOAT main event.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena just looks like a geek when he is the top face but Reign is more over
:ti
I LOVE IT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns is the Undertaker/The Rock
Dean Ambrose is Stone Cold
Seth Rollins is Jeff Jarrett :cena5


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

Coming to the ring through the crowd and flicking your hair does not constitute a fucking character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns needs to get some singles experience instead of all these tags. Time to go to Christian mingle.com.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> This match is going to suck.
> 
> :cena4


Cena is the best worker out of them. Should be a Reigns face.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey look who starts the match on the apron :reigns "Mr. Hot Tag"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

GRRRRRR ROMAN I HATE YOU SO MUCH THAT IM GONNA GIVE A TITLE SHOT IN A FATL 4 WAY :HHH2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Can Orton start randomly spitting rhymes in the ring again? Coke Orton is the best kind of Orton.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Vicky your fired for letting Roman Reigns earn a shot at the title. One week later. Gives reigns another title shot. Wtf WWE.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Smilie please


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena no sold that fucking hip toss :lmao


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav (Jan 3, 2014)

It's going to be funny if Reigns becomes an established top star like Cena and everyone will turn on him for the new up and coming star.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Cena just looks like a geek when he is the top face but Reign is more over
> :ti
> I LOVE IT



Reigns is more over than Cena?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok I was wrong, Orton's in the ring and you can see those staples reflecting the light from the arena though.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Awesome 1 said:


> Vicky your fired for letting Toman Reigns earn a shot at the title. One week later. Gives reigns another title shot. Wtf WWE.


:vince


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> He needs to stop rockin the titles like that...


It's the way thugs wear them, n!gga. :cena5


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

What a Raw. Y2J Miz Khali and AJ return. Returnamania. Cena vs Orton lol even in a tag match. The Demon Kane...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Orton "look at the staples!" :HA


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

This match will go - passion of the cena-hot tag to reigns- superfriendswinlol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY IS KANE INVOLVED IN STUFF?!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think reigns is wearing pants I may have bought at hot topic 13 years ago...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When Cena turns heel to face Reigns at Mania
:banderas


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

This poor match has to follow AJ returning. I don't envy them.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Hope we dnt get a winner in this break......


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

RM Dandy said:


> Reigns as the last entrant? :maury


Quit using that fucking gif in every single god damn post.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena is a 15 time champion. The WWE gives out title reigns like they are tic tacs!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome 1 said:


> Vicky your fired for letting Toman Reigns earn a shot at the title. One week later. Gives reigns another title shot. Wtf WWE.


DAMMIT PEOPLE! IT WAS A WEEK AGO, SO IT NEVER HAPPENS! :vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I smell fuckery


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Can Orton start randomly spitting rhymes in the ring again? Coke Orton is the best kind of Orton.


Yessss.










STRAIGHT G


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Cena warrior princess


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Fucking genius :lmao Rather than have Reigns actually try to wrestle before the last 3 minutes they have Orton and Kane bitch out.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

lol at commercial when Reigns on the ring


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Reigns handled Kane just like the Undertaker would. Owning him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Eulonzo said:


> It's the way thugs wear them, n!gga. :cena5


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Roma Reigns in another tag match. They're so fucked when he has to go solo. Jesus Christ it's not even funny.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Lydeck said:


> Quit using that fucking gif in every single god damn post.


Its so annoying!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yessss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can watch that part all day. One of the best things he's ever done.
The camera transitions are smooth as fuck too like a Biggie video.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


>


Brilliant! :lmao


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> It's going to be funny if Reigns becomes an established top star like Cena and everyone will turn on him for the new up and coming star.


NOBODY IS GONNA TURN ON HIM





















WE ALREADY HATE THIS OVERPUSHED TALENT VACUUM FUCK


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


>



Tears.


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Cena warrior princess sign :lmao


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So are we just gonna ignore Cena no selling that hip toss? He got up before Orton :lmao

Also, if they put the strap on Roman before he works 100 single matches he's so fucked.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Roma Reigns in another tag match. They're so fucked when he has to go solo. Jesus Christ it's not even funny.


He's a face. As long as he tries to sell a little better he'll be fine. Fuck, I mean Cena thrived for 10 years with five moves and not knowing how to sell.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> I can watch that part all day. One of the best things he's ever done.
> The camera transitions are smooth as fuck too like a Biggie video.


Cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

** With HBK theme**
He is just a Hot Tag Boy! Hot Tag Booooy! He can't at solos, SOLOOOOS. :reigns


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

weProtectUs said:


> Why does it seem like the main event is the worst part of most episodes of RAW?


where have you been it has been like this since the beginning of time

attitude era mainevents sucked wind aswell


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

How you can spend over a year teaming with Rollins/Ambrose especially Rollins and not even improve a little bit in the ring is beyond me


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Those Matt Hardy fat pants are distracting like hell.


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

The way Cena rocks his 2 Championship belts is gheyyyyy!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Ambrose to interfere plz.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

almostfamous said:


> He's a face. As long as he tries to sell a little better he'll be fine. Fuck, I mean Cena thrived for 10 years with five moves and not knowing how to sell.


Cena actually knows what he's doing outside of those five moves though, he might no-sell everything and want to use the same formula but he does understand how to wrestle. Reigns is just 3 moves over and over and over again.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

sharkboy22 said:


> So are we just gonna ignore Cena no selling that hip toss? He got up before Orton :lmao


The only thing he sells is merchandise, you know the drill.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yessss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for that first single to drop


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The AJ/Paige match got a better crowd reaction than this match.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> ** With HBK theme**
> He is just a Hot Tag Boy! Hot Tag Booooy! He can't at solos, SOLOOOOS. :reigns


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

lol at cena shouting to reigns "reach out! cmon, just reach out!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good guy John, coaching Reigns in the match. :cena3


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> How you can spend over a year teaming with Rollins/Ambrose especially Rollins and not even improve a little bit in the ring is beyond me


He's actually somehow managed to regress.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

TJC93 said:


> How you can spend over a year teaming with Rollins/Ambrose especially Rollins and not even improve a little bit in the ring is beyond me


He's pretty. He didn't need to.
I guess. That's what Vince says.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> So are we just gonna ignore Cena no selling that hip toss? He got up before Orton :lmao
> 
> Also, if they put the strap on Roman before he works 100 single matches he's so fucked.


its a hip toss. is he supposed to lay there in excruciating pain?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TJC93 said:


> How you can spend over a year teaming with Rollins/Ambrose especially Rollins and not even improve a little bit in the ring is beyond me


For the life of me I will never understand why people think Rollins was the best of the three.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

As much as I hate cena he at least has some stamina


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh look at that, Reigns isn't the Hot Tag guy in this match :cena5


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> How you can spend over a year teaming with Rollins/Ambrose especially Rollins and not even improve a little bit in the ring is beyond me


He has no incentive to improve. He is getting handed everything on a silver platter, why make the effort?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone else see that fly flying around? I seen it during the AJ and Paige segment.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I NEED A CHANCE THAT'S ALL I NEED A CHANCE

Cena :lmao


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

:bow


DoubtGin said:


>


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TBoneSuplex said:


> As much as I hate cena he at least has some stamina


Stop taking shots on Kane , His old now


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Punk, you lucky bastard.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Natecore said:


> its a hip toss. is he supposed to lay there in excruciating pain?


No, but he could have at least made it seem it did something.


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yum:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

LOL AT ROMAN REIGNS FACE LOOKS LIKE A GUY GETTING BUTTFUCKED AND APRECIATING IT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hollywood Drew said:


> The way Cena rocks his 2 Championship belts is gheyyyyy!!


Is it worse that wearing a world title like this:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Good Guy" :cena3 - The Eater of Pushes, even eats the "Hot tag" from Mr. "Hot Tag" :lel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


>


unk5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


Damn i hate Punk right now. Bastard.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose save this please. Pls, Ambrose, pls.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh fuck me. Reigns' pants.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> For the life of me I will never understand why people think Rollins was the best of the three.


In-ring?

Because he was.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


>


Punk lucky to tap that little body lol (Y)


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

the icon roman hardy


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> For the life of me I will never understand why people think Rollins was the best of the three.


Because Rollins is more versatile and exciting in the ring that Ambrose. His style is moresuited to that. Ambrose is a much more subtle wrestler. Psychologist, like Punk was/is/will be.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Overcommin dem odds!!
:cena5


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Reigns next pair of pants?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Cena burying Reigns for taking his spot at the hot tag guy. Damn you, Cena!


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


:bow :bow :bow QUEEN


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

All bitching aside, it's not a bad match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Super Champ Cena Going in :cena3


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

False hot tag. Reigns gets the real one


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You'd think Kane and 'em would know how to avoid his moves when they've been fighting against him for more than 10 years now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Reigns next pair of pants?


Raver gimmick confirmed.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still buzzing over Rusev/Swagger.


Oh and Reigns doing jack shit once again, what's new.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cena's a one man burial machine again...


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol at Reigns and Orton just leaving


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Orton and Reigns just pulled up a chair backstage to chill out right.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it worse that wearing a world title like this:


Sabin was TNA champ??
:ti


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Even WF is winded after the Divas match. We're going at about 1 page every 4 minutes as opposed to every 45 seconds.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Raver gimmick confirmed.


ROMAN RAVER


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lol fuck this match - reigns & orton


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Should have Rollins come out to cash in but Ambrose stop them.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rusev. Crush. Buffet. Then Bathroom.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

Look, Cena didn't no-sell the RKO!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Cena wins via DQ unk2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Here come the cash-in


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Enter Rollins. Then Ambrose with his shank.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's time in the match where everyone gets their shit in. 

Kane to beat the shit out of Cena, Rollins to come down and try to cash in, Ambrose to interrupt, Authority to beat down Ambrose, Punk comes out to save the day. Ok, maybe not the last two things.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Triple Khan just said Finish Him


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

"Not even Kane can see John Cena."

Of course he can't, he has a bad eye.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rollins comes out to cash in followed by Ambrose in 3.. 2..


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

KANE!!!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

This has been a pretty good Raw.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Here come the cash-in


Ambrose to come in after to stop it.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"One more time!" 

LOL!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cash in stop by Ambrose.

ONE MORE TIME !!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

One More Time :ti


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

1 more time :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"ONE MOAR TIME, ONE MOAR TIME, ONE MOAR TIME"


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

R.I.P Cena


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

"One More Time" chants :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rollins will lose at least his first two cash in attempts, courtesty of the Deanster.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LOL at the "one more time!" chants.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

One More Time! chant for Cena getting Tombstone Piledriven. :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:lol "One More Time" chant


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LOOK IN MY EEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEESSSSSS


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

finalnight said:


> I wonder if they're going to do Cena vs Triple H at SummerSlam
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Called it. The build is on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rollins time?

Rollins time.

lol Triple H hand signal


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

YES!!!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssz


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

THIS IS STUPID

Also shut the hell up JBL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

One more time!! One more time!! :lol:lol:lol


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Is it worse that wearing a world title like this:


I had totally forgot Sabin was TNA champ this time last year. Since then he's lost the title, then Velvet Sky and then his job. That's a shit 12 months in anyone's books.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

These fans truly hate Cena if they're chanting "one more time".

But RAW turned out to be pretty good after all.

Damn, Seth!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

So predictable.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow Seths walk was exactly like Punks when he cashed on Jeff


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

He'll cash it, but wont win it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dean Ambrose time!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

Omg, cash in? No way.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahahaha, I love HHH's mock concerned face.


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Cole: n..n.n.n.n.n.n.n.n.n..n.on.ono.n.onon.ono.non


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ambrose run in surely


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cole just pulled a LaBouf with all those Nos.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ambrose incoming


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ambrose inc!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

AMBROSE YOU STUPUID FUCK


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

AMBROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Dean is so fucking over.


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

hahahah 'one more time'


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cena's out


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Dat pop for Ambrose!


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck you Ambrose.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They worked me like a mark
I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I bet Cena gets up or someone will interfere.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ambrose :mark:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Why wouldn't Ambrose just wait until Rollins cashed in? Fucking hell.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

AMBROSE!!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fucking Ambrose.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This is Eric Young levels of selling an arm injury.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose could pass for a legit psychopath.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ambrose ruined that. ;[


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose helping Cena.

:ti


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

"You're an idiot" lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I was pretty excited for that cash in for a second, but I knew Ambrose would come in.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH FUCK OFF REIGNS STILL STANDS TALL HAHAHAHA


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Jesus

MOST OVER GUY ON THE PLANET INJURED - afk for a year. No fucking idiots put him with an nxt call up with an occasional hot tag once hes up for it

Barrets a no fucking brainer he can still do his bad news schitck

zigglers kayfabe gimmick is being legit buried now idk

But this is fucking absurd

Lispy the american who really needs speech therapy injures everyone "I guess we gave them the ball and they dropped it" No you fucking idiots lispy over there dropped them


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Hahahaha. "You're an idiot, Conner!"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH like "I'll cash it in myself, dammit!"

Matt Hardy is somewhere thinking "This could've been me and my pants"


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns coming in to spear :lol


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> They worked me like a mark
> I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


dude, really? you're telling me you didn't see that coming?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

One of the best Raws is recent memory. 

9/10.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Reigns somehow manages to come in for the hot tag even after the match is over :ti


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Teasing Roman vs HHH at Summerslam.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Summerslam tease right there!!


----------



## cynical_ad (Jan 8, 2014)

ambrose to come out and triple h to give the case back to rollins leading to a mach at battle ground for it.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: This staredown


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

HHH/Reigns will be a trainwreck :maury


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

And the countdown to Summerslam begins.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose be like "Fuck John Cena! We're top faces!"


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Awkward pause.... is the music broken?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why are they chanting this? Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Ambrose helping Cena.
> 
> :ti


Err, did you not see Ambrose's promo earlier?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This Is Awesome :reigns Believe That


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

Loudest chant I've heard in a while


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

"this is awesome" chant is overused as fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait did they just make a match or what happened?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

I think "this is awesome" has been used one time too many lately.


----------



## jscouser (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry but reigns looks abit slow when he does a stare down haha


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Whats awesome they are just looking at each other.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

You two wanna stare at each other any longer?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yes this is awesome.

Doing nothing but staring. So awesome.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty soon they are going to be chanting "this is awesome" for random Diva's matches..


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

This crowd smh.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Fuck you lames hating on this shit 

THIS WAS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Welp looks like we got the Summerslam co main event booked.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Now if Ambrose was smart he would of let Rollins win the title. Then when he fights Rollins it would be for the title.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That Raw was a million times better than last night's PPV.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

There is nothing awesome about that stare down, stupid crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

kokepepsi said:


> Sabin was TNA champ??
> :ti


Yea he had the title for 3 weeks. :lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena playing 3rd fiddle to Reigns/HHH Ambrose/Rollins

THANK YOU


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I must say, this was an amazing RAW. 9/10


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Err, did you not see Ambrose's promo earlier?


Yes. I did. Is that supposed to mean I can't laugh that the "lunatic" is now indirectly helping Barney the Dinosaur?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns getting that This is Awesome chant! FUCKIN G OVER!!


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Crowd chanting "THIS IS AWESOME" in a mediocre segment..whoa standards must have gone to shit for the audience


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome raw


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Definitely one of the better raws this year. And it ended with cena out cold. 

Also wyatt/Jericho
Rusev/swagger
Ambrose/Rollins 

Not bad wwe. Not bad.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Well deserved "This is awesome" chants. Definitely well deserved. Well done WWE. I was disappointed after last month but they redeemed themselves spectacularly tonight.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

One of the best RAWs I've seen.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH thinking how the fuck he's gonna carry this guy


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Why are they chanting this? Shut the fuck up.


Haha we hear a this is awesome chant like 3 times a show now


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This they'll save HHH v Reigns for NOC to entice Network renewals?


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Triple H looks like a boss with that briefcase

THE GAME should be Mr. Money in the Bank


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose and Reigns as the top 2 faces is ok by me. It sure beats the shit out of Cena and Sheamus.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LOL

I love it. This is awesome chants for the GOAT staredown.

So much salt from the Reigns haters. :duck


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> Yes this is awesome.
> 
> Doing nothing but staring. So awesome.


No one was bitching when they chanted it for The Shield v The Wyatts staredown.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ambrose is far more over than Reigns at the moment


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was awesome. The crowd was going nuts and they didn't even touch each other. There were a few spotty moments, but RAW turned out to be good.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh but when Wyatt's and Jericho did a staredown it was awesome but when Reigns and HHH does it it's not lol


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Swagger/Rusev staredown, Y2J return, Wyatt/Y2J kickoff, Reigns/HHH staredown

A+ Raw


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's amazing how every time WWE makes mistakes they can always fix them temporarily by throwing together a good card.
Cena/Lesnar
Reigns/HHH
Rollins/Ambrose
Jericho/Wyatt
AJ/Paige

plus whatever else

As much as they mess shit up, WWE is still the best at this


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

The "This is awesome" chant is so over used these days anything gets that chant.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This was a solid Raw tonight. 8.5/10 in my book


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheBkMogul said:


> I think "this is awesome" has been used one time too many lately.



I know. But it's all they have to work with right now. A new chant must be created in order to acknowledge when something is decent and reserve "this is awesome" for when something's actually awesome.

I say we start a "This is marginally passable!" chant for those occasions.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I thought there wasn't going to be a backstage pass tonight, it wasn't on the schedule, but guess there is one.

All in all, probably the best show this month, if not since the Raw after Mania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha, it looks like they shoved the post show hosts in the corner of someone's office

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Really good RAW. Although, I doubt I'd be saying that had Jericho and AJ not return. Also, WWE is trying way too hard to get Reigns over now it's bound to backfire. I get that the plan from day one was always to make Reigns the number one guy but he got over so naturally. Now he's just being constantly shoved down our throat. For God sakes, he's in a fatal 4 way match for the title for no logical reason. They just need to ensure he's always in the spotlight to the point where they could care less about it making sense.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

This Raw was much better than I expected.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I hope so bad Hunter is going to destroy Reigns at SummerSlam :mark:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

That's the third "This is Awesome" chant tonight? 

In any event, it's only going to encourage them doing HHH/Reigns for Summerslam, and that's fine by me. Beats Reigns becoming champ.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

pretty good raw. Lot better than it usually is.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

That was probably the best RAW in, what, 3-4 weeks?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Yes. I did. Is that supposed to mean I can't laugh that the "lunatic" is now indirectly helping Barney the Dinosaur?


Yes. It does indeed mean that.




:side:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Why wouldn't Ambrose just wait until Rollins cashed in? Fucking hell.


He did cash in, he got TNT


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns is already the #1 crowd favorite and his push has barely just started... this guy will be a Mega Star.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

ROLLINS said:


> Yes. I did. Is that supposed to mean I can't laugh that the "lunatic" is now indirectly helping Barney the Dinosaur?


So? That's not what they're trying to convey. Ambrose doesn't give a fuck about Cena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That 3rd hour of Raw was pretty good tbh.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Very good RAW

9/10

No complaints from me. TY WWE

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Very good Raw. Good matches, entertaining segments, and a good crowd.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

almostfamous said:


> This they'll save HHH v Reigns for NOC to entice Network renewals?



I don't think it would be smart for WWE to do that. That match has just GOT to be at Summerslam. An awesome Summerslam would be a better way to get more subscribers rather than adding to NOC while lowering SS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Yes. It does indeed mean that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, asking me if I saw the promo was a strange question.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Oh but when Wyatt's and Jericho did a staredown it was awesome but when Reigns and HHH does it it's not lol


yes because wyatt and jericho are both awesome while roman reigns is, welll... he... has the "look" i think


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Chrisley gonna end up on those AT&T commercials


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShaWWE said:


> That was probably the best RAW in, what, 3-4 weeks?


since June 2, when the Shield ended here in Indy.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

TheGreatBanana said:


> The "This is awesome" chant is so over used these days anything gets that chant.


Should try watching an indy show. The match that gets the "this is awesome" chant is the one that comes after the match that got the "This is awesome" chant which is also the match that came before the match that got the "this is awesome" chant.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He's talking about how RAW was tonight.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Sidewinder400 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars/champions
> 
> 
> 
> VACANT IS BACK! Intercontinental Title Champion baby!


Vacant looking to join the list of WWE Grand Slam Champions.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Reigns is already the #1 crowd favorite and his push has barely just started... this guy will be a Mega Star.


Good luck with that when the crowd chant the catchphrase of another superstar to him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

ShaWWE said:


> That was probably the best RAW in, what, 3-4 weeks?


I would say a lot longer than that. I'm usually not paying attention to Raw for the most of the show and that wasn't the case here. I guess creative got a memo that told them that Summerslam is coming and they need to stop sucking.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Now time for the REAL ratings getter.... CHRISLEY!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Reigns is already the #1 crowd favorite and his push has barely just started... this guy will be a Mega Star.


I actually think Ambrose is more over. The "This is Awesome" chant was for the whole ending angle, not just for Reigns and the staredown.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

*Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

I actually watched all 3 hours. I enjoyed everything but Cena making the WWE 2k15 Cover look bad. But

Rusev and Swagger getting pops was pretty exciting

Even AJ lee returning had me slightly flustered

Of course seeing the Miz and Jericho had me excited. And when the lamb mask came across the screen I spazzed

The main event was ok. Almost thought Cena would only have a 1 day reign but knew Ambrose would interfere. 

I give this Raw a C+ pretty decent show

I'm so sick of those damn CM Punk Chants too. Shit ruins the show. But I love how the stars aren't heckled by it. Face it that boring bitch ain't coming back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Yea, I agree. Not too bad of a show.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Agreed. Easily the best raw if the year.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Just goes to show you how Vince can really run this shit with just about anyone. It's been agreed upon by the majority of members that tonight's RAW was great, yet there were no signs of Punk or Bryan. Not trying to start a war here, it's just mind boggling how the wheel keeps turning.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

AngryConsumer said:


> Now time for the REAL ratings getter.... CHRISLEY!


Oh jeez. What's with that dude? I'm curious to who the real father of his kids are, because there's no way he's into women.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Revil Fox said:


> I actually think Ambrose is more over. The "This is Awesome" chant was for the whole ending angle, not just for Reigns and the staredown.


Nah, it was for the staredown


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

What sites do they stream raw replay right after???


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good show. Opener sucked, but stuff like Swagger/Rusev, Damien McMandow, Jericho's Return/Wyatt interaction, and the ending with Rollins cashing in/Ambrose stopping him were all good stuff.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Well, asking me if I saw the promo was a strange question.


Well, not really. Anyone would have thought that was the case with your post. It came across as if you thought Ambrose was saving Cena rather than trying to screw Rollins.

Soz, buddy.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Every time AJ is on screen she will get CM Punk chants, get used to it.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Yeap, I might actually go back and watch some of this again on Youtube. I know for sure I am going to find Vince McMahondow again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Show was in the middle..some shit moments ..some good moments..overall i'd say it was a C+


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Really good raw, the raw straight after a pay per view is always best as it sets up new fueds. Reigns vs Triple H stare down was cool but that match will be awful. On a summerslam card that could possibly confain Ambrose vs Rollins, Wyatt vs Jericho and Lesnar vs Cena it will be far inferior in ring wise to other matches on the card.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> Now time for the REAL ratings getter.... CHRISLEY!


Only a matter of time till he shows up on raw


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Lots of proming new returns, stories, and championship matches,

Wasnt hard to one up last night's PPV on the other hand.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Am I the only one who thinks those expressions Cody makes as Stardust almost scream "Look at me, I'm about to become a psychotic heel?" It's like his paint pattern makes his smiles look almost murderous... like Flandre Scarlet-esque psychotic almost.

I actually kind of hope he ends up feuding with Goldust next year. Maybe after he's had some time to get over, then decides staying in his brother's shadow is holding him back and needs to prove he's better... or they could just have him go completely batshit. He'd be really convincing.

Also, Ambrose's beatdowns are awesome. His expression when he jumps on Rollins is hilarious and he almost looks like he's actually beating the shit out of him.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


He's not that much more over than Ambrose. Ambrose got great reactions last night and again tonight and you could say that he got better reactions than Roman.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Now time for the REAL ratings getter.... CHRISLEY!


 That guy is such a piece of shit.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

The audience chanted This Is Awesome 3 times during the show so it must have been one awesome show . When was the last time we had a show where the crowd chanted this 3 fucking times??!! Bestest show of the decade. Im expecting this one to get 6+ ratings
+


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Roman Reigns only did one grappling move the entire match :lel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

*Best RAW of the year so far. The last 3 weeks have been outstanding shows. There were some fuckups like Kofi vs. Cesaro, but I'll overlook that for Jericho and AJ :banderas.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


I don't think that is the case really half the time they do this it backfires.. Reigns is rare accurance so yeah we will have to get used to it and i am all for it. The future is bright for WWE if they get there writers shit together with all the talent right now in the midcard to potential main eventer.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Well, not really. Anyone would have thought that was the case with your post. It came across as if you thought Ambrose was saving Cena rather than trying to screw Rollins.
> 
> Soz, buddy.



fpalm

Obviously, he did it to stop Rollins. I was just pointing out the irony in a character like Ambrose's *indirectly* helping a character who is the polar opposite of Ambrose's, in Cena.

That's all there was to that post. Literally.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


Because he's booked like an undefeatable wrecking ball. So the casuals (80% of the audience) will cheer for him no matter what.

Brock Lesnar rings a bell?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

and while we're talking about how good the show was lets not forget the fun little Rollins/RVD match after the opening segment. Tonight was an incredibly note worthy show. I'll admit they broke up the shield at the perfect time. The fallout is really fun.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


Or perhaps they just find Roman Reigns entertaining, and aren't concerned about things smarks always mentions.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WillMark4NewJack said:


> Only a matter of time till he shows up on raw



:vince


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

Swagger/Rusev FINALLY 
Triple H mocking Cena in the opener
AJ/Paige
Wyatt/Jerico:mark:
Rollins cashing in 

and Vince McMandow :bow:bow:bow 

Awesome Row


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

The key to this Raw being great was that they built some mid card feuds.

Rusev/Swagger was awesome.
Rollins/Ambrose was awesome.
Y2J/Wyatt was awesome.
AJ/Paige was awesome.


Battleground is actually going to be a great fucking PPV.
Fatal Four Way
Rollins vs Ambrose
Bray vs Jericho
Rusev vs Swagger
Paige vs AJ
IC Battle Royal
Layla/Fandango vs Summer/Dolph

Usos vs Wyatts Pre-Show



Somehow they built all of that shit tonight.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Had an AE feel to with all of the returns. Not going to lie the part at the end where Cena wasn't moving after that tombstone was a scary sight when HHH looked concerned and was trying to wake him up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Renee eye fucking the shit out of Ambrose
:banderas


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Wyatt/Jericho :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> I actually think Ambrose is more over. The "This is Awesome" chant was for the whole ending angle, not just for Reigns and the staredown.


Agreed, it wasn't interesting until Rollins and then Ambrose came out.

A lot of how over Reigns is depends on how he's positioned on the roster. They're not doing him any favors putting him in a match with Cena/Orton/Kane, and I think Ambrose has or has potential to build a more organic connection with the audience.

This doesn't mean anything of course since WWE has already decided Reigns will be a megastar.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> Really good RAW. Although, I doubt I'd be saying that had Jericho and AJ not return. Also, WWE is trying way too hard to get Reigns over now it's bound to backfire. I get that the plan from day one was always to make Reigns the number one guy but he got over so naturally. Now he's just being constantly shoved down our throat. For God sakes, he's in a fatal 4 way match for the title for no logical reason. They just need to ensure he's always in the spotlight to the point where they could care less about it making sense.


i honestly dont get you people you constantly complain how wwe doesn't book the new guys strongly and bitch about these start and stop pushes like what has happened to sandow,ziggler,wade,etc and most recently bray wyatt

and wwe finally has a long term plan with a new young up and comer who has been pushed very well since his debut and they haven't buried him and has been booked very well and slowly been positioned in main event programs to possibly win the title by likely next year and you guys now bitch he is being shoved down our throats


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Créole Heat said:


> He's not that much more over than Ambrose. Ambrose got great reactions last night and again tonight and you could say that he got better reactions than Roman.


What are the chances of them acknowledging that though? I get the feeling Ambrose will be another Bryan in that fans will have to literally hijack shows and scream at WWE for them to do something decent with Ambrose.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Renee licking them lips.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

show wasn't to bad tonight i must say


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Ambrose with the gold on backstage pass. Talking about a 2 month stint in jail in mexico. rofl


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


He's been Mr. Hot-Tag for over a year now. See if he keeps it up once he's by himself.

Pretty bleh RAW, nowhere near as good as last week. The first 30 minutes was good, Ambrose/Rollins/Wyatt/AJ was good, everything else was kind of neutral to bad.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Parker said:


> Roman Reigns only did one grappling move the entire match :lel


He did? I wasn't really paying attention to the match. I see people saying he wrestled the majority of it?


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Ambrose on the Network is fucking priceless. He spent two months in jail in a small Mexican border town! Only three things will survive a nucular blast: Twinkies, Cockroaches, and Dean Ambroses!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

AngryConsumer said:


> :vince


:vince$


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> Ambrose on the Network is fucking priceless. *He spent two months in jail in a small Mexican border town! Only three things will survive a nucular blast: Twinkies, Cockroaches, and Dean Ambroses!*


He said that? :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I love Jericho and Bray Wyatt, but I hate how he come only to job him but FUCKING Cena never do it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose. No fucking words :ti
Jesus Christ he's making the most out of this and Renee wants dat D. :ambrose

If you weren't watching the post show, you missed a gem.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

Show was awesome.

McSandow!
Miz Trolls the World!!
Chris Jericho is back!!
Wyatt vs Y2J incoming!!
AJ' is back!!
Nikki Bella's ass was amazing!!!
Cash in tease!!!
Epic stare down HHH vs Reigns!!
Swagger pop!!
Cesaro snaps!!
Solid Matches!!

Best raw of the year.....easily an A- show


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

It was a damn show. Aside from one or two issues, I marked out like I was a kid more than once tonight. I can't remember the last time that RAW held my excitement for a solid three hours. Swagger/Rusev, Bray/Jericho Rollins/Ambrose, Usos/Wyatts, AJ's return,Sandow's McMahon impression, HHH rapping and HHH/Reigns were all money.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

C+? This was easily at least an A-


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

I forgot about about STARDUST!!! I love the New theme and all. Lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor @WWECreative_ish · 1m
> 
> First @WWERomanReigns stole @WWEDanielBryan's roster spot and now he steals his "Yes" chant? #RAWTonight


Let that sink in a little..


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so how is miz going to factor in the y2j/wyatt?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns got no reaction during the match but one during a stare down. Hot tag=stare down?


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

My boys are all on top even while apart. Rollins being the arrogant heel, Scumbag Dean being the loose canon, "no sh*ts given" face and Roman badass Reigns. That staredown with Triple H :mark::mark::mark::mark:. I didn't think I cared about that match up until seeing them stand toe to toe. The crowd felt it in the arena too. Suddenly "this is awesome" chants are overused and uncalled for though :lmao:lmao .ok. 

Pretty good Raw outside of the shield guy segments too. I'll just name the things I liked

Loved the opener oddly enough, I didnt think I liked any Cena related promos, but it had its moments because of triple h and steph. & for that one minute Cena wasnt a cornball.

Wyatts go over AND get to feud with the Returning Y2J :ex::ex:

Y2J:cheer:cheer:cheer

A.J returning!!! and the double turn with her and Paige who desperately needed a fresh program.

Im actually happy Miz is back lol

Sandow Vince impression was pretty good before the segment went to hell

Bad news about Barett though! no pun intended. really sad to see this guy have to leave again.

Oh yeah Jack Freakin Swagger getting "lets go Swagger" chants! happy for him, for the first time in his career I care about him. Seeing that made me hate the state of Cesaro even more though :cuss::cuss: Rusev and Swagger, Lana vs Colter. Should be good times ahead for these guys.

If i forgot something, im a bit tired. overall good raw :dance:dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

HiddenFlaw said:


> so how is miz going to factor in the y2j/wyatt?


I imagine they'll do Miz/Jericho at Battleground and then Wyatt/Jericho at Summerslam.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Very Good Raw tonight I must say*

*The booking & writing can still be better. But it's a start I suppose. Solid RAW for sure.*


----------



## Afnorok (May 10, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> He's not that much more over than Ambrose. *Ambrose got great reactions last night *and again tonight and you could say that he got better reactions than Roman.


lol what? Both Rvd and Dolph were outpopping and overshadowing him badly. If not for Seth keeping him relevant, he would've been a total after-thought last night at the PPV.

His reactions means shit anyway, Reigns is the one with drawing money/top star potential long term for WWE. Ambrose is a overrated hack, a fake Lesnar pretend and people would eventually see through that fake shit. He will end up a failure like the miz while Reings becomes one of the biggest top faces for WWE. Dean Ambrose is never going to draw money. Period!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> fpalm
> 
> Obviously, he did it to stop Rollins. I was just pointing out the irony in a character like Ambrose's *indirectly* helping a character who is the polar opposite of Ambrose's, in Cena.
> 
> That's all there was to that post. Literally.


Heh. I read it back and now I look like a right twat. It's 04:30, so I'll use that as my excuse. Or maybe I'm dense. You choose.


----------



## Andre_Swagassi (Apr 12, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> C+? This was easily at least an A-



Honestly that opening segment dropped it to a B+ for me then Paul Heyman's annoyance along with the Kofi vs Cesaro match is what dropped it further down to a C+


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Heh. I read it back and now I look like a right twat. It's 04:30, so I'll use that as my excuse. Or maybe I'm dense. You choose.


No worries, man. (Y)


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

Loved this episode. I have only watched like 2 episodes since AJ left and now when I choose to start watching she comes back. Awesome super giddy moment. Made the whole show for me. I don't care about anyone else but just seeing that made me marking out for the Roman Reigns stuff I was in such a good mood. WWE can be so great when great talents are featured.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JC00 said:


> lol at people believing PWinsider that it was Jericho.


Hi mate xx


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

AJ has her baby back. Apparently she WAS pregnant after all.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

If you take off the opener and the mainevent of the show (minus seth cash in and ambrose ruining it), this RAW was gold bars, too bad they botched the cesaro vs Koffi. It's funny that the world chapion is the least interesting thing of the show.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why Reigns is so over in comparison to Ambrose and Rollins is beyond me. Those fans really will like anyone WWE tells them to.


Yeah that explains why they love Cena.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

This Raw was fucking sex. Hooked me back in after MITB left a sour taste in my mouth.


(also, :ajscream )


----------



## HellhammerMario (Jun 27, 2014)

Marked the hell out for a second when Rollins came out with the briefcase, but then I remembered Ambrose hahaha. Not that there's anything wrong with that. Pretty solid Raw overall, some interesting developments. I just hope they haven't forgotten about Cesaro...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW was just :banderas

I feel like there was something for everyone to like.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Kofi match ending during a goddamn commercial made my night. Plus Kofi winning it made it even more hilarious.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I love how you guys try your hardest to shoot down any love Reigns gets from the crowd fpalm. Trying to debate why people cheer for him and shit. 

Can we not all be happy that The crowd love Ambrose, and loves Reigns, and hates Rollins?

Jesus fuck.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

AJ :mark:

JERICHO :mark:

*AMBROSE!!!* :mark::mark:

Great show.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Revil Fox said:


> AJ has her baby back. Apparently she WAS pregnant after all.


Well hell, someone gave birth to a hand, so why not a title!:shocked:


----------



## SantinosCobra (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm really excited for Bray Wyatt/Chris Jericho feud. Has the making to be one of the best in recent memory!


----------



## Zatchman (Feb 17, 2014)

*What was your favorite part of Raw?*

Wow what an amazing raw! Many good things happened, Cena got booed, Swagger and Rusev segment :mark::mark::mark:, Y2J return :mark::mark::mark:, AJ's return, What was your favorite part of Raw? Mine is a tie between The Swagger and Rusev segment and Y2J's return. :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

#WE THE PEOPLE!


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

I was at raw tonight had a great time. 2nd row by the side of the announce table where Rollins got thrown over! Gotta watch tonight to see if I was on TV, went with my gf we were wearing matching wyatt shirts


----------



## PurpleSai (May 27, 2014)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

AJ BITCHESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

Jack Swagger's face turn.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

Y2J Baby!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

I want you to listen to the sound of a Real America come crashing down on your heads! Best segment of the night.


----------



## psrk0 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

Aside from all of the obvious potential choices, Triple H mocking Cena was pretty hilarious


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Worst thing was Sandow losing to Khali in 1 move. I feel sorry for the guy. So many years in developmental and yet this is where he ends up. Losing to a giant that isn't all that relevant anymore.

Paige needed to lose the title so that they could maybe save whatever is left of her career and build it up the proper way. So i'm happy with AJ winning it back. Paige just wasn't ready to be the champion, especially on her debut. They need, need, need to push other Divas though. That includes the crazy Alicia Fox and doesn't include Cameron.

Swagger vs. Rusev finally happening. Its a shame that Swagger does nothing but lose these days. I really can't look past that.


----------



## Codarik (May 7, 2013)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

The Miz returning!:mark:





Nah, it was Swagger's face turn. :dance


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: What was your favorite part of Raw?*

Hard to pick. Rae/Ziggler, Jericho's return until Wyatt's came out, Swagger/Zeb face turn, Seth/Ambrose promo, Rollins almost cashing it in til Ambrose stopped him, Cameron/Naomi possibly splitting, etc. Lot of good moments to pick from tonight.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I love how you guys try your hardest to shoot down any love Reigns gets from the crowd fpalm. Trying to debate why people cheer for him and shit.
> 
> Can we not all be happy that The crowd love Ambrose, and loves Reigns, and hates Rollins?
> 
> Jesus fuck.


I know it's really sad. Excuse after excuse. Just let the guy do his thing. If anything Ambrose booking has been more favorable lately. I posted this in the Ambrose thread
WWE are pushing Ambrose perfectly. It's very subtle but there's no better way to get a guy majorly over than with badass run ins. Those are guaranteed pop moments especially against Rollins over heel character. He even got a run-in during his own ppv match. Combine that with his awesome backstage promos(we never get these type of things anymore)and you have a formula for success. They're letting him do what he does best, who knew playing to someones strength could work! Him not having a match worked well too, the anticipation was there for him to show up. Really happy right now, its feels so nice to have faces to cheer for.

Then you have Reigns that havent had a actual direct feud yet and is thrown in title matches to fill a extra top face spot that we all know hes not going to win yet. Given constant tag matches where he barely gets to wrestle(except tonight he took the beating all match.) Still being kept away from the ongoing shield break up feud....etc. This is momentum killer situations for many guys. I'm glad the crowd is sticking with him though and hopefully the Triple H vs Reigns match can be his breakout moment. Hes not being rushed as a champ, he's not winning at battleground and will be occupied elsewhere after that while Cena/Lesnar feud for the title. If anything lets appreciate that Cena was not the focus while 2 other over faces closed the show.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turned on after hearing about Y2J... and glad I did. AJ is back baby... and I like the Amborse/Rollins thing. A few reasons to watch again. I thought tonight was going to be horrible. THe worst part of the show was probably the first segment... no surprise but that is unusual for Raw.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Has Sheamus been pinned once since returning to WWE?


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> Has Sheamus been pinned once since returning to WWE?


Cesaro, Barrett and Batista have pinned him


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Just catching up on Raw.. so just double checking, we're having a BATTLE Royal to determine the new IC champ @ Battleground because the match has the word "battle" in it, ya?


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm just watching Raw now, but I'd like to point out that Raw has improved dramatically over the last several weeks. So much that it's impossible to deny. 

I just got past the Swagger/Rusev segment that was dynamite. Rusev might be the only true heel the WWE has right now, and some of that rubbed off on the already reasonably popular Swagger/Zeb combo. This feud promises to be great.

Immediately following that is the brilliant booking of Sheamus/Usos vs. Wyatt Family (a statement I don't think I've ever said about WWE). The Wyatts are over with the adults, Sheamus/Usos are over with the kids. The crowd is split on this 6 man match just like they are on any Cena match. Why did it take them so long to realize that they can do this with more people than just Cena? I hope they run with this 6 man feud until the next PPV. Could be amazing.

This episode of Raw and the Raw preceding MITB have been the two best episodes of Raw in recent memory.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Great Raw, enjoyed most of the stuff other than Funkadactyls vs Nikki, and a great crowd too.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Still in the middle of Raw, but what the F*CK WWE! You came back from commercial and the match was over?! WHAT THE F*CK?! Watching the show on the WWE app is stupid in the first place. But if I'm not watching live it's impossible. Don't you get that?

Then you show a replay? Why not show it live and NOT SHOW THE REPLAY!!!?!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SWAGGER tho


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

Is that the first time Kane has tombstoned Cena?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Parker said:


> SWAGGER tho













Still seems surreal, tbh.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

seems like every raw after a ppv is good.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

StarzNBarz said:


> seems like every raw after a ppv is good.


Somewhat true. They preview the next PPV's feuds, then the next 3 weeks are spent treading water until the PPV. In a good feud those aren't water treading, and may actually build the feud a bit. But most of them are worthless rehashing of the opening week.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been VERY down on the product over the past few months since Wrestlemania ended, but this Raw was actually pretty decent. Jericho's return was definitely the highlight of the night. Battleground shockingly looks okay with the fatal four way, battle royale, Wyatt/Jericho, and potentially Ambrose/Rollins. If you had told me last night, after Cena won the titles(I'm still pretty upset over that), that I'd ENJOY Raw the next night, I'd laugh at your face. Let's see where WWE goes with this.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed this show a lot. A lot of segments I liked and not much that I did not like. Seth Rollins defeating RVD clean goes to show you what role RVD has with this company right now. The feud I been wanting to see is going to happen in Rusev and Lana vs Swagger and Zeb. Did I really just say that? Yes I did and the fans seemed into this segment. Good tag team match between Usos and Sheamus vs Wyatt Family. Kofi Kingston finally won a match on RAW! And wait a minute, Ziggler picks up a win too! These two have been jobbing left and right. 

Stardust and Goldust vs Rybaxel is going to get played out soon. Both The Miz and Chris Jericho is back. I'm glad Jericho is back. Looks like he's going to feud with Bray Wyatt. Snaps, Paige finally got to talk on the mic and it's about time. But wait, AJ Lee is back as well! No wonder. AJ gets the Title back and I wonder if this segment means a double turn. I want to hold off on that. Main event segment was cool. Kinda dragged but it got the job done. Cena taking the Tombstone looked too fake. Lol...The only segment I didn't like was Damien McSandow jobbing to The Great Khali and I wonder how Cameron will be away from Naomi. Overall solid show. What a difference firing the head writer makes.


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

Good show, crowd was electric. Swagger/Rusev segment was a highlight for me, and I didn't see the Wyatts' attack on Jericho coming.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Really good show. There was actually SURPRISES like back in A.E. We saw a huge upset (Cesaro/Kofi), great face turn & segment for Swagger, 2 big superstar returns, a surprise title change, and the false MITB cash-in was great and really is getting Ambrose over huge as a top face. If the show was always booked half this good people would not want to miss it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Kane in the title picture, John Cena on the 2k15 cover and AJ lee new divas champion :duck


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Im just happy that Ambrose ambushed seth Before he cashed in his briefcase.


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Really good episode of Raw, so strong! I hope they manage to maintain this next week, so many possibilities with these angles.


----------



## Tripleh77 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well the cover of the video game was disappointing i wish something new like Cesaro flying uppercut or the authority or a evolution pic with " there is always a plan B" quote in the back. the promo sucked badly i was disappointed when the main event was that boring fatal four way garbage . it was MITB all over again without the midcards in MITB who were in the match to basically fill the spots . I can see the ending of the fatal four way right now Kane and Orton will work on Cena and superman will beat up both of them and Cena will get his superhero powers back an fu orton and 1,2,3. even though the Rollins and RVD are talented wrestlers i didn't wanna see this match cuz there was no point in this !!!! after the match Ambrose appears on the titantron then cuts a bad promo . Russev and Swagger was enjoyable but i would love to kick those people's asses who didn't give a crap about Swagger till that segment and now they're like "lets go swagger" .Then we have an amazing match setup the match we saw last week i think in smackdown and now they just shove it down our throats. we see BO-ring with a stupid cheezy ass promo and he leaves!!! no matches !!! not even somebody beating him and making fun of that douche !!! oh then raw got better we got to see the piss break match with Cameron and naomi vs brie bella . OMG funk girls turn on each other !!! no one gives a crap !!!! naomi is alright but Cameron is just garbage !! I'm clueless of why WWE hire her . Then RAW gets even worse they talk about a battle royal for IC title and i got so excited cuz we were gonna have a champ at Raw but nooooo it has to be at battleground . then Cesaro loses during commercials to kofi and he just beats up kofi after the match which i actually liked cuz he threw him at Michael Cole . Then we see Damien making fun of Vince and stephanie just screaming like a 80 year old woman .then khali just squashes sandow as usuall . oh miz returns oh i'm so excited i didn't care at all i was not excited anymore when Y2j came back cuz he's gonna put some people over by losing to them and then he's just gonna leave. Fandango vs Ziggler was eh . but stardust vs rybaxel ? why ? they wrestled at MITB why not put talented wrestlers to a filler match . i mean cody and dustin are talented but rybaxel is garbage .and we reach the best part of the night where AJ beats Woman version of Sheamus paige and gets her title back but for some reason as a face and paige as a heel . and the main event was same old shit DQ . and after the match freakin Reigns who has infinite lives comes back and spears orton and stares hhh just like the last 3 months but the brawl between ambrose and rollins was good. so at all for this raw im gonna give 5.5/10


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ambrose is legitimately one catch phrase/T-Shirt combination from being the next big thing.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Tripleh77 said:


> Y2j came back cuz he's gonna put some people over by losing to them and then he's just gonna leave.


I do agree with you here to an extent. Him putting over people is starting to lose it´s effect. He´s just an part timer coming back here and there putting over people. People lose interest in a part timer coming back here and there and just to lose, and when people lose interest in the person = it mean shit to the guy he´s trying to put over. 

Jericho needs some wins too. Build him up as a threat, the legend that he is by winning. Make him leave as the winning dude and then have him come back losing.


----------



## Tripleh77 (Jul 1, 2014)

yeah agree . they can give him one more run at the IC title run so when he retires we remember him as the wrestlers who has won the title for 10 times and probably the king of mid card . By the looks of it for now he's gonna put over the Wyatts which is really cool


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Both English stars buried in a single night, sigh.


----------



## Tripleh77 (Jul 1, 2014)

potential battleground matches:
matches that have been set : reigns vs cena vs orton vs kane for wwe title winner : cena of course 
battle royal for ic title
added participants : cesaro , sandow and khali(for some reason ) potential added participants : kofi ,sheamus ( he is not defending the us title any soon just like ambrose ) big e, christian (might make a return to the mid card . even though he will be injured after the match) , Miz ,BO and RVD . winner : probably Miz since his return or Cesaro hopefully
Y2j vs Bray : I'm guessing this match will be amazing and show stealer and of course the winner is Bray
usos vs wyatts vs dust brothers vs rybaxel : Usos
Aj vs Paige : aj
fillers:
ziggler and summer vs layla and fandango with stupid childish stipulation ziggler and Summer (Ziggler's "BIG PUSH")
Russev vs Swagger flag on the pole im guessing russev winning 
Adam rose vs heath slater or Titus O'neal and Rose winning


----------



## Tripleh77 (Jul 1, 2014)

well Barrett had no choice


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

An ok show, I need to watch again as I was half asleep. Good to see AJ, Jericho and The Miz back, yeah I like him so shoot me..

Ambrose stopping Rollins cash in was just the start of good things with this hopefully, but we'll see. I was disappointed with the lack of Ambrose tonight but could see the sense in it, surprisingly. Reigns stare out with HHH was pretty amusing, they're really going all out with him aren't they? Anyway he did good.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great RAW honestly, this is how a show should be, entertaining segments, good matches, surprise returns, hope they can keep this level!!


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

So since John Cena destroyed Wyatt's credibility, now they are going to make Jericho job to Bray in order to restore it. 

Chris Jericho deserves better, so did Wyatt.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Swagger as a face :mark: Zeb is a god on the mic


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

So Chris' back to work with Wyatts huh?

I guess that's what he demanded,an interesting storyline and luckily Wyatt's not Fandango so as much as I hate to watch Chris losing to others I've got no problem with him putting Bray over.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Damn forgot the awesome moment when Steph danced and mimic along Cena´s theme song :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

I liked how Kane was gonna kill Ambrose at the end but then saw the barricade and was absolutely stumped at what to do so decided to do nothing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuckin awesome RAW. AJ returning, Jericho returning, Swagger face turn!


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

brill raw loved it


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

#1 RAW


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

The opening segment could have single handedly completely derailed RAW and Battle ground causng a major crash, AND cost mass network buys. Repeated matches, Boring main events, nonsensical direction, cena champ

Wow did they fucking turn it around or what ?

AJ champ again and Possible double turn with Paige
Y2J Feuding with Wyatt
Ambrose and Seth
SWAGGER FACE TURN
RYBACK GETTING POP AGAIN
ZIGGLER WITH A FACE VALET
*VINCE MUTHAFUCKING MCMAHONDOW !!*

No matter how shitty the product might end up looking it shows HAITCH always has a plan B.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

That was a great Raw. Tons of returns, a title change. and the end was a great way to go off the Air. I a cant wait for Rollins vs Ambrose.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, Cena on the cover makes sense. Remember he just won his 15th championship and it's 2K15 (the 15 in different color).

The show overall was good. Liked the Y2J/Wyatt and AJ winning. Also Swagger/Rusev. Ambrose was nuts as usual. Good nuts.


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Second best of the year so far, bettered only by the post-WM Raw.

I hadn't seen any spoilers so I was completely unaware that JERICHO was returning, absolutely loved it (just a shame that it looks like he's just going to carry on losing). I never really give much attention to the Divas but Paige/AJ intrigues me, definitely showed big hints of a double turn. Rusev/Swagger could be great, just hope they don't feed Swagger to Rusev without some sort of fight from Swagger. Summer Rae could inject new life into Ziggler's career. Opening segment and Steph dancing to Cena's music was top notch. Bullshit main event (anyone else sick of main events ending in DQ's, No Contest's, etc.?) but I'll let that slip because of everything that happened after it.

Great Raw. Shows they can do it if they really want to.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

The good thing about the Ziggler + Summer Rae tag team is that Summer will be doing the same entrance as Dolph...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> The good thing about the Ziggler + Summer Rae tag team is that Summer will be doing the same entrance as Dolph...


:yum:


----------



## Cyber Chu-Chu (Jun 18, 2014)

Great RAW. Enjoyed every second of it!


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Fucking Grade A+ RAW. I enjoyed 95% of it, the returns, the turns, the almost cash in. So good :banderas


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

if only raw was like this every night


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

Wrestling-wise the show sucked... can't even remember any of the matches.

Y2J & AJ returning saved the show...

Also Triple H acting like a wigga was funny :lol


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

Very good Raw. It seems entirely strange that the last 3 episodes of Raw have been good to very good and yet the PPV in between was relatively poor in comparison. I suppose that's a good thing as we see Raw 4 times a month and only one PPV. 

Trips was gold in the opening segment, he and the authority are probabaly the only ways that Cena can look good at the moment. The entire Cena/Ambrose/Reigns vs Authority/Rollins/Orton/Kane angle is absolutely brillant, it's carrying Raw and has been since last Summerslam (well the authority anyway). Enjoyed the Swagger segment and the main event was very good. Hopefully this is the start of a Ziggler push back to the top. I think you could get some great IC title matches out of Ziggler/Barrett so I hope they eventually go down that angle. 

Not really bothered about AJ/Miz both are mostly uninteresting and won't be involved in big feuds anytime soon. Jericho returning is great, though it does feel a little bit 'samey' these days, at least it was completely unexpected and nobody spoilered it. I think WWE should bring the Asencion up from NXT so we can have a tag turmoil kind of scenario. Uso's/Asencion/Wyatt's/Stardust/Rybaxel. Get a mini tournament going and put a 3 way ladder match for the titles on at Summerslam. 

We could be heading towards an absolutely brillant Summerslam. 

Cena/Lesnar
Trips/Reigns
Ambrose/Rollins
Bray/Jericho
Tag Title
Women's Title
IC Title


----------



## CharlyBrown (Aug 19, 2013)

oh, and Swagger face turn and possible Paige heel turn :mark:


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm am *beyond* sick to death of every Raw starting with Triple H and Stephanie thinking I wanna listen to them talk. So I'm tuning out now until about 20 minutes into the show. Them hogging airtime is not what's best for business.

Loved seeing The Miz back...his AWESOME thing never gets old for me. And he looked amazing in the white outfit he had on. :yum:

Jericho has an album dropping on July 22 so hopefully he'll get time to push that. Wish he was working with someone other than Wyatt though. I don't know if I can force myself to watch any match with Bray. 

AJ is the champ again...WOOHOO!!! That made me VERY happy! I like Paige, but them bringing her in as a face was stupid. Give her back the heel-ness she had in NXT! Anyway, glad to see AJ back and looking happy and better than ever. 

Best part of the show for me? McMahondow!!! I feel so bad for Sandow (seriously he lost to Kahli????) but his Vince impression was dead on the money. I laughed for 10 straight minutes when I realized it was him and not Vince coming out.

And of course Roman looked great and his stare down with Triple H was amazing!! The crowd loved it!


----------



## Saddlerrad (Aug 4, 2012)

southrnbygrace said:


> I'm am *beyond* sick to death of every Raw starting with Triple H and Stephanie thinking I wanna listen to them talk. So I'm tuning out now until about 20 minutes into the show. Them hogging airtime is not what's best for business.
> 
> Loved seeing The Miz back...his AWESOME thing never gets old for me. And he looked amazing in the white outfit he had on. :yum:
> 
> ...


The Authority angle has been carrying Raw since last Summerslam. Trips and Steph have been gold for about 12 months. Without them I dread to think how bad Raw would have been previous to the last month or so. They legitimised Bryan's run which was a major part of the best Mania in a decade and they are now focusing on making stars out of the Shield. 

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

This show really had to be a good one to make me forget Cena is champ again and grow my interest in the product again. They did. Fuck WWE. :

Still, not really looking forward to that Fatal 4 Way. Cena and Orton having awful chemistry is something we all know in 2014, and adding Reigns and Kane to the mix doesn't seem like the greatest fix. If only Y2J could be added instead of Kane...


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Very good Raw, the Swagger/Colter face turn was a highlight, as was Y2J's return. I just hope he starts winning more matches, after putting Wyatt over.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

HHH the dr of thuganomics


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Like a lot of you have said, a very good RAW last night. I felt like there was a lot of continuity too. Hopefully that's not a one-off.

Also, I don't know if it's just me, but they're handling this feud with Ambrose and Rollins brilliantly so far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As I said, only real down part of Raw was the opener, which was just awful all around. The whole Authority opening Raw shtick got old many months back, and Cena got old many years back, HHH trying to act "gangster" (for lack of a better term) was kinda funny but then adding Reigns into the title match made no sense.

But the show got better. McMandow segment was hilarious... I'd like to think this has to lead somewhere now since a Vince impression was brought in... but I know better than that. That Swagger/Colter/Rusev/Lana segment was more epic than it had any right being. AJ winning the title back from Paige was awesome, Bo's "minute of silence" for BNB and Bryan was hilarious, and that pop for Jericho's return was top of the night.

Speaking of pops... well, the crowd in general were hot all night. Chanting "This is Awesome" at simple staredowns is something.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Renee eye fucking the shit out of Ambrose
> :banderas


Renee was looking at Ambrose with Sahara Desert levels of thirst.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Opening segment aside, a really great Raw. And three returns! I do wonder if AJ/Paige was a double turn, because it certainly came across that way.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

D.M.N. said:


> Opening segment aside, a really great Raw. And three returns! I do wonder if AJ/Paige was a double turn, because it certainly came across that way.


4. There was Khali too.

No one cares though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lol at all the bitching over MITB and just one day later and all is well again. You'd think by now people would know that WWE start giving a fuck again during the Summer build. Fantastic Raw from start to finish. 

:steph dancing & rapping Cena's theme was :lmao

:HHH2 rapping & owning Cena was both :lmao & :banderas

Fatal 4 Way at Battleground is fine with me.

Barrett losing the title is :lol

Colter vs. Lana and Swagger vs. Rusev is :mark:

:jericho return is :mark: this time since it looks like he's actually set to do something meaningful for the first time since 2008. 

:jericho vs. :wyatt is going to be :mark:

:rollins vs. :ambrose has been and absolutely will be :mark: :mark: :mark:

:reigns & :trips2 staredown was definitely :mark: :mark: :mark: and for the first time I'm excited for this match

Brilliant Raw hopefully they can keep it up. The midcard is really shining right now with Rusev/Swagger, Ambrose/Rollins and now Jericho/Wyatt. The title situation is also interesting to me and I fully expect the Authority to bring BORK into the equation after Cena retains at Battleground which will be :mark:. 

The way they have interwoven the Authority storyline into Ambrose/Rollins, Cena, Reigns, Bellas and the overall title situation is :banderas. It really has been the glue holding everything together for the past few months and now they are reaping the benefits imo. Makes for great TV and when they actually put some effort in we get a cracking show like last night. Already can't wait for next week.

Sorry for the positivity.

ositivity


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> The way they have interwoven the Authority storyline into Ambrose/Rollins, Cena, Reigns, Bellas and the overall title situation is :banderas. It really has been the glue holding everything together for the past few months and now they are reaping the benefits imo. Makes for great TV and when they actually put some effort in we get a cracking show like last night.


Thats because :trips2 >>>>>>>>>>> :vince3


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Terminator GR said:


> Thats because :trips2 >>>>>>>>>>> :vince3


I think you mean :trips2 >>>>>>>>>>>> everybody. 

:HHH2


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

In the words of Dean Ambrose.... 

Nope. 

Triple H will never see the day he's as interesting a character as Vince was in his heyday. That said, I HATE all the authority angles regardless of who is onscreen. Always have, always will.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Another solid RAW, they're really doing a great job.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm surprised by all the positive feedback about this show. For the most part it was dull or decent at best. Jericho's return and that last segment with Rollins' near cash-in were the only real stand outs. A couple of the matches were enjoyable but nothing particularly special.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Decent Raw, I'm pumped for Jericho/Wyatt. Rollins/Ambrose has been fucking amazing so far. That has honestly been the best booked feud in a long, long time.

AJ looked smoking hot. 

I just wish Cena and Kane would fucking go away. Both of those guys are so completely stale and uninteresting. I WANT to enjoy the product, there are a lot of good pieces fitting together but fucking Cena is just unbearable. It's like I've been forced to watch the same movie every day of my life for the past 12 years and I don't know how much more I can take.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

LVblizzard said:


> They finally did it. They ended a match exclusively on the WWE App.


Yes, as about 50 people posted before you.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Finally the first Raw since the post Mania Raw that I stayed awake for, so that's saying something!

The returns were all awesome, seeing the Limo show up got me excited but for it only to be Miz was disappointing but when "break the walls" screamed throughout the building that pop was fucking insane, loved it and Jericho looked awesome, easily my favorite part of the show, and now for a feud with the Bray, it's gonna be awesome just when I thought the Wyatts had nothing going for them as far as a feud is concerned this happens was awesome.

AJ's return was awesome, the inevitable "CM Punk" chants drowned her out at first but after that I liked it alot, just don't get why Paige was made to look so weak? But nonetheless was enjoyable and can't wait to see where it leads.

Mainevent was solid, but the ending was where it is at for me, Rollins nearly cashing in and Ambrose saving the day was awesome, Dean's slowly becoming a very over baby face and my God does he play his role well, so invested in his direction right now. Reigns and HHH stand off was awesome too, some massive feuds leading into the Summer ahead, good times considering I have lost a lot of interest.

8/10, good show.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

OK OK OK CHILL HOMIE, O'KAY? I KNOZ WEZ CLOSE TO WESTBURY, YOUS BE DROPPIN' YA R'S, COMING OFF THUGGIN AND STUFF, BUT CHILL MAN!:trips2

Man, that was hilarious


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Rollins should cash in at battleground only to get disqualified because Ambrose attacked the champion.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ThePhenomtaker said:


> Rollins should cash in at battleground only to get disqualified because Ambrose attacked the champion.


but that would damage rollins...


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

WrayBryatt said:


> but that would damage rollins...


Rollins is not ready to be World champion yet and neither does roman reigns or Ambrose.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

ThePhenomtaker said:


> Rollins is not ready to be World champion yet and neither does roman reigns or Ambrose.


I know but he has it for a yr. Why take it off him a month after MITB?


----------



## Chelsea411 (May 16, 2014)

To be honest one of the weakest Raw's of the year but This years Raw's have been amazing. Good show but AJ coming back and Reigns continuing to get shoved down our throats hurt the show a bit for me. Swagger and Rusev was pretty amazing. The Opening segment was GREAT as well


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

the ONE time i don't watch raw. i read some results and saw the return of Y2J AND AJ!?! holy efff, hopped right on my DVR the second i saw it.

i honestly skipped through almost everything else. i was hoping jeri-troll would've had more mic time against the miz, i miss his insults and excessive trolling, but the feud with wyatt should be great stuff to come!

and of course.. AJ!? and returning as what seems to be a FACE?! urgghhh, THE FEELS. honestly, nothing against paige, really. i think she has a lot to offer, but she just doesn't seem confident enough on the mic, i think she needs to be a little more firm and convincing. she seems to be weak, but i think it's just because she's nervous and isn't quite ready to deliver on the huge stage outside of NXT. so glad to see AJ's back, and she looked beautifullll.. lost a considerable amount of weight, and i'm loving it! shame she was shadowed a bit by the CMPunk chants, but what else do you expect. glad she still gets a reaction from the crowd, outside of the punk chants (we want aj, cheers, etc).

also glad to see ambrose isn't out of the spotlight yet. i wasn't much of a believer in him at first, but i freakin love this guy. he just screams cool, and the fact that he's a face makes it so much easier for me to like him.

oh and wigga'd trips was pretty funny too


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

That Raw was full of win. First full episode I've enjoyed since the post-Mania show. Just when I was ready to take a break from the product they reeled me back in.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't even finished RAW yet, but Homie Hunter and Street Steph are everything :lmao


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

it's the funniest triple h has been since that time he didn't shake the miz's hand.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

WrayBryatt said:


> I know but he has it for a yr. Why take it off him a month after MITB?


You'll see that soon. If not every episode maybe every other episode and a couple of PPV rollins will be running out to cash in his briefcase only to be ambushed by Ambrose. I'd rather have dean disqualify rollins than rollins losing Clean. It's Best for business :trips


----------



## Jubel (Jun 30, 2014)

fucking Cena 15 time world champ. no wonder why wrestling sucks so much.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Jubel said:


> fucking Cena 15 time world champ. no wonder why wrestling sucks so much.


The italian stallion Bruno Sammartino was World champion for 11 years.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ThePhenomtaker said:


> The italian stallion Bruno Sammartino was World champion for 11 years.


And that only worked because of the era and territory he was in. You tried that reign now with a man who wasn't nearly as talented as his "legendary" status dictates it would go over just like Cena's dominance. Even Hogan couldn't have his Hulkamania run today and he is more charismatic than both Bruno and Cena put together...


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

This was the best Raw in a long while - hands down. There was more content than filler and some unexpected surprises. The last 3 Raw's have been better and better, I just hope the writers can keep it up.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

Kabraxal said:


> And that only worked because of the era and territory he was in. You tried that reign now with a man who wasn't nearly as talented as his "legendary" status dictates it would go over just like Cena's dominance. Even Hogan couldn't have his Hulkamania run today and he is more charismatic than both Bruno and Cena put together...



I agree, and back then the World title meant something. it is not as prestigious today as it was say 20 years ago or 30 years ago. The World title has a really great history. it was passed over from era to era but now the World title is a toy. Bruno was the big dog and everyone wanted a piece of him and a piece of the gold.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

ShaWWE said:


> Ziggler is kind of hot...get him, Summer!


Is that Jericho?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I think Stardust and Goldust need a new tag team name. Any suggestions?


The Dusty Rhodes'? :cool2



Raizel said:


> Dust to Dust


That should be the name of their finisher.


----------

